# Next years NRL winners?



## arminius (2 October 2007)

just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
i dont follow them.
good depth thru the club, they were ripped off this year and will be v hungry. hagan will work his magic over the next 12 mths. storm will have lost some hunger. 
tahu is a huge loss, but someone will step up. early betting?? 
i dont expect replies but now im on the record. 

big day coming up. sea of green to be seen, my what a poet, where have you been. (er, sorry about that)


----------



## stoxclimber (2 October 2007)

*Re: next years nrl winners*

I'd quote you 6.00


----------



## tigerboi (2 October 2007)

arminius said:


> just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
> i dont follow them.
> good depth thru the club, they were ripped off this year and will be v hungry. hagan will work his magic over the next 12 mths. storm will have lost some hunger.
> tahu is a huge loss, but someone will step up. early betting??
> ...




wests tigers,look out for penrith next year good long shots.


----------



## arminius (2 October 2007)

tiger boi, 

do they have any size in the pack? 
they're a skillful mob but appear to lack real biff. besides, benji's liable to hurt himself each time he warms up
 and i reckon you're being tighter than a watersnakes ar55eole stoxy. double it and ill take it.


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

arminius said:


> just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
> i dont follow them.
> good depth thru the club, they were ripped off this year and will be v hungry. hagan will work his magic over the next 12 mths. storm will have lost some hunger.
> tahu is a huge loss, but someone will step up. early betting??
> ...




Parra? The mob that choke in the prelim everytime they are in one?



arminius said:


> and i reckon you're being tighter than a watersnakes ar55eole stoxy. double it and ill take it.




lol.

FWIW my money will be on either the Cowboys or Manly, neither will make the finals now


----------



## spooly74 (2 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Parra? The mob that choke in the prelim everytime they are in one?




No more nomore! 

Parra went out by inches this time round.
I think they won the jersey and lost the prem this year too so look forward to another couple of likely lads like Mateu and Inu joining the ranks.

Tough being an Eel 

Come on Stox ....cough up and I`ll take it too


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

spooly74 said:


> No more nomore!
> 
> Parra went out by inches this time round.
> I think they won the jersey and lost the prem this year too so look forward to another couple of likely lads like Mateu and Inu joining the ranks.
> ...




lol, sorry Spooly, it's just I was at the SFS in '99 (I think) when Storm last won the flag and they knocked Parra out in the semi, all the Parra supporters where in tears after they lost it in the last few mins, spewing that they had choked in another prelim, now its a little private joke when Parra are mentioned as a chance to win the flag.


----------



## stoxclimber (2 October 2007)

Double it? With only 16 teams in the comp, you want 12.00?! why that's just about the same as picking a team at random! The MIGHTY PARRAMATTA EELS: the speedy backs : the massive forwards:, all you Eels fans want 12.00??


----------



## spooly74 (2 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol, sorry Spooly, it's just I was at the SFS in '99 (I think) when Storm last won the flag and they knocked Parra out in the semi, all the Parra supporters where in tears after they lost it in the last few mins, spewing that they had choked in another prelim, now its a little private joke when Parra are mentioned as a chance to win the flag.




Only been in Aus since 2000 but I have mates who were at the infamous Dogs GF ....18-2 up with 10min to go I believe 

Still brings a tear to grown men in public.

Tough being an Eel!

Stox .... I`ll take 9`s


----------



## --B-- (2 October 2007)

arminius said:


> just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
> i dont follow them.
> good depth thru the club, they were ripped off this year and will be v hungry. hagan will work his magic over the next 12 mths. storm will have lost some hunger.
> tahu is a huge loss, but someone will step up. early betting??
> i dont expect replies but now im on the record.




Hagan has no magic to work arminius. He inherited Brian Smiths team and club and their success this year can be attributed to that just like his success with the Knights came after inheriting Warren Ryans team in 2001 and then by resting on the back of Andrew Johns.

Tahu will be a huge loss. Mateo and Inu are two huge prospects but they will cop a fair bit more attention from their competitors now that they have tasted success.

Ill tip parra to make the top eight but only just. Manly and the Storm will dominate again.


----------



## shares (2 October 2007)

Melbourne Storm will win again :


----------



## BradK (2 October 2007)

After being a diehard wests tigers supporter (wests and balmain before that), for years, I was in the UK when they won the grand final in 2005. 

I, again, will be living in the UK in 2008. Its a dead cert. 

West Tigers to win the premiership in 2008. Im on record

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Bomba (2 October 2007)

Dragons with their youngsters gaining experience this year + their regulars with limited injuries should ensure they make the top 4.

However im sure my beloved dragons will choke once again and lose in the qualifying final.  its the same game they lost in 2005 and 2006.


----------



## nioka (2 October 2007)

I was born in Townsville. Do I have a choice? Don't think I need to anyway. Cowboys for 2008 ( and 2009 just to prove the point)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2007)

nioka said:


> I was born in Townsville. Do I have a choice? Don't think I need to anyway. Cowboys for 2008 ( and 2009 just to prove the point)




On the Cowboys 

Garpal


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 October 2007)

Well from the outset i am and always will be a Brisbane supporter!! Go the mighty Bronco's. Will be a changing at the helm with some newer players so i think could be re-building type year ..... still certainly have the talent to make the 8 though 

Realistically i think my money is on Manly and as an outside chance either Parramatta or the Warriors for 2008. Manly have got a very good line-up and will only benefit from this years experience like Melbourne did from last year!


----------



## arminius (2 October 2007)

dragons! yeah right. lol
ive gone for manly since jesus was a lad, but they wont do anything while monahan is there. has he retired??
yep, cowboys, (once they stop shagging each others women) v parra. you're right stoxy, but i will take 12 for cowgirls v eel '08 gf. plus case of boags premium when eels win.
tigers to come storming home late in the season but a bruised shoulder will rule out marshall and his team. 
how long before a bulldog gets 'questioned' by police?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

arminius said:


> just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
> I dont follow them.



arminius 
what is it about Parramatta supporters ? lol
I had a bet with a bloke at work (we were both pretty pissed at the company Xmas party)
he bet that Parramatta would win  - He let me have "the field" lol
(sheesh was he pissed  )
couple of years ago , 2005 (you'll remember I'm sure)
it got to the "second prelim final" - Parramatta vs Cowboys - Parra were still doing just fine - in fact I thought he had me - then they just choked in that game - like bigtime!.

I seriously felt bad relieving him of the $20 or whatever 

PS if there's a God, you just might be right - it just might be Eel's year in 2008   - I'm sure Stirlo would agree with you


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> arminius
> what is it about Parramatta supporters ? lol
> I had a bet with a bloke at work (we were both pretty pissed at the company Xmas party)
> he bet that Parramatta would win  - He let me have "the field" lol
> ...




lol 20/20 Parra always choke in the prelim, if they make a prelim next year I'll be loading up on the other team to win:


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> lol 20/20 Parra always choke in the prelim, if they make a prelim next year I'll be loading up on the other team to win:



lol - mate - this bloke went along to the final with his 4 year old kid - both of em decked up with scarves, caps, facepainting the works - 

his little boy, who he had converted from "an agnostic" to an "avid eels supporter" during the course of the season - told him how marvellous it was gonna be,  and how eels were gonna whip ass etc 

and...... 
had to come home without a point on the scoreboard  

I think the kid went back to playschool after that lol - probably changes the subject whenever rugby (league) is mentioned.


----------



## arminius (2 October 2007)

and this is where the hagan factor comes in. 
its all in the mind, especially at that level.
hagan gets his players to relax and believe. see how many tries were scored out wide, as the team let the ball sing, esp early. no fear etc. 
smith built up a good system, identified talent and taught em great fundamentals, but the difference is in the head. 
'chokers no more' is all i will say.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

arminius, you mention "chokers no more"  - lol
apart from the fact that I hope you are right  - wish you well - such faith deserves well - something ..

but...
I knew a bloke who played a lot of rugby
sadly had a knee to the groin
one testicle used to hang down about 6 inches below the hem of his work shorts -
we used to call him "the choco kid"
may I wish all rugby players that they avoid that particular long term symptom - 
(was a real problem for him when we were shovelling out and spreading near-molten hotmix lol)

"chocos no more"


----------



## The Mint Man (2 October 2007)

arminius said:


> just before footy is totally forgotten about, i want to put it on the line now and say Parramatta will win next year.
> i dont follow them.
> good depth thru the club, they were ripped off this year and will be v hungry. hagan will work his magic over the next 12 mths. storm will have lost some hunger.
> tahu is a huge loss, but someone will step up. early betting??
> ...



good man parra all the way! 
While I think that the two form teams made it to the end, I have to agree with you, parra were ripped off! Ive seen benifit of the doubt tries given in the same situation, that could have set them off for a grand stand finish at the very least.
anyway, I think the rabbits will be up there (top 8) next year, in fact I said the same about them last year. Most people thought I was mad..... a big :fu: to them

Cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

jees Mint Man
now youre talking 
I hope Rabbitoes do well - if only for the fact that they are going to wind back on pokies 

mind you, they'll have the cheapest salary cap in the NFL lol
maybe Maximus will bankroll em


----------



## kgee (3 October 2007)

I'm with you mint man Rabbitohs for the top 8 and I'm thinking maybe canberra as well...both have pretty honest forward packs


----------



## Whiskers (3 October 2007)

arminius said:


> yep, cowboys, (once they stop shagging each others women)...




 Is that why they stumbled this year!

I'd love to see the Cowboys and Broncos up there again next year. I think they will go close. But I think the Roosters and Knights will probably be the surprises. If I had to pick one, I'd say the Roosters.


----------



## spooly74 (12 March 2008)

More young guns coming through the mighty Parra ranks !!

Doggies ... prepare yourselves for a flogging :whip

Rookie the Eels' answer to Folau
http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,23359457-23214,00.html


----------



## Pronto (13 March 2008)

Greetings from Melbourne, the Rugby League capital of the nation. I've yet to see any convincing evidence that Storm won't cream the opposition again this year...


----------



## tigerboi (16 March 2008)

Wests tigers 2005 125/1 young gun smokey winners,2008 once again unearthing some young guns with the houseo area Minto now every player agents hunting ground,jarred hayne,skando,israel folau,the mcguiness brothers,plus parramattas latest young gun his name escapes me all from there,the tigers just over the dragons 24-16 so once again i can get excited on there chances notwithstanding its a long season.tigerboi
likatiger grrhh:http://www.weststigers.com.au/index.aspx


----------



## Dezza (16 March 2008)

I'm with you Tigerboi...Go the Tigers! 

However, doesn't look promising with Benji's injury 

But if they can play like they did today for the rest of the season, should be good for the 8.


----------



## tigerboi (17 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Wests tigers 2005 125/1 young gun smokey winners,2008 once again unearthing some young guns with the houseo area Minto now every player agents hunting ground,jarred hayne,skando,israel folau,the mcguiness brothers,plus parramattas latest young gun his name escapes me all from there,the tigers just over the dragons 24-16 so once again i can get excited on there chances notwithstanding its a long season.tigerboi
> likatiger grrhh:http://www.weststigers.com.au/index.aspx




Yep good one mate ol mate benji he will be right,just foxing like in 2005 when i got myself lots of 125/1(thank you nsw tab!!)just to show you what i used to get up to at tigers games,i always take my camera!!
2005 what a year...kittens...gggrrr...


----------



## The Ferret (17 March 2008)

Easy... THE MIGHTY MANLY SEA EAGLES!!! YEAH!


----------



## tigerboi (17 March 2008)

The Ferret said:


> Easy... THE MIGHTY MANLY SEA EAGLES!!! YEAH!




what a great grand final week i had,the butt head i used to work for 4 weeks before, was a mad sea eagles fan & had the trailer curtains purple,he went broke!!!then the soft manly pack got pounded!!!the only time i didnt want a sydney team to win,wore my favourite shirt that says"i support 2 teams,balmain & whoever is playing manly"!!!love it..manly getting beat?priceless...tb


----------



## The Ferret (17 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> ......the only time i didnt want a sydney team to win,wore my favourite shirt that says"i support 2 teams,balmain & whoever is playing manly"!!!love it..manly getting beat?priceless...tb




Ha! 

I was just looking back at some of those photos you have posted... specifically the one with all the flags and stuff draped over your couch. I couldn't help but notice some of it was stacked on a box of tissues.... appropriate.. very appropriate. It's obvious you must go through them quickly :


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 March 2008)

It`s a shame youse boys were born on the wrong side of the fence.I mean up here in Queensland is where the best teams are.Some good southern taters play for the teams up here and get to learn some skills.Go Queenslander. 

oops, not origin yet.:


----------



## The Ferret (17 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> It`s a shame youse boys were born on the wrong side of the fence..........:




Sure is.... it's terrible being able to spell. 

It's origin all the time.........


----------



## tigerboi (24 March 2008)

The Ferret said:


> Ha!
> 
> I was just looking back at some of those photos you have posted... specifically the one with all the flags and stuff draped over your couch. I couldn't help but notice some of it was stacked on a box of tissues.... appropriate.. very appropriate. It's obvious you must go through them quickly :




Nah mate they are for you manly supporters,being a truck driver & i was doing local at the time for a firm at warwick farm that make them plus those blue wettex wipes,well once a week you can put an employee sheet in & for $25 a week you get about $100 worth.

The wettexes come in about 2km rolls (fair dinkum!) which after 2 years of using it,still got about 1/4 to go!just one of the perks of the job.
Did you notice the jd?love it great drink...tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 March 2008)

This week is round three in the NRL competition & last weeks results show how unpredictable some games will be not unlike the market of late,in the NRL tipping comp brad fittler did not pick a winner,i was lucky enough to pick the broncos,bulldogs,tigers of course & newcastle in extra time.

Along with selections i will provide some stats from the games between the sides since 2008,first named team is playing at home.

Eels v knights:The eels with the return of tim smith should give more control around the rucks,eels have won 8/16 of the clashes,home team is 10/15,parra at home v knights are 5/8,the eels by 8

Broncos v cowboys:The battle of the banana benders here,with the broncos looking good early,new half peter wallace has his pack going forward with mongrel,the cowboys pack have been run over in the first 2 rounds,with the tigers light weight back rowers being too mobile for them to handle last week,watch for tj marsh to target the tiring cowboys late.

The stats between these 2 sides show the home side losing 6 of the last 10 games for a  total 9/17 at home loses but broncos to win,look for the broncos to kick a field goal with a scoreline to the broncos of 25-18,25-24,29-23.broncos on class with lockyer/wallace...

Roosters v Storm:Looking forward to the packs colliding here as mason & o'meley have given the roosters pack the yardage needed to climb back into contention,storm without enforcer white look suspect up front.

The roosters have a good record v the storm having won 8/13,at home since 2000.the chooks played 5 games for  4 wins by margins of,10,28,22,35.storm look vunerable & geyer on the bench(dumb move) leaves them down 1 forward,the roosters by 1-7.

Raiders v dragons:Going for canberra at home where they usually score 30 points,they are a gutsy team with plenty of heart led by tongue,against the dragons who look to be getting wayne bennett for next year,the dragons seem soft around the ruck but brilliant out wide,for me canberra to win by 10-12..

stats say canberra won last 7/11 plus a 21-21 draw,canberra have won the last 5 home games v the dragons. 
watch for young gun halves of campese & carney to  carve up the saints..

Titans v Sharks:The titans except for bailey,prince,rogers are reserve grade standard,the sharks with ricky stuart in his 2nd season as coach are putting it together early like the last few years,but then ran out of steam so they maylook to pace themselves this year.

The sharks have a solid pack led by gallen & bird,followed by kimmorely pulling the strings for all to run off,sharks too classy by 16.
Watch brett kearney from fullback he can score a try from anything...


Panthers v rabbitohs:What a yawn,the battle of the 1 dimensional attacks,rubbish game.
penrith are paying the penalty now for not moving on slugs like the puletulas & frank pritchard,too slow for top grade these days,watch how slow pritchard & waterhouse are to anticipate the inside ball..

The rabbitohs have 1 decent player...roy asotasi,the rest should be playing in the jim beam cup,however penrith have a better half back in jarrod sammut(penrith let go peter wallace to the broncos,he was man of the match last week!,work that one out).penrith by 2 points on the efforts of little sammut.

Penrith have the biggest junior league in the world & in the last 3 years in this comp. they have had players who dead set couldnt run out of sight on a dark night.poor management...(look at the tigers bringing juniors through the ranks...)

Bulldogs v the tigers:Tim sheens has the team going well early so thats a good sign,robbie farah is carving them up as usual.as i said before we got
some good young guns.

The arrival of 19 year old Tim moltzen alongside fellow 19 year old chris lawrence to take over from benji shows the junior programmes are working
well,trendsetters watch this kids sidestep & passing game,reckon he might stay & benji go to halfback..tigers to run riot by 16..

Sea eagles v warriors:Manly seem to be struggling without monaghans direction & ball skills around the ruck,manly are staring down a 0/3 start to the season,with the warriors coming off a good win over parra..

The stats: Threw up the warriors are 10/14 over manly,also they are 4/6 at brookvale since 2000,extraordinary as manly are so hard to beat there.
the margins to the warriors were,2,18,4,8..

The 2 manly won were 2007 13-10 & 18-16 in 2002,so not just because i hate manly!,i like the warriors(good on their day) by 10,as for manly iam not convinced jamie lyon is a 5/8,ditto gasnier.

so my tips are:

Eels,roosters,raiders,sharks,penrith,the tigers,warriors.

my bets:like the broncos to kick a fieldgoal for scores of
25-18,25-24,29-23..plus a few others,19-18,19-12,25-12...

I like the tiger whiz kid moltzen for 1st try scorer,probably get odds of

15-16/1..(havent checked sports tab yet.)good luck anyone having a punt

TB


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2008)

tb ....... Since i had a 2/8 result last week i`m taking every one of those teams you say in the footy tipping competition .
I`m taking the Broncs by 10 though and might even go to the game Friday evening.We will see.


----------



## jman2007 (26 March 2008)

The Warriors without a shadow of a doubt 

The squad is literally dripping with talent and class, when things get tough they can always bring on a 125kg "Jake the Mus" lookalike off the bench and scare the opposition senseless . Damn, I know I'd be scared...

In all seriousness though, they should be able to make the top 8 relatively comfortably, the Broncos arent looking to bad in the early rounds though, although the warriors have had a great record against them in the past 5-6 seasons.

jman


----------



## tigerboi (26 March 2008)

hi wysiwyg,mate i tried to post my first 2 weeks tips but you are only allowed 5 images & it said i had 64,even the green ticks not allowed(mod any chance to upgrade the amount of images on the page for tips?75 thanks).

Anyway its only 2 weeks old but last year i missed 2 weeks(kids fault!) & finished in the top 5,000,its not the best tipping im in,going for $5,000
elsewhere with 55 others!top odds.

Penrith cost me big time last year & will get the spoon again for not looking to the future in respect of players,they let go gower(yep good decision,but also young wallace.)

I cant understand the wallace let go as he is a kid they skilled up,broncos said yoo hoo no probs we will have him,& oh buy the way here is an old prop civoniceva.(good prop but broncos won that deal)

A good young halfback like wallace is what penrith could have built a very good side around,by off loading gower,puletuas,wesser,priddis then you already got your young guns stepping up,penrith going nowhere & i'll make this prediction now if penrith get beat this week(tigers next,roosters,sharks) the the coach will get the ****.

Look at what tim sheens did at the tigers,when he got there they had no money but he said to steve noyce the club manager cut out the dead wood,use the salary cap money(not the maximum $3.2)to keep the young blokes here,sheens said we will be finals contenders in 4-5 years,laurie daley laughed at him!true

The first 2 years they finished 9th & 11th,then the junior recruitment( & the no frills guys like kapow halatau!!,whatuira, harrison,galea,fitzhenry.)policy started to bear fruit with benji marshall,dean collis,farah then in the last 2 years you have tuiaki,lawrence(he will captain australia one day.),ben te'o who the tigers have brought along slowly.(big strong 2nd rower)

The latest sheens whiz kid is 19 year old tim moltzen who has slotted into benjis 5/8 role like a veteran,go look at his game v the cowboys last week,his step to score,his passing game.looking for a big year from the tigers,remember the name tim moltzen.big things ahead...tb


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2008)

> Penrith cost me big time last year & will get the spoon again for not looking to the future in respect of players,they let go gower(yep good decision,but also young wallace.)




And the highlander, what`s his name Clinton the Barbarian.Have yet to see him play and has worn green and gold before.Hope he feels at home in a team with grunt.


----------



## yo yo ma (26 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> so my tips are:
> 
> Eels,roosters,raiders,sharks,penrith,the tigers,warriors.



TB
I like your analysis, so, for my first post on the forum, I'm going to take your tips. They were along mine lines anyway but I was unsure of a few... I won't say thanks just yet though


----------



## tigerboi (27 March 2008)

The competition ladder after 26 rounds:

1.Wests Tigers
2.Parramatta
3.Melbourne
4.Cronulla
5.Brisbane
6.Warriors
7.Roosters
8.Newcastle
9.Manly
10.Canberra
11.Bulldogs
12.Cowboys
13.St.George
14.Gold coast
15.Souths
16.Penrith

tb...


----------



## justjohn (27 March 2008)

Geez TB you have been hitting the old JD early today just remember 2 games dont make a season


----------



## tigerboi (27 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> Geez TB you have been hitting the old JD early today just remember 2 games dont make a season




yep mate well aware of that fact & have mentioned it before so any predictions to make i reckon now is the time,not 1/2 way through the season like some,i will just go back to the crystal ball for a moment....

Wayne bennett to coach the saints next year.

Matt eliott sacked after round 4

The cowboys to stop rooting each others girlfriends/wives(finally)

Robbie farah to lead the blues on a 3-0 bluewash of the cane toads.

the following team:

1.bronx goodwin
2.eric grothe
3.joel reddy
4.bryson goodwin
5.josh morris
6.brett finch
7.mitchell pearce
13.craig fitzgibbon
12.ryan hoffman
11.dean young
10.kane cleal
9.corey hughes
8.adam peek

bench:
14.brett morris
15.mark gasnier v uncle reg
16.ryan cross
17.martin lang
18.clint newton

to play their dads in the state of origin curtain raiser,dads win!

The tigers to win the grand final over parramatta 19-18

tim moltzen rookie of the year

Melbourne to struggle into the top 4,then bow out in the 2nd week.

Newcastle to spring a few more upsets...TB


----------



## justjohn (28 March 2008)

TB see Benji has a new nickname ''TAMPON'' in one week out for 3


----------



## justjohn (28 March 2008)

going on the team TB can you find a spot for Matt Rogers & Dannielle (Daniel) Roach


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> yep mate well aware of that fact & have mentioned it before so any predictions to make i reckon now is the time,not 1/2 way through the season like some,i will just go back to the crystal ball for a moment....
> 
> Wayne bennett to coach the saints next year.
> 
> ...




Planning on coming back to reality any time soon?:

Everyone knows Parra choke in prelims for starters


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

I did say they would get beat in the grand final,so its a grand final my kids would love to see & if they hadnt gone down 0-29 to the cowboys in 2005 it would have happened.

I do think parramatta will make the top 4 this year,they look to have the right combo of 4 forwards on the bench,now that tj marsh has gone to the broncos.(i think he shouldve been starting hooker)

I here on the late news that over at penrith there is player discontent,looks like my prediction of eliott getting the ar5se might be spot on in rd.4?

who do you go for??...tb


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I did say they would get beat in the grand final,so its a grand final my kids would love to see & if they hadnt gone down 0-29 to the cowboys in 2005 it would have happened.
> 
> I do think parramatta will make the top 4 this year,they look to have the right combo of 4 forwards on the bench,now that tj marsh has gone to the broncos.(i think he shouldve been starting hooker)
> 
> ...




No one really, don't really follow it with much passion, prefer AFL.

Used to be the Raiders, but since Gold Coast has come back in follow them a bit.


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> TB see Benji has a new nickname ''TAMPON'' in one week out for 3




yep old one old mate but its ok,look at his replacement 19 year old australian schoolboys 5/8 tim moltzen,watch this kid play..

Benji did a knee so thats just bad luck,but mate i wouldnt care if he dont ever play a game,he is a hero for the tigers,won us the comp.i waited 32 years for the tigers(i was a baby in '69)to win a comp,grew up in leichhardt,played in the juniors,followed them since i was an ankle biter & went to the amco cup every wednesday night,benji big hero in tiger town.

Benjis shoulder problems stem from his tackling technique or as my dad would say"dont shake hands with them benji,bury them!"he goes too high in the tackle,if you look at the 2nd time he did his shoulder he was defending on the wing but from a tap penalty he has a runaway forward going at him,its all technique.

When i was a junior the balmain 1st graders would come down to our training at leichhardt no 2,players like allan mcmahon,larry corowa(the black flash what an excitement machine,every time he got the ball, the grandstand side before the grandstand was built,everyone whould stand up),28 tries in his debut year,the fastest footballer ever,he beat the australian 100m champion.

Neil pringle the tigers lock,i used to copy his ron coote style cover defence(i was a fullback)low grass cutters,bang over they go,dont matter who it is they will go down,benji mate its the technique...tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> going on the team TB can you find a spot for Matt Rogers & Dannielle (Daniel) Roach




I did think of matt rogers but how would he play against his dad?(dead)

As for blocker roach the tiger legend,his young bloke hasnt cracked 1st grade yet so maybe he can cut the oranges,but have you seen dan roach? chip of the old blocker,put it this way.id love his head full of diamonds!!...tb


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Planning on coming back to reality any time soon?:
> 
> Everyone knows Parra choke in prelims for starters




You fishing again Nomore ...must resist must resist ...

Think I know what happened to the bear in your av



Think Parra will have the measure of the Tig`s tonight.
Close but The Eels by 4 ......14-10


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> You fishing again Nomore ...must resist must resist ...
> 
> Think I know what happened to the bear in your av
> 
> ...





Not tonight they wont as they play the knights who are facing big money problems,no wonder they shafted reynoldson(he is sueing,good on him.).

Tigers to put the puppies to sleep,no mason,o'meley up front.just Kane cleal,hickey,armit...long season ahead for the puppies...tb


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Not tonight they wont as they play the knights who are facing big money problems,no wonder they shafted reynoldson(he is sueing,good on him.).
> 
> Tigers to put the puppies to sleep,no mason,o'meley up front.just Kane cleal,hickey,armit...long season ahead for the puppies...tb




lol  head in the clouds mate


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> lol  head in the clouds mate




See how things go wont we this weekend??nothing like having confidence in your own team,you didnt even know who they were playing???here is some parra info for tonights game v newcastle,by the way if you want to back the puppies with me now is your chance,puppies are $2.10,tigers $1.70...parra are $1.36 newcastle..$3.00,2/1 in a 2 horse race or 100% overs...tb


*Eels better prepared for Knights: Hagan*
*By Philip Henderson*
AAP

Parramatta coach Michael Hagan is confident there will be no repeat of the Eels' 2007 shocker against Newcastle on Friday night.
Hagan's Eels were humiliated 34-10 by the Knights in round 17 last year in the first, and only, meeting between the NRL teams since both he and Newcastle mentor Brian Smith switched clubs.
Parramatta were sitting fourth at the time, while Smith's Knights were battling fiercely to avoid the wooden spoon.
Despite coming off a disappointing loss to the New Zealand Warriors in Auckland on Sunday, Hagan insisted his side was in better shape to face the Knights at Parramatta Stadium than they were nine months ago.
"I'd like to think it's a slightly different situation," Hagan said.
"Last year I think we were coming off a bye and something like 14 days off without a game.
"This time it's round three and we know we've got to do a lot better than last week."
Newcastle's win at Parramatta last season was a rare highlight in a tumultuous year for both the Knights and Smith, who spent a decade in charge of the Eels before his acrimonious split in 2006.
While going as far to say Friday's clash would be "special", Smith this week said he had been around long enough to know not to put too much emphasis on the match.
"It's always special, I think that goes for everybody in professional sport," Smith said.
"It's nice when you go back to somewhere you've been before, you've got a bit of a point to prove I suppose.
"But I've coached 600 games of footy and been at a few clubs, so I think I've learned they're all worth two points at the end of the day and you get on with it."
Halfback Tim Smith will line-up in Eels colours for the first time this season after a troubled off-season which saw him undergo shoulder surgery and spend time in a Gold Coast rehabilitation clinic following a string of alcohol-related incidents.
Test backrower Nathan Hindmarsh, despite the death of his father on Wednesday, is also set to return for the Eels after missing Sunday's loss with a virus.
Hindmarsh was absent from the Eels' final training session but has vowed to play.
Hagan, though, said if Hindmarsh changed his mind, the players and club would support the decision.
"Initially he's said he'll play, but having been through that myself it does take a bit to sort out and come game day he'll go through a whole range of emotions," Hagan said.
"If he's fit and wants to play, I'm happy for him to play, but if he doesn't feel that he can, we understand that too.
"It's obviously a difficult time for him and his family ... but I'm sure the boys will rally around him tomorrow if he does decide to play


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Robbie farah to lead the blues on a 3-0 bluewash of the cane toads.
> 
> the following team:
> 
> ...




tb ... you left Anthony Topou out of the side matey.



> Robbie farah to lead the blues on a 3-0 bluewash of the cane toads.



don`t worry ..... the baygon is ready


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> See how things go wont we this weekend??nothing like having confidence in your own team,you didnt even know who they were playing???




Absolute shocker mate, no excuses !
Even spoke to some mates who are going to the game.



tigerboi said:


> here is some parra info for tonights game v newcastle,by the way if you want to back the puppies with me now is your chance,puppies are $2.10,tigers $1.70...parra are $1.36 newcastle..$3.00,2/1 in a 2 horse race or 100% overs...tb



How exactly?
Maybe after this weekend we could set up a tipping comp online ($50 or $100each)
I guess it would have to be an honesty policy unless an account was set up.

fwiw
parra 22 knights 16
dogs 18 tigers 14


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Here spooly so you dont get me in stitches again,eels over the tig's by 4,
14-10!!!lol.you are funny,hey if ya mates are on the F3 to newcastle
tell them to turn around!!!,nope serious spooly if you going to have the eels avatar its only fair you know who they are playing each week..

The draw says we lock horns in rounds 14 & 23,close but...tb

http://www.nrl.com.au/Portals/0/docs/2008_NRL_DRAW_110108.doc

http://www.parraeels.com.au/supporters/history.shtml

By the way i am a member of parra as thats who my kids go for,so it is easier to buy tickets, balmain tiger fan of the wests tigers merger...tb


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Here spooly so you dont get me in stitches again,eels over the tig's by 4,
> 14-10!!!lol.you are funny,hey if ya mates are on the F3 to newcastle
> tell them to turn around!!!,nope serious spooly if you going to have the eels avatar its only fair you know who they are playing each week..
> 
> ...




Mate, that is your last cheap shot ... any more and the glove are off 
NFI why I thought the tig`s this week, prob because of you  
Interesting to see how T Smith goes tonight, and if Johns has had any influence ...


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> tb ... you left Anthony Topou out of the side matey.
> 
> 
> don`t worry ..... the baygon is ready




thats not my nsw team wysiwyg thats the curtain raiser game!!

nsw 3-0 
1.kurt gidley
2.jarrad hayne
3.mark gasnier(not a 5/8)
4.matt cooper
5.eric grothe
6.greg bird
7.brett kimmorley(peter wallace the bolter.)
13.paul gallen
12.willie mason
11.nathan hindmarsh(champion,parra without him would be nowhere.)
10.mark o'meley
9.robbie farah
8.luke bailey
14.ryan hoffman
15.anthony tupou(roosters pack connection.)
16.luke o'donnell
17.brent white

no andrew ryan,mason can shift into the front row when needed,bird gives toughness & durability at 5/8,kurt gidley deserves a shot at fullback & can kick goals,the halfback spot is debateable with peter wallace up at the broncos,tonight takes on the qld half thurston,so keen to see who gets over who.

Ithink it looks a good side & of course not all can agree,id like to see chris lawrence get a centre spot over cooper but the selectors will stick with that pairing.also no jamie lyon but with bob fulton a selector he may get the nod at 5/8 with bird at lock.anyway good to see what other teams you guys like...tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Mate, that is your last cheap shot ... any more and the glove are off
> NFI why I thought the tig`s this week, prob because of you
> Interesting to see how T Smith goes tonight, and if Johns has had any influence ...




nah mate no cheap shots here its all there to see but take heart parra should win,gloves off!!! as for tim smith & andrew johns influence i dont know if he has been working with tim smith since he was over at wenty for 2 games.

One big thing i know about joey is he watched alot of peter sterling play & he brought that into his game,take the banana kick for example.
sterlo was doing them when joey was in the under 7's,if you hear sterlo on the ch 9 commentary,he is still 2 plays ahead of anyone else.

Sterlo was a real thinking halfback,whereas raudonikis was all bash & barge,personally i think tim smith is still too immature to take on the type of leadership role needed to guide parra.to the top,if he stays off the turps i think he can have a good year,but dont be surprised if finch finishes the year at half back.

The problem hagan has now is hes got finch at 5/8 & i think the best combo this year has mateo at 5/8(his off loads from scrums are game breakers)& finch at halfback.interesting to see tonight if tim smith plays the full 80 mins....tb(hey im taking the piss..!)


----------



## The Mint Man (28 March 2008)

Eels got it in the bag this year 
beat Knights tonight by 10 I recon


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Eels got it in the bag this year
> beat Knights tonight by 10 I recon





Unitl the prelim, when they choke again, just ask spooly


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> nah mate no cheap shots here its all there to see but take heart parra should win,gloves off!!! as for tim smith & andrew johns influence i dont know if he has been working with tim smith since he was over at wenty for 2 games.



I have a mate close to the club and he`s been fairly involved with him ..training sessions etc ...interested to see if Smith takes on the line a bit ...hell even once would be nice


tigerboi said:


> if you hear sterlo on the ch 9 commentary,he is still 2 plays ahead of anyone else.



Yep Sterlo`s a legend..pity he is not more involved with the club ...bad blood between him and Fitzgerald apparently.


tigerboi said:


> The problem hagan has now is hes got finch at 5/8 & i think the best combo this year has mateo at 5/8(his off loads from scrums are game breakers)& finch at halfback.interesting to see tonight if tim smith plays the full 80 mins....tb




Yep, that combo looked nice although Finch came down to earth with a thud last week!!
Mateo can do that from anywhere .. class act for sure.
I agree about Smith, he`s not quite there yet and makes some poor decisions sometimes and I`ve also got a prob with Eric G`s defence although pound for pound he`s an animal.



tigerboi said:


> hey im taking the piss..!!



Hey.. I deserved it!!


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

I have had the same angst with john morris,yuk please take him back he has the worst kicking game of any halfback in the NRL,when he takes the line on with the ball in 2 hands he goes real well but in between he reminds me of ken"i play in a dinner suit" wilson.

Hoping big time when benji comes back he or tim moltzen go to halfback,but i think sheens will use morris at hooker when farah is bashing up QLD 3-0.the big question on the no.7 is what is sheens doing with matt head?

Remember the final last year v storm,my 15 year old daughter reckons grothe is 5hit hot,i said who do you like for 1st try scorer,we where on the way home,jammed on the brakes there is the tab.

she says hayne & grothe
i goes in puts it all on grothe...13/1 thank you,go the blind & guru junior gets me a very good amount(tried to keep it from the missus,frowns on the punt,but we gave it away with all the high 5's...)best go is the lunatics on 2GB continous call team,hadley,blocker,brohman..tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Just got the mail that lockyer will not play tonight,that changes the game for sure.broncos still to win....tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

tim smith what a start...tb


----------



## spooly74 (28 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> tim smith what a start...tb




Holy $hit not another word ...I recently moved down to Adelaide and the games not on till 11pm.....
what a start good or bad?? then I`m outta here


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Spooly go here mate...tb

http://www.2gb.com/listenlive/index.php


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

Spooly you want the score mate???tb


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

My tips this week at the nrl,1489th
david middleton 22,798
brad fittler 32,808
russell barwick 1489th


1489. Tigerboi 6
*Personal Stats *

Tipping success rate: Dragons 100% Broncos 100% Bulldogs 100% Rabbitohs 100% Roosters 100% Tigers 100% Cowboys 67% Eels 67% Knights 67% Panthers 50% Raiders 50% Titans 50% Warriors 50% Storm 50% Sea Eagles 0% Sharks 0% 
This page shows your rank and score for the Week selected. You can view your progress Week by Week (up to the last completed Week) using the Week select box above. 
The "Personal Stats" section shows your Tipping success rate for each Team in the League, and you can view more detailed stats by clicking the link at the bottom of this section.​ 
*Week 3 Matches *






Eels ( 24)v Knights​
(23)

You Tipped Eels 

Broncos(36)v
Cowboys
(2)​ 
You Tipped Broncos 

Roosters
v 
Storm​ 




You Tipped Roosters 

Raiders
v 
Dragons​ 




You Tipped Raiders 

Titans
v 
Sharks​ 




You Tipped Sharks 

Panthers
v 
Rabbitohs​ 




You Tipped Panthers 

Bulldogs
v 
Tigers​ 




You Tipped Tigers 

Sea Eagles
v 
Warriors​ 



You Tipped Warriors


----------



## justjohn (29 March 2008)

How's this for a team TB
1-PATTEN
2-YOUNGQUEST
3-NIAGAMA
4-LULIA(SCORED 2 TRIES LAST NIGHT)
5-ROBERTS
6-HOLDSWORTHY
7-HEAD
8-BAILEY
9-RIDDELL
10-WHITE
11-SOUTHERN 
12-THOMPSON
13-FITZGIBBON

BENCH

14-SIMS
15-KITE
16-WICKS
17-PAYNE 

2ND FORWARD PACK COULD BE

8-SIMS
9-ENNIS
10-KITE
11-NORRIE
12-WICKS
13-PAYNE
:WASN'T ALLOWED ANY MORE HEADBANGER OTHERWISE THE WHOLE PAGE WOULD BE FULL:


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

yep good team???why dont webring fat albert out of the pub he owns down south,wouldnt be a saints fan by any chance??

Now there is a bunch of chokers if ive ever seen one,lost the last 5 grand finals(led melb.14-0 in 99).marvellous the sight of trent barrent on his knees crying in 2005 when the mighty tigers led by kapow halatau!! x 2 tries,put them to the sword!!

youngquest,the model in reserve grade!ditto matt head,i like ashton sims good young bloke who used to go out with my daughter.true...
ennis on the bench...

On the nswv qld,does anyone remember the first nsw v qld(not origin)played outside of the scg & lang park???1979 at leichhardt oval with boustead,reddy,rod morris in the blue jersey,meninga was dropped for this 3rd game(yes he did play pre origin)i was lucky enough to have the programme autographed by both sides,i was allowed in the sheds...
only a few years ago i had a good look at it,guess whos autograph i got from the nobody on the qld bench????guess anyone,i will dig it out & put the sides up,it has the typo 1978,instead of 1979...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

I did select parra to win but the better side lost,grothes defence was abysmal but got over the line,newcastle as i said will surprise more teams,compare tim smith with mullen,everytime mullen got the ball the knights look real dangerous,also jesse royal is a real talent watch him this year,cayless potting field goals,that'll do me..props kicking drop goals.

tim smith as i pointed out,poor options..back to wenty.



tigerboi said:


> Newcastle to spring a few more upsets...TB






tigerboi said:


> Remember the final last year v storm,my 15 year old daughter reckons grothe is 5hit hot,i said who do you like for 1st try scorer,we where on the way home,jammed on the brakes there is the tab.
> 
> she says hayne & grothe
> i goes in puts it all on grothe...13/1 thank you,go the blind & guru junior gets me a very good amount




Hayne got the first 2 & grothe the next for parra...my kid is very lucky..


----------



## justjohn (29 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> yep good team???why dont webring fat albert out of the pub he owns down south,wouldnt be a saints fan by any chance??
> 
> Now there is a bunch of chokers if ive ever seen one,lost the last 5 grand finals(led melb.14-0 in 99).marvellous the sight of trent barrent on his knees crying in 2005 when the mighty tigers led by kapow halatau!! x 2 tries,put them to the sword!!
> 
> ...




2005 Barrett penalised for not playing ball and running off mark (DIDN'T HEAR HELD CALL ) how harsh was that and at the time the dragon pack were STEAMROLLING the tigers .Tigers score from next set of 6 BULLSH5T %^$#@%%^^$#@:aufreg::swear::cussing:went to the same school as albert(Craig Young) Corrimal High .Whole new culture coming to the Dragqueens next year .Brown-Haddock-McGregor-Young all gone:the team I previous put up were the player the dragons have lost over the years (could have put Millard in the centers as well)


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> everytime mullen got the ball the knights look real dangerous,also jesse royal is a real talent watch him this year,cayless potting field goals,that'll do me..props kicking drop goals.
> tim smith as i pointed out,poor options..back to wenty...




Yeah Mullen is coming along well.On a mission to interstate duties and alongside Bird seem the best outfit to counter the Q`s.


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Ah priceless mate go get the dvd just to see it again!!

I waited 32 years to get a premiers shirt & it was so much sweeter beating the saints,who thought they only had to turn up to win...

They got a lesson from the tigers young guns who packed too much ammo,too hungry as well...kapow halatau!out of dummy half he  said?out of my way i am scoring, then his 2nd scored out wide...

The saints have all of the illawarra to get their players from but still cant get a start in a GF since '99.

Should look at the tim sheens model over at the tigers,dont forget he put the side together at penrith that made it to the finalsfirst time '86,then built a dynasty at canberra for 3 comps,went to nth.qld (got sacked) but got some good juniors to come through...

St george need a 5 year plan,it looks like that will happen with wayne bennett most likely to coach there next year...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Here it is again,benjis invisible flick pass!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIS8p0pZUdk


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> 2005 Barrett penalised for not playing ball and running off mark (DIDN'T HEAR HELD CALL ) how harsh was that and at the time the dragon pack were STEAMROLLING the tigers




Steamrolling???..20-12,10-6 in each half,never headed at any stage,(benji 1st try scorer again for me 15/1. 3 times in a row..love it)

Just in case you forgot(saints $1.50 favs.)here take a look at this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYM0-NlM_pA&feature=related

but have the tissues ready...boo hoo..tb


----------



## justjohn (29 March 2008)

TB-I've seen heaps of those tiger/wests 2005 t-shirts selling for a $1 at the $2 shop:


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> TB-I've seen heaps of those tiger/wests 2005 t-shirts selling for a $1 at the $2 shop:




Hiliarious....lol,dont you mean the $1 shop!!,stop it its
so funny.

I went to get a saints premiers shirt,they knocked me back we dont keep shirts over 29 years,thats right 29 years....

Here have a look but you are not allowed to buy...TB

http://www.weststigers.com.au/merchandise_flipbook/index.html


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

spooly74 said:


> Holy $hit not another word ...I recently moved down to Adelaide and the games not on till 11pm.....
> what a start good or bad?? then I`m outta here




spooly you wont get it on radio 873 over there,but you can get it on the net here...http://www.2gb.com/listenlive/index.php

its about 30 secs behind the radio...

roosters 8 storm 0...31st minute

tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Tigers 19 year old whiz kid...

*Show boot against Dogs, Moltzen urged*
*By Philip Henderson*
AAP

Tim Moltzen has made an impressive start to his NRL career, but after two games Wests Tigers coach Tim Sheens says it's time for the promising teenager to sink the boot in against the Bulldogs.
Sheens claims the rookie five-eighth, set the daunting task of replacing Benji Marshall while the Tigers star recovers from a knee injury, owns the biggest kick at the club.
And the coach has called on the 19-year-old, who has scored two tries in his first two games, to show off his booming boot against the Dogs at ANZ Stadium on Sunday.
"He hasn't kicked the ball yet in two games," Sheens said.
"He's playing No.6 and he can kick further than anyone at the club, so there's a lot to work for him to do, we're not getting carried away just yet.
"Timmy had a good couple of moments in the game (against North Queensland) last week, but off the ball he's still not dominating the game as a pivot.
"He can tackle and he can run and he's supporting well ... so he's doing the little things without dominating the game as a No.6."
Halfback John Morris, who will play his 150th first grade game on Sunday, said Moltzen was mature enough not to try and overplay his hand despite coming in to the side for the mercurial Marshall.
"It must be great for his confidence for his first two games to perform the way he has, but he's got a real level head so I don't think he'll be getting carried away with it," said Morris.
"He knows every week in the NRL is a tough one, but there's no reason why he can't continue.
"He's got all the team's confidence. He's starting to tell the boys where to go, starting to call for the ball when he wants it, he scored a good try last the weekend by over-calling the play. So he's dominant enough to do that, which is great at his age."
Despite back-to-back victories - including a dominant win over the Cowboys in Townsville last Saturday - the Tigers have been keen to keep a lid on their early season form.
Skipper Brett Hodgson is expected to play against the Bulldogs Sunday despite suffering concussion last weekend with hooker Robbie Farah, who has been battling a virus this week, also coming through his final training session on Saturday.
The Dogs, who came from behind to beat South Sydney last week after blowing a big first-half lead against Parramatta in round one, welcome back backrow superstar Sonny Bill Williams from a knee injury but will be without Reni Maitua after the Test forward was dumped for another alcohol-related indiscretion this week.
"It's a bit of a loss," fullback Luke Patten said of Maitua's axing.
"But there's always somebody ready to step up as well and I think we've shown that this year, that some of the guys that most people wouldn't know have stepped up for us and I think that will continue so it's just up to Reni how to work his way back into the team.
"As far as the team goes, it's still early in the season.
"Obviously it takes a little while to get into the swing of things, but we are hoping this week that we can put it together.
"The Tigers are obviously going well, they've won their first two games and you know the last few years they've probably had the wood on us a little bit, so we know it's going to be a tough game."


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> This week is round three in the NRL competition & last weeks results show how unpredictable some games will be not unlike the market of late,in the NRL tipping comp brad fittler did not pick a winner,i was lucky enough to pick the broncos,bulldogs,tigers of course & newcastle in extra time.
> 
> Along with selections i will provide some stats from the games between the sides since 2008,first named team is playing at home.
> 
> ...



 forgot to put in the broncos with my tips

Eels,broncos,roosters,raiders,sharks,penrith,the tigers,warriors
already had tipped them...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Had a quiet day on the punt but doing ok in the tipping

roosters 10 v storm 6

tb......593rd nrl




tigerboi said:


> Roosters v Storm:Looking forward to the packs colliding here as mason & o'meley have given the roosters pack the yardage needed to climb back into contention,storm without enforcer white look suspect up front.
> 
> The roosters have a good record v the storm having won 8/13,at home since 2000.the chooks played 5 games for 4 wins by margins of,10,28,22,35.storm look vunerable & geyer on the bench(dumb move) leaves them down 1 forward,the roosters by 1-7.


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Ah stop me before i tip the lot!!dragons so soft...tb

raiders 21 dragons 14(led 10-0)




tigerboi said:


> Raiders v dragons:Going for canberra at home where they usually score 30 points,they are a gutsy team with plenty of heart led by tongue,against the dragons who look to be getting wayne bennett for next year,the dragons seem soft around the ruck but brilliant out wide,for me canberra to win by 10-12..
> 
> stats say canberra won last 7/11 plus a 21-21 draw,canberra have won the last 5 home games v the dragons.
> watch for young gun halves of campese & carney to carve up the saints..



...tb


----------



## refined silver (29 March 2008)

A bit early I know, and a maybe not much interest to the blues fans, but assuming no injuries, how hard is it to pick a QLD State of Origin backline? How many have to miss out!

Maybe should start an Origin thread?


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Here is my side as i say wallace could be a bolter & i would not rule out young tiger lawrence if cooper/gasnier injured or not firing which looks the case atm,the bonus with gidley is he is a goal kicker.we could also see mullen get another run,he really impressed me v parra last night,great passing game.yep its still early...

sharks 4 v titans 4,50 minute mark.cronullas defence great..





tigerboi said:


> thats not my nsw team wysiwyg thats the curtain raiser game!!
> 
> nsw 3-0
> 1.kurt gidley
> ...


----------



## blehgg (29 March 2008)

I'm gonna back the broncos 

I'm a brissy boy ~ and 3 from 3 is a fantastic start...

they normally start crap and end solid  ~

I'll say they're gonna go all the way


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Ive tipped 4/5 this week so far,cannot work out the titans v sharks,i know the gold coast are like canberra, hard to beat at home but i had to tip the sharks,after close wins over last years grand finalists.

Put it this way if they were both race horses,they would be swabbed asap.

As to the broncos i tipped them to get over the cowboys by about 7-10 with a field goal by lockyer,but he pulled out & they smashed them without him,i did say watch wallace & marsh,they had top games.

I understand penrith offered wallace $110,000 to stay & the broncos stepped in with $200,000,now this is where penriths policy of not moving on players no longer required,such as wesser,priddis,puletuas...has come back to whack them!

They should have moved mountains to keep that kid,penrith have skilled him up from the st marys juniors,instead they get civoniceva,good prop but at the end of his career,they could have had sammut at fullback,wallace at halfback.i did say penrith would improve this year but i take it back...

I think wayne bennett remembers well the game last year where wallace kicked a long range field goal to win the game 29-28 over the broncos last year...
http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/List-of-National-Rugby-League-golden-point-games




tigerboi said:


> This week is round three in the NRL competition & last weeks results show how unpredictable some games will be not unlike the market of late,
> 
> Eels v knights:The eels with the return of tim smith should give more control around the rucks,eels have won 8/16 of the clashes,home team is 10/15,parra at home v knights are 5/8,the eels by 8
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Here is the moment i would say wayne bennet remembers well & decided to get wallace...tb

This loss put the broncs 0/3...2007

With wallace now broncs 3/3...2008
*Panthers steal victory in extra-time*

Posted Fri Mar 30, 2007 11:02pm AEST 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Golden point... The Panthers celebrate their 29-28 win over the Broncos 



Young five-eighth Peter Wallace booted a miraculous field goal to give the Penrith Panthers a golden point victory over the Brisbane Broncos in their round three NRL clash at Lang Park on Friday evening.
21-year-old Wallace produced the match-winning play in the second period of extra-time, potting a field goal from 42 metres out to seal a remarkable 29-28 victory and leave the defending premiers without a win in 2007.
The Broncos had looked certain to win the match with three minutes remaining after four tries to brawny centre Broncos centre Justin Hodges and three penalty shots from fit-again skipper Darren Lockyer propelled the home side into a 28-20 lead.
But a length-of-the-field effort from centre Michael Jennings on 78 minutes and an amazing try on the full-time siren from livewire Panthers full-back Rhys Wesser levelled the scores, before Michael Gordon's failed conversion attempt sent the game into golden point.
Craig Gower missed two opportunities to win the match for the Panthers in the first period of extra-time, pushing both of his field goal attempts just wide of the posts.
Wallace, an unlikely match-winner in just his fourth game of first-grade at Penrith, then clinched victory in the second period as the Panthers sealed a remarkable come-from-behind win to stun the home crowd.

*First half*


The Broncos led with six minutes remaining in the first half, but tries to Panthers centres Jennings and Luke Lewis handed the visitors a 20-14 advantage at the break.
Jennings intercepted a wayward Lockyer pass on 34 minutes to streak away downfield and score underneath the posts and Lewis crashed over minutes later after good build-up work from Panthers half-back Gower.
Hodges starred for the Broncos despite a niggling knee injury and preyed on poor handling from the Panthers to score a first-half brace, while Panthers winger Michael Gordon also crossed twice in the opening period
Frank Pritchard and Wesser caused plenty of problems on the right-side in attack with Gordon crossing twice untouched after Broncos winger Darius Boyd strayed from the wing in defence.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Here is the story on the cronulla v gold coast game...

*Titans win over Cronulla, feud continues*
*By Laine Clark*
AAP

Try as they might, the Titans failed to pour cold water over their simmering feud with Cronulla following an 18-4 NRL victory at the Gold Coast.
Titans co-captain Luke Bailey described as "a bit grubby" Sharks skipper Paul Gallen's "massage" of Anthony Laffranchi's heavily bandaged head which forced the classy backrower off the field on Saturday night.
But coach John Cartwright stepped in to pull the pin on Bailey's criticism in a bid not to further stoke a rivalry with his former Sydney Roosters mentor Ricky Stuart's Cronulla outfit.
The last time they met, the Titans camp called Sharks star Greg Bird a "diver" following a spiteful round 24 clash.
Laffranchi's battle with Gallen began in the ninth minute when the backrower suffered a nasty gash in a head clash with the Sharks skipper.
He bravely came back heavily bandaged but earned no favours from Gallen who pushed into Laffranchi's head in a 68th minute tackle that earned the ire of referee Jason Robinson.
Gallen's actions reopened Laffranchi's head wound, forcing the workhorse off the field for good.
It also appeared to reopen Cronulla's feud with the Titans.
"It was a bit grubby," Bailey said of Gallen's actions.
But Cartwright cut Bailey off, saying: "We will just have a look at it. It doesn't matter what we think of it, it looked as though there was not a lot in the way for everyone to see."
Cartwright said Laffranchi had suffered mild concussion and a "nasty cut".
"He probably shouldn't have went back on the field at all, he won't remember much of it tomorrow," Cartwright said.
Gallen did not want to weigh into the issue.
"I just put my hand on his head to get up, happens every tackle," he said of the incident.
It added spice to a dour clash that the Gold Coast won three tries to one after keeping the Sharks scoreless in the second half.
It ended the Sharks' amazing away record following back to back wins over last year's grand finalists.
After trailing 4-0 at halftime, the Gold Coast laid on tries through Mat Rogers (47th), Brad Meyers (55th) and flying winger Jordan Atkins (74th) to keep their perfect record intact at their new Robina home.
Cartwright rated the win higher than their opening round thrashing of North Queensland.
"I was more pleased considering the side that we were playing were probably the form side of the competition," he said.
"I was thinking before the game that I knew it was going to be a tight game and we haven't won a lot of tight games.
"We haven't got down and dirty with sides. And we were playing probably the best side at that tonight."
Bailey agreed: "I was more proud of the boys for this week's win."
It brought a disappointing end to a controversial week for the Sharks.
Cronulla became embroiled in the shoulder charge controversy after losing prop Ben Ross for seven games for a hit on Melbourne's Cooper Cronk.
Backrower Reece Williams and pivot Brett Seymour (both knee) then broke down.
Stuart's anxiety on Saturday night was not helped by Blake Green suffering what appeared to be an ankle injury


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Also the raiders at $2.15 over a soft dragons pack...tb

*Raiders too strong for Dragons*
*By Peter Veness*
AAP

Two second-half tries to prodigal son Joel Monaghan helped Canberra come from behind to defeat St George Illawarra 21-14 at Canberra Stadium.
Canberra local Monaghan capped his first home game back with the Raiders following three seasons with the Sydney Roosters with a try-saving catch in the 60th minute that helped ensure the victory.
The loss is a setback for the Dragons, who earned their first win of the season against the Titans last week, their woes compounded by a biting report against interchange forward Jarrod Saffy.
Canberra halfback Todd Carney made the complaint against Saffy in the first half, although replays were inconclusive.
For the Raiders, centre Phil Graham was helped off the ground with a serious ankle injury in the opening half, while utility forward Lincoln Withers was placed on report by referee Gavin Badger for a late and high shot on Rangi Chase in the 72nd minute.
The Dragons dominated the opening exchanges, skipping out to a 10-0 lead.
Saint George Illawarra winger Jason Nightingale starred early, plucking a deft cross-field chip from halfback Jamie Soward out of the sky and falling over the line.
Nightingale bagged another four-pointer late in the half when he again showcased outstanding aerial skills off the back of a Chase bomb.
But lazy defence close to their line cost them with Raiders prop Troy Thompson bashing his way over for a try and five-eighth Terry Campese also scampering over in the opening 40 minutes.
The Dragons still led 14-12 at the break, but it was all Canberra in the second half as they earned their second victory from three games this season.
The Raiders forwards, led by Michael Weyman, laid an impressive foundation for the halves pairing of Carney and Campese to swing the ball from side-to-side all night long.
At the back, Bronx Goodwin passed the test of replacing ace youngster William Zillman, showing safe hands under the high ball and a willingness to put his body on the line.
Carney sealed the win with a 78th minute field goal.
Carney said he was willing to front the judiciary to repeat his allegation.
"I hit him around the chest and tried to rotate him and my hand must have been around his mouth," Carney said.
"I reckon it will be pretty obvious on the video. Obviously if it's that clear on the TV and the judiciary needs me obviously I'd have to go."
Raiders skipper Alan Tongue backed Carney's claim.
"He said it straight away and there were marks on his arms," Tongue said.
"I don't think he was lying about that one."
Underfire Dragons coach Nathan Brown was philosophical about his side's second loss in three weeks.
"You do what you do and things will work out," Brown said, before praising his side for "hanging in".
"We are not going to make any drastic changes."
Brown was, however, mildly critical of Chase and Soward.
"Our young halves float in (to) the game and out (of) the game," he said




watch for young gun halves of campese & carney to carve up the saints..


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Here just john a few memories,saints last comp led by the biter rod reddy
st jaws...tb


Grand Final...1979
St George finished 22 rounds as minor premiers with 17 wins and were straight into the Grand Final after defeating Parramatta major semi. Their opponents Canterbury, qualified after defeating Wests, Cronulla and Parramatta.
The pre-game talk had been about the match up of opposing half-backs Steve Morris and Steve Mortimer and the game didn't disappoint beginning with a 40 metre flying break on a last tackle by Morris from deep in Dragons' territory before he was cut down in a classic covering tackle by Mortimer.
The first half belonged to St George with new fullback Brian Johnson scoring an easy opening try after taking a pass 10 metres out from the Canterbury line. Soon after Rod Reddy, who was subduing his opponents with his experience and ruthlessness, put Morris into a gap. 'Slippery' kicked ahead and the race was on. Mortimer had a head start and got there first but Morris tackled him into touch.
Soon afterwards Canterbury put a bomb up and toward the St George in-goal. Brian Johnson was on hand to field the ball and returned it with a 60 metre run ended by a copybook tackle from his opposing fullback Stan Cutler. However the defence was opening up and it wasn't long before the Dragons scored their second try with winger Mitch Brennan venturing infield and finding a gap courtesy of centre Robert Finch who slipped a short ball to Brennan 30 metres out. The strapping winger made a powerful run to score.
By now, Saints were carving Canterbury up with Morris on his 20 metre line putting Graeme Wynn into a gap. The lanky back rower ran 40 metres leaving defenders in his wake. Next it was 'Rocket' Reddy's turn when Morris, Wynn and Reddy combined down the right flank and exposed the Bulldogs defence. 'Rocket' handled twice in scoring a try under the posts. At half time the score was St George 17 - Canterbury 2.
Canterbury fought back gamely after the break with firstly Steve Gearin and then Peter Mortimer crossing. The St George defence rallied and held from that point until Stan Cutler scored a third try out wide late in the match.
St George's goal kicking second rower George Grant was the difference on the day kicking four to ensure a 17-13 victory. Grant had kicked brilliantly all season scoring 211 points in 1979.
The Dave Brown Medal for the best player on field went to Steve Morris.
*St. George 17* (Tries: Johnson, Brennan, Reddy. Goals: Grant 4.)
*Canterbury 13* (Tries: Gearin, Mortimer, Cutler. Goals: Gearin 2.)


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]JJ you need this guy back,not ryles...whata soft c-ck...tb[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Bailey, Luke*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]'Bull', 'Bails'[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]SI, 2000-2006, 119 games (incl repl).[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7t (28pts).[/FONT][/SIZE]





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Luke Bailey*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]First Grade[/FONT]




​*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Position[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prop / second row forward [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Born[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]5 Jan 1980, Port Kembla[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Junior Club [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Shell Harbour / Steelers[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Height[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]189cm[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Debut[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Dragons (v Sharks), Stadium Australia (Homebush), 5 Feb 2000, (Rd 1)[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NSW rep[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2002-2005[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aust rep[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2003-2004[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Born in Port Kembla, NSW, Bailey is an Illawarra junior and played with Shell Harbour.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He was the NRL competition's top tackler for 2003.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Selected for 2003 Kangaroo train-on squad, Bailey was certain to go on tour but had to withdraw due to ear surgery.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 2003, Bailey was nominated for the club's Integral Energy Dragons Medal (won by Ben Hornby) and was awarded the club's Red V Members Player of the Year.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Following an outstanding effort in club football, Bailey gained selection for the Kangaroos in the Australia v New Zealand 'Anzac' Test match in 2004.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bailey was set for further rep honours in 2004 with NSW and Australia, but a torn left chest muscle (pectoral) in May, and subsequent surgery, saw a major disruption to his season.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bailey played an outstanding season in 2005 for the Dragons and NSW but an [/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]ongoing ear infection saw him pull out of the Tri-Nations tour later in the same year.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 2005 Luke Bailey won the St George Bank Dragons Medal, a gold medal awarded the club's best player of 2005. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bailey played an outstanding 2006 season with the Dragons, hitting top form coming into the finals. But in 2007, at aged 27, Bailey has been signed to a four year deal to play for the re-newed Gold Coast Titans club.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]more: 2001, 2003, 2004, 2005, [/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]2006[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

Yes those were the days,1977 grand final when Rocket Rod single handed just bashed the Parra pack ,cautioned something like 4 times Young-Edge-Reddy -Wynn-Stone-Starkey & Jansen what a tough pack ,the pussys these days wouldn't last 10 minutes against these fellows.None of this of this interchange crap ,a full 80 minutes of Dragon fury:


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

TB a bit harsh dont you think ,your talking about an ex-Australian & State of Origin HARD MAN.What else could he do last night, he was third in the tackle count, led the hit ups(both teams), led the yardage(both teams ) not exactly bludging .Dont worry to much about us TB we are renown slow starters just the opposite to use who start well and die in the ar5e(like last year):


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Laurie ol' mate tiger legend...tb

*Laurie Nicolls*​ 



There was one constant at every Tigers game, his name was Laurie Nicolls. Laurie will always be remembered as the undisputed Number 1 fan of the Balmain Tigers amongst a host of very committed fans. The word unique didn't go far enough when it described this truly amazing punch throwing Tiger. For over 3 decades the sidelines at Leichhardt Oval and other rugby league grounds around not only Australia but the world were paced by Laurie in his characteristic manner.
For those who have never heard of Laurie, any game involving the Balmain Tigers was accompanied by the man pictured above wearing no more than a Tigers singlet on his upper body (temperatures are irrelevant). His customary and unique salute when the Tigers scored was unmistakable, it involved a wide variety of combinations and includes many jabs, upper cuts and hooks. 
He was as much a part of Leichhardt Oval as the scoreboard, goal posts and grandstand. It was in the mid 1960's when this former wool-classer came down to Balmain to watch his friend Sid Williams play for the Tigers and there he stayed until his sudden passing in 2000. 
One remarkable quality of Laurie Nicholls was his sportsmanship and unqualified support. You never heard Laurie bagging a player, or a team for mistakes or losses. When the opposition scored, Laurie applauded. When the Tigers had their heads down or were in a rough patch, Laurie was there to encourage with pats on the back and words of support. He held the belief that everybody who tries their best deserves support, "I respect any player who does his best... gives every inch of his heart... you've got to respect a man for that" he once said.
Perhaps the best way to describe how highly Laurie was respected by the players was when in 1971 Laurie was given an Australian jersey by Geoff Starling. Starling earlier that year was guided in the right direction as a nervous youngster making his First Grade debut by Laurie. "Don't sell yourself short and keep trying" were the words of wisdom that Laurie dished out, and later that same year Starling became the youngest ever Australian Kangaroo Tourist. 


At one point when the Tigers were under fire in the late 80's, Wayne Pearce remarked "at least I know one guy who'll be waiting there in the tunnel" and he wasn't referring to the coach or any of the wives. A pearl of Laurie Nicholls wisdom came when he once said "half the good people live in Balmain and the rest only wish they did". Laurie Nicholls however was not just a Balmain fan, he was a rugby league and sports fan. He once stood in sub-zero degree temperatures in England watching the Kangaroos in a singlet. He was there in Kostya Tszyu's corner when the adopted Aussie boxing world champion stepped into the ring. And it was no surprise for the local juniors when Laurie turned up to watch them on the weekends. 
If ever a man personified the words loyalty, uniqueness and dedication it was that snowy haired fella waving to the fans with the team as they made their way off the ground, for he was very much a part of the team and the fans loved him as much as any player. He will be missed.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> TB a bit harsh dont you think ,your talking about an ex-Australian & State of Origin HARD MAN.What else could he do last night, he was third in the tackle count, led the hit ups(both teams), led the yardage(both teams ) not exactly bludging .Dont worry to much about us TB we are renown slow starters just the opposite to use who start well and die in the ar5e(like last year):




Ok who would you prefer bailey or ryles???ryles is too soft,good work rate but no mongrel,other sides when they hear the name ryles they dont worry,he hasnt the firepower you need in the forwards to win a comp,led the hit ups?so what,when is he going to get angry?

As you said ex-australian, origin...

hit ups?hows this for ya,gasnier got the ball 12 times,8 from dummy half runs...something wrong there mate,when your best attacking player dont get the opportunities he should be.

Look at other front rowers o'meley,moimoi,webb,bailey,civoniceva,asotasi,wiki...they all got mongrel.

ryles will just take it up nice & easy,we will see this year...as for hard men
see above list,throw webcke in too...tb


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Here jj look at this bloke,real front rower with mongrel...
remember when he first come up from the gong into a grade with birchgrove,had it right from the start...tb

*Steve "Blocker" Roach*​ 




Steve Roach, better known as "Blocker" was another Tiger product of Wollongong. Blocker came to Balmain in 1982 and represented the Tigers for a decade in the front row, which included 182 first grade games. During his career, Blocker also represented his state and country. Up front Blocker led the way for NSW on 17 occasions, and Australia on 19 occasions during 1985-1991. It may have taken Blocker ten years to score 11 tries for the Tigers, but on debut for Australia, the big fella crashed over for the first of 3 tries at international level. 
Blocker stormed onto the rep scene in 1984 for NSW and a year later he was selected to play for Australia. Unfortunately a knee injury in 1987 sidelined Blocker, but in 1988 he returned to play for his Tigers and also Australia in the Bicentennial Test against the Rest of the World.
1988 was a mixed year for Blocker. He was a part of a Tigers side that showed extreme guts and determination in making the Grand Final. However Blocker was ruled out because of suspension. The Tigers tried to get around the suspension by shipping Blocker off to England where he would sit out a match for Warrington before returning to Australia. The league refused to allow it and Blocker was forced to watch from the sideline as his team-mates were beaten by the Bulldogs.
One year later, Blocker and his Tigers were back at the Grand Final and this time there was nothing that could stop him from taking the field. The decision to replace him late in the match drew criticism and he was again forced to watch from the sideline as his team-mates were over-run by the Canberra Raiders in the greatest Grand Final of all time. 


During his career, Blocker was an enforcer who revelled in the toughness of rugby league. He was aggressive, strong and skilful and was a regular figure in Australian sides during his career and is still regarded as the dominant prop of the mid to late 1980's. Controversy also surrounded Blocker on several occasions. Blocker played with his heart on his sleeve and wasn’t shy of a blue or the odd spray for the referee. The infamous patting of the head of a referee as he was sent off is still something people associate with his career. To simply harp on this one event however is to overlook a fine career.
Blocker was big and strong, and could offload and pass with the skills of a much smaller man. His aggression and ability to inspire team-mates and intimidate opponents made him a Tiger hero who showed larger kids that they could still make the grade. Blocker is a passionate Tiger who played his whole career at the club he loves. His passion also led Wayne Bennett to once comment that he was almost as passionate as a Queenslander. 
Blocker is now involved in the media but still remains loyal to his beloved Tigers whom he maintains a strong link with.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Junior school catain in my first year,legend in balmain...tb

*Wayne "Junior" Pearce*






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]NSW [/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*RECORD*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]15 GAMES, 3 TRIES, 12 POINTS [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]*AUSTRALIAN RECORD *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]18 TESTS, 6 TRIES, 21 POINTS [/FONT]​Wayne Pearce was born in Balmain in 1960. In the years that followed, Junior would become a part of Balmain and a local hero. He would lead his beloved Tigers onto Leichhardt Oval, a ground he once sold food on as a youngster whilst watching the Tigers in battle. Junior as he is known around Balmain would also lead the NSW Blues onto the Origin cauldron on 9 occasions and donned the green and gold jersey of Australia 18 times. He would also be honoured in 1986 with the Australian vice captaincy. In 1988 Junior retired from representative football to concentrate on winning a Premiership with the Balmain Tigers. Unfortunately this dream came to an end after two heart wrenching Grand Final losses in 1988 and 1989. 

When his playing career was tragically cut short by chronic knee injuries, Junior watched helplessly as his once Mighty Tigers struggled to rebuild without their inspirational leader. After sitting on sidelines for 4 years Junior would take the reigns as coach and build a side of wooden spooners into a competitive outfit devoid of big name players and salaries but strong on spirit and determination. 
No words can adequately describe the contribution Wayne Pearce has made to rugby league and the Balmain Tigers. 
There is no greater representative of the Balmain spirit than Wayne Pearce. Junior has been a Tiger all his life. His loyalty to the club is unwavering and unconditional. Over the years Balmain have had many players come and go but none are held in higher regard than Junior. As a player he gave everything he had and was a fantastic role model for kids. Now as a coach he has instilled a work ethic and spirit into a side that has grown and improved every season. His coaching ability has also been recognised by the Origin selectors who have chosen him to coach the 1999 NSW State of Origin side after just 4 seasons of first grade coaching. 
1984 Harry Sunderland Medal Winner 
1985 Rothmans Medal for Best and Fairest
1987 Dally M Lock of the Year 
Benny Elias on Wayne Pearce: "Of all the players I ever saw, he was the closeset to consistently playing up to his full 
potential. Albert Einstein once said that human beings only use five per cent of their capacity. Albert did not meet Junior." 
Steve Roach on Wayne Pearce: "Junior was the toughest bloke I ever saw. He had an inner strength of character and a never say die spirit that was indomitable."


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Another legend, revolutionised the way hookers play the game...tb

*Ben Elias*




Benny Elias was another integral member of the successful Balmain Tigers side of the 1980’s. Elias was a hooker with great skills that revolutionised the role of the hooker forward. While many of his opponents were content to pass and serve their team-mates and run from dummy half when the opportunity arose, Benny would throw dummies, run to the line and attack with the flair that became his trademark. Elias represented his beloved Tigers in first grade on 233 occasions between 1982 and 1994. Over these years Elias was a part of arguably the greatest Tigers pack of all time, when he combined with Steve Roach, Paul Sironen, Wayne Pearce, David Brooks, Kerry Hemsley and others. 
Benny would also play for his state and country whilst also proudly captaining NSW to Origin glory. In 1998 two sides of Origin legends were chosen for their contributions to State of Origin and along with 3 of his Tiger team-mates Benny Elias was named as hooker in the NSW Legends side. 
A moment etched in State of Origin history was when Laurie Daley replaced Benny as NSW captain. Benny was still in the team and when Daley was knocked out, Benny rose to the occasion and led the Blues to victory despite having several trips to the blood bin to stop the flow of blood from his head. Bandaged and bloody, Benny led the Blues and once the game was over, his proud mother ran on to give her son a hug. 
Elias would also captain his beloved Tigers and when Alan Jones replaced Benny as captain and gave the honour to Paul Sironen it did not take long before Sironen relinquished the captaincy and returned it to his little team-mate who he knew would do a fine job. 
As can be said for most of the Tigers of his era, Benny Elias personified the Tiger spirit. He was a fiery hooker who played with the guts and determination of a champion and also had the skills to make the game look easy. 


Keith Barnes is full of praise for Benny Elias. In a new book, written by Gary Lester and Ray Chesterton, that is set for release soon, Barnes commented, "I know no better ambassador for rugby league than Benny Elias. Why? Just go to any junior league function Benny attends. You will see a crowd of kids and there, in the middle and not much bigger than some of them is Benny Elias giving advice and signing autographs. That in itself is the inspiration. A little man with a big heart."
Barnes also cites three "occasions in his distinguished career where Benny showed his natural traits of guts, determination and genius for his club, his state and his country."
"The last round of the 1989 premiership saw us needing to beat Penrith to qualify for a top three position. Anyone who was there will never forget what happened right on half time when Benny kicked, regathered and threw several dummies to score a try. It broke the game wide open and set us on course for the 1989 Grand Final."
"The following year the Kangaroos lost the first Test to Great Britain. The recall of Benny for the second test saw him lead the way from dummy half to help us square the series and subsequently go on to retain the Ashes."
"Thirdly, in the 1993 State of Origin match at the Football Stadium as replacement captain for injured Laurie Daley, Benny, with his head streaming blood despite a bandage, refused to be replaced. He lifted NSW to a win against the odds." 
"I would have liked to have added a fourth occasion but a small piece of wood got in the way" why can't they make cross bars on goalposts a bit thinner.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Sirro legend,remember him well,he played a year above me, for north ryde...tb

*Paul Sironen*




Paul Sironen grew up in Ryde and played his junior rep football with the Balmain Tigers. Some years later, Sirro would become the Balmain Tigers longest serving player in terms of first grade matches. Along the way to game number 246, Paul Sironen did almost everything. His rugby league career was interrupted by a stint in Hawaii where he would try his hand at gridiron. However, rugby league was in his blood and upon returning to Leichhardt, Sirro began a brilliant career in senior football that would see him play for his beloved Tigers, his state and his country. 
Sirro represented City Origin on 7 occasions, New South Wales on 14 occasions and Australia on 49 occasions that encompassed 21 tests between 1986 and 1994. 
In 1986, Paul Sironen was awarded Dally M Rookie of the Year and NSW Rugby League Writers Discovery of the Year. In that same year Sirro would go on a Kangaroo Tour, the first of three he attend. Only three other forwards have achieved this goal. 


In 1988, the Balmain Tigers fought through a series of five sudden death matches to make the Grand Final. Unfortunately, the Tigers were beaten by the Canterbury Bulldogs in a memorable and controversial clash. However, in the hearts of all Balmain supporters, 1988 will remain a great year for the Tigers. Ellery Hanley was the boom English import that ignited the league and the Tigers were the fighting underdogs that would never give up. Sirro also scored a memorable try in the Grand Final of 1988. In 1989, there were more tears for Sirro, his team-mates and Tiger fans all over the country. In what is still regarded as the greatest Grand Final of all by many, the Tigers were defeated by a gallant Canberra Raiders side in extra time. Again controversy and drama surrounded the game, which was played at a frantic pace for its time. Sirro and Blocker were rested late in the game and Sirro was forced to watch from the sideline as his team was over-run by the Raiders. 
The 1990’s saw the retirement of many of Sirro's team-mates and the Tigers looked to rebuild the side and fill the void left by such legends. Sirro was offered lucrative contracts at other clubs but in the tradition that was the Tiger legends of the 1980’s Sirro remained a one club man until his retirement in 1998. 
With only 2 games left in the 1998 season, Paul Sironen surpassed Garry Jack's record of most first grade games for the Tigers. It was a fitting prelude to his pending retirement and the club celebrated long and hard after his last match at Leichhardt Oval against Freddy Fittler's Sydney City Roosters. The Tigers were thumped by a classy Roosters outfit, but a healthy crowd of 15,000 braved the rain to salute a true Tiger legend and witness his lap of honour, his first and last goal kick and his farewell speech. 
When describing Paul Sironen many words come to mind. Loyalty, strength, inspiration and leadership lead the long the list. Bullocking charges, big hits and Lowes commercials are not far behind. Sirro was the face of the Tigers after Junior's retirement and his sense of humour, personality and unwavering loyalty and Tiger spirit made him a fine representative of the club. 
Below are a few quotes from Sirro's book, "Sirro! Tales from Tiger Town." 
Steve Roach: "I'm mad about the bloke"
Wayne Pearce: "Strong team spirit means a lot to him and from a team-mates perspective he's very important because he knows how to make the players laugh."
Andrew Ettingshausen: "Sirro's standing in the game is such that most players think of him with a tremendous amount of respect. And that isn't derived from him simply being a funny bloke or a guy who plays football well - it comes from his being seen as a good man with a good heart."


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Jimmy jack,great fullback...tb

*Garry Jack*




Garry Jack held the record for most first grade games for the Balmain Tigers until 1998. Between 1982 and 1995 Garry Jack wore the black and gold in first grade on 242 occasions scoring 228 points, including 58 tries. During his time at Balmain, Garry Jack also represented his state and country in the fullback position. Garry Jack played 17 games for NSW and 20 tests for Australia in an outstanding representative career that spanned 1983-1989. He also became the first Australian fullback to score a hat-trick of tries in a match.
Jack left the club in the twilight of his career to take up a position in England with the Sheffield Eagles. However, "Jimmy" returned in 1995 to find his Balmain Tigers struggling in a 20 team competition under the name, "Sydney Tigers". Jimmy decided to help out his old team-mate Wayne Pearce who was now head coach, and pulled on the boots for one last fling in Australia. His return was a success but Jimmy was now ready to retire and begin a new life in the sports store business. 
As a fullback, there were very few as reliable as Garry Jack. His cover defence and front on tackling were trademarks of his game, but he was also a fine taker of the bomb and an elusive kick returner. Jimmy always wore his heart on his sleeve and gave everything for the jersey on his back and this made him a favourite son at Leichhardt.
Garry Jack was brought to the club by another product of Wollongong, Keith Barnes. Jack came to a club in 1982 that was destined for success, with youngsters like Wayne Pearce, Steve Roach and Ben Elias all ready to progress to first grade. In 1983, Jack was selected in the NSW State of Origin side, but had to wait until 1984 for his test debut. He would later tour France, New Zealand and Great Britain as well as playing tests on home soil. 
During the mid 1980’s, Garry Jack was considered the best fullback in the world. In 1987 he was named the "World’s Best International Player" and was awarded the "Golden Boot trophy.
In 1989 Garry Jack’s representative career ended as he decided to devote more time to his family. In that same year, he was involved in the remarkable Tigers team that made the Grand Final only to lose to the Raiders after a long series of sudden death matches.
In 1989, the site of Garry Jack sobbing on the turf of the Sydney Football Stadium whilst being comforted by Warren Ryan lingers in the minds of all who witnessed the greatest Grand Final of them all. In devastating circumstances, the Tigers came so close but were denied the title in extra time by the Canberra Raiders. 
In 1998 two sides of Origin legends were chosen for their contributions to State of Origin and along with 3 of his Tiger team-mates Garry Jack was named at fullback of the NSW Legends side. 
There are many funny stories about Garry Jack who was not just a fine player, but a unique individual that was liked by most. Jimmy may have briefly started his career as a Magpie but as was the case with most of the Tigers’ team of the 1980’s he remained loyal to Balmain throughout his career. 
In 1992 Garry Jack retired alongside Steve Roach and David Brooks after playing a record 229 first grade games. Benny Elias would later break that record, but Jimmy returned in 1995 to take it back (with 244 games) before it was again broken by his team-mate of many years in 1998 when Paul Sironen declared his innings closed at 246 games.


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

Geez TB you can put all these soft c-ck tigers on show, but did any win a comp.Anyway shouldn't you be watching your game or is SBW steamrolling them


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Golden boots,one of a number of australian fullbacks that came from the tigers,jack,brasher,allan mcmahon(played on the wing)...tb

*Keith "Golden Boots" Barnes*






*1955-1968 **BALMAIN TIGER PLAY*

*200 Games 11 Tries *

*744 Goals, 1 Field Goal *

*1,523 Points*

*AUSTRALIAN RECORD *

*14 Tests(Captain on 12 occasions) *

*54 Goals 108 Points *​In 1948 a twelve year old named Keith Barnes migrated to Australia from Wales with his family to live in Wollongong. Barnes had played rugby union both in Wales and Australia before commencing a junior career in rugby league at five-eighth. Slowly Barnes began to gain attention as a goal kicker and emerging fullback.
After playing for Country 2nd's, Latchem Robinson brought Barnes to Balmain where he the fans nicknamed him "Golden Boots" for his accurate goal kicking. In his first year at Balmain in 1955 he scored 123 points, and then bettered this mark the following season. He would lead the Tigers into the 1956 Grand Final by kicking 17 goals in the 2 matches preceding the Grand Final, but unfortunately his 3 goals in the Grand Final were not enough to lift the Tigers to victory against the dominant St George Dragons who won the match 18-12.
In 1957 Barnes would fulfil his dream of playing for his adopted country Australia in the World Cup. In 1959 he was selected as captain of the Australian side that played New Zealand before leading his side on the Kangaroo Tour.
In 1964 and 1966 Barnes led his Tigers to the Grand Final but again the Dragons were too strong. In his last Test, Barnes kicked 3 goals in Australia's 6-4 victory. His final kick for Australia was a pressure kick that won Australia the 2nd Test.
Injury ruled Barnes out of the 3rd Test which Australia won, but he had played his part in the Series victory.
In 1968 Barnes who was coach of the Tigers was forced to come out of retirement and complete the 1968 season due to injuries to his team. His final match as a Tiger was his 200th, which stood for many years as a club record. As a player Barnes was much more than just a great goalkicker, he was a stout defender who would provide a formidable last line of defence and an inspirational leader who led not only his beloved Tigers, but his adopted country.
After his playing career ended at Balmain, Barnes continued his long association with the Tigers in administration, football management and eventually his position on the Board, retiring in 2001. Keith Barnes has been a major part of the Balmain Tigers since 1955 and over the years as an administrator, Barnes instilled a sense of loyalty in the players at the club that was the catalyst for building a side that would display the Tiger spirit of old during the 1980's. You need only have watched and listen to Keith Barnes when he spoke at the after match presentations to understand the Tiger spirit and loyalty that comes from within.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> Geez TB you can put all these soft c-ck tigers on show, but did any win a comp.Anyway shouldn't you be watching your game or is SBW steamrolling them




Dont let it get to you 29 years is a long time but i waited 32 years for a premiers shirt,bet you would love a few of those tigers legends...love it.!

I would like to tell you the score but its on telly at 4.00pm sydney dont forget to tune in,watch our whiz kid 5/8 tim moltzen...top young player from our juniors...tb


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

The legend continues....sid williams in the corner.

craig fitzgibbon's father allan played in the centres for the tigers...tb


*Flashback to Balmain's 1969 11-2 grand final victory against South Sydney.*
*Compiled by Matthew O'Neill. of rleague.com Back to League Flashbacks*

*1969 Grand Final - Balmain 11 v South Sydney 2, SCG, September 20.* The 1969 Grand Final win by Balmain against South Sydney is one of the most famous premiership wins ever seen and certainly magic League moment. The game was considered one of the great grand finals and the biggest upset grand final victory which was played in front of 58,825 at the SCG on September 20, 1969.

When Balmain supporters took odds, of 7-2 with 7.5 points start about the Tigers upsetting South Sydney in the 1969 grand final, it. was regarded as sucker money for the bookies.

After all, Souths, under the coaching of Clive Churchill, looked unstoppable in their bid to capture their third successive premiership with a team of awesome potential.

There was forward power from the likes of Bob McCarthy, John Sattler, Ron Coote and John O'Neill and attacking zip from Dennis Pittard and Mike Cleary, who represented Australia as a sprinter and as a Wallaby Rugby player, before winning international League honours.




Big Lurch O'Neill being tackled by Keith Outten in the 69 GF. Garry Leo in background


Souths also had a superboot in Erie Simms. So how on earth could Balmain's battlers hope to match such a juggernaut, particularly as their star forward Arthur Beetson was under suspension.

Balmain were a team of no names compared to South Sydney. Balmain were coached by Leo Nosworthy, who was in his first season as the Tigers coach. Balmain either had young inexperienced players or players heading towards the end of their career.

To top it all off why Souths were over whelming favourites was that Balmain's favourite son and "Golden Boots" Keith Barnes retired at the end of the previous season.

The Top four for 1969 were South Sydney, Balmain, St George and Manly. Manly beat St George 19-10 in the Minor Semi Final seeing St George knocked out in John Raper's final game for the Red and Whites. South Sydney pipped out Balmain 14-13 in the Major Semi Final to go straight into the Grand Final. The Preliminary Final was between Balmain and Manly to see who meets South Sydney in the Grand Final. Balmain won the game 15-14 despite scoring only one try to Manly's two which of course sets up the now famous and most recent premiership success for the Balmain Tigers.

Balmain's victory was built on staunch defence which forced elementary mistakes from Souths and grinded their opponents to an unfashionable but one of the greatest premiership victories. Things did not go Souths way during the game but that was their own fault. Failing to kick the football on the final tackle allowing Balmain replacement hooker 20 year old Paul Boulton with only limited first grade experience to dominate in the scrums.

Terry Parker, in a supreme twist of irony went on to be general manager of South Sydney, admits frankly: "We had a ploy to win. Whenever thev looked dangerous, one of us would hit the deck. The idea was to stop them getting their momentum up, and it worked. We had a tremendous air of'enthusiasm that year, and the more people wrote us off, the happier we were. We just kept hoping Souths would be complacent."

Well, the tackling Tigers certainly didn't regard Souths as supermen in cardinal and myrtle jumpers. In fact, with the advantage of the breeze, Balmain led 6-0 at halftime after Kilicen, the South African who came to Balmain via England, booted two goals and Bolton potted a field goal. Hustling and bustling as they moved up quickly, the Tigers continually snul'fed out Souths although Cleary was nearly in for a try and McCarthy was twice recalled by referee Keith Page after receiving forward passes. Frustrated by Balmain's eager beavers before a crowd of 58,825, Souths began to make mistakes.

Youngsters like McTaggart, for whom the grand final victory was a springboard to World Cup selection, and Walsh, a snowy-haired youngster given his big chance when Beetson was suspended, kept knocking over the Souths big men.

From one such error 15 minutes into the second half, Bolton snapped up a dropped ball and made a brilliant dash to the blind side where he tossed the ball to Parker, a player with startling acceleration who scored 10 tries for the Tigers that year.

Terry Parker recalls: "Three guys came at me, but I managed to hold the ball up long enough to slip it to Sid Williams." Williams, who had come on as a replacement for Ruebner, juggled the ball momentarily and then dived over for a try that gave Balmain a lead of 9-0.

Souths hit back with a goal by Simms, but the longer play went, with the Balmain fibp-artists adding further frustration, the less likely they appeared to break the black and gold defensive blanket.

Balmain was so magnificantly able to exploit and waste much time by feigning injury in posession of the football, causing time to be delayed. The Daily Mirror's Peter Frilingos seemingly at times waging a lone campaign for the League to do something about this blot on the game, the rules were later changed so a team mate can take the ball from an injured colleague and play it five metres away. 

Frilingos, the Daily Mirror's chief Rugby League writer, said in a 1987 Big League magazine: "With a nothing to lose attitude, it was tackle, tackle, tackle as Balmain caused arguably the biggest upset ever made in a major League match. Forget all the flops when guys went down feigning injury. Balmain fully deserved to win. There was nothing illegal about what Balmain did. They simply were exploiting a loophole in the rules which existed until this year." 

So, although Souths' skipper John Sattler complained to Page on several occasions regarding the number of stoppages, there was nothing the referee could do. Balmain perfected the injury in the play the ball as well as Canterbury captain Steve Mortimer farewelling the the old in-goal catching the ball rule in the 1985 grand final against St George, ensuring Glen Burgess never forgot what a bomb was.

The 1969 premiership was Balmain's first premiership since 1947 and also proved to be their last premiership triumpj. Captain Peter Provan played his last of his 159 games in his nine seasons for Balmain that day. Unfortunately the victory came a year too late for Keith Barnes who played in the losing 1964 and 1966 grand finals and retired at the end of 1968. The win was all the more meritorious after Balmain lost key players Dennis Tutty, Laurie Moraschi and Peter Jones during disputes over money at the start of the season.


BALMAIN 11
Tries: S. Williams.
Goals: L. Killeen 2.
Field-Goals: D. Bolton 2.
Team: R. Smithies, G. Reubner, A. Fitzgibbon, T. Parker, L. Killeen, K. Outten, D. Bolton, P. Provan [c], J. Walsh, J. Spencer, B. McTaggart, P. Boulton, G. Leo. Res: S. Williams.

*Defeated *
*SOUTH SYDNEY 2.*
Goals: E. Simms.
Team: E. Simms, M. Cleary, R. Honan, K. Burke, B. James, D. Pittard, R. Grant, R. Coote, R. Moses, B. McCarthy, J. O'Neill, E. Walters, J. Sattler. Res: P. Sait.

Note: In 1969, Tries were worth 3 points, Goals 2 points and Field-Goals 2 points.

Certainly a magic moment and one I had great joy looking back up on. Most definately fairytale premiership success for the Balmain club as South Sydney were enjoying their last golden era when they won four out of five premierships between 1967-71.

Resources:
Information on Balmain's premiership success comes courtesy of "The History of NSWRL Finals" By Steve Hadden 1991 and "Big League Magazine, 1987".


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

kapow halatau!!!go the tigers....tb

my late mail: folau signs a 4 year deal with the broncos,tigers junior who moved to brisbane before he got picked up by the storm..

fulltimeenrith 26-souths 22( penrith after leading 22-6 at half time..)


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

Sorry TB you can't claim M oltzen he is a Terrigal (central coast) junior -good try though


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

TB reading the stats on ''gumboots'' beaten in the 56-64-66 grandfinals ,all by the mighty dragons .you could say the tigers were the original 'chokers'


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Hes from terrigal, he has been in the tigers juniors squad since 15....


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I have had the same angst with john morris,yuk please take him back he has the worst kicking game of any halfback in the NRL,when he takes the line on with the ball in 2 hands he goes real well but in between he reminds me of ken"i play in a dinner suit" wilson.




see above post...bulldogs 32..tigers 12,after we lead 12-10 at halftime

see you in rd 22 jj,i am a punter,used to be a very big punter,anytime you want to back your team st.jaws against the tigers let me know, i will give you better odds than the tab,i was hoping to take you on earlier but i just remembered we slapped your sissy forwards....ah love it

remember this jj.... look at browny & fat albert...priceless






 What a drag … embattled Dragons coach Nathan Brown's head drops during yesterday's limp 24-16 loss to Wests Tigers. It may roll soon.
Photo: _Craig Golding_

*Dragons play to weakness*

Jacquelin Magnay | March 17, 2008 

THE pressure is starting to show - and it's only round one. St George Illawarra coach Nathan Brown can feel his red club tie tightening around his neck. Yesterday, he admitted he had never been so disappointed in some of his players as they capitulated to Wests Tigers, not in all of his five years of coaching the team, nor in his lengthy playing career with the club. It was, he said, "disgraceful".
The problem, Brown said, was the Dragons were playing to the long-held view by opponents that they are a weak team with a couple of pretty players who will easily turn over the ball, either through dropped ball or penalties.
"As a whole performance, I have never been so disappointed in some people at the club since I have been coaching, even playing, to be honest," Brown said.
"It was not good enough."
Brown said all of the players and coaching staff discussed the issue throughout the off-season and thought they had turned things around.
The coach reckons the club has been stuck with the weak label ever since the merger in 1999 but, as the architect of the team's results since 2003, he said the claim was baseless.
Brown knows the buck stops with the coach, and said the players had to want to play for themselves, rather than try to protect his coaching career. But the players are conscious of the off-field talk.
"He does [deserve better], he is a good coach, we are all behind him, we have got to turn our performance around," noted forward Dean Young.
Brown wouldn't name the players who may cop his wrath this week with a stint on the sidelines, but he must be thinking of the poor ball-handling skills of fullback Josh Morris or halfback Jamie Soward, who couldn't even find the sideline when awarded a penalty. The poor timing of Chase Stanley, over-running the dummy-half Rangi Chase in a set play, summed up the team's woes: the Dragons are disjointed and unstructured in attack, and flat-footed in defence. At times, they seem clueless. Brown could only squirm in his seat, occasionally burying his head in his hands at yet another error.
By the second half, the team had reverted to the most basic game plan of running the ball from the ruck and kicking on the sixth tackle. Brighton Seagulls players learn this as under nine-year-olds, but they don't have the most skilful players of the ilk of Gasnier or Cooper hanging out wide barely able to get their hands on the ball. The worry for Brown is not that his team lost the two premiership points, but that there was no evidence it knows how to win.
"We've got to learn to play good, hard, tough football," Brown said, stating the blatantly obvious.
But the time is quickly running out. St George Illawarra chief executive Peter Doust has been instructed by the board to conduct a review of the long-term coaching plans of the club.
"I have been anxious and careful not to put a time on it," Doust said yesterday. "We are conducting a special and complete review of the future direction of the coaching. The board is very interested to look at the options of how best we can go forward in the coaching directions long-term."
The former St George and Cronulla Sutherland player Perry Haddock has recently come on board as an attack coach, and he, too, was shaking his head in despair in the dressing room.
Captain Mark Gasnier said the on-field play "was the complete opposite to what we trained to do … we spoke about how we wanted to play and we didn't".
It may be a long season for Dragons fans, but perhaps a short one for Brown.


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Hey jj cop this one!!......i will work my way back ok,the semi too...tb

*Tigers torment woeful Dragons *
Written by: Matt Starkey 
May 13th 2007 05:46 PM 

LINK TO MATCH PICS - CLICK HERE 

*Match summary*
The Wests Tigers have won a sometimes dull game of footy out at Telstra Stadium, defeating a lethargic Dragons outfit by 27-8 in front of a modest 13,625 people.
The game began with both sides attempting to throw the ball around and looking for opportunities to score early on. More often than not the ball missed the mark though, and what could have been an open and entertaining contest slowly turned into a rather dour one.
The Dragons were first to score through the boot of Mat Head in the 12th minute. A few opportunities passed by before Robbie Farah started getting out of dummy-half more. He found Ben Galea in support in the 25th minute and who ripped up the middle and off-loaded to Liam Fulton to score the first try.
Things were looking a little dire for the Dragons towards the end of the first half, with Wests pressuring their line only for Fulton to be stripped of the ball by Chase Stanley, who sped 60m to score under the posts in the 34th minute.
A miss from Hodgson with a late penalty goal in the first half gave the Dragons an 8-6 lead at the break, one which they possibly didn’t deserve.
It was two different teams that came out in the second half with the Dragons looking to score from the get-go and capitalise on their lead. And they almost did, with Jason Ryles popping a great ball to Ben Hornby who took off downfield and found Head in support. But Head made a meal of the grounding under the sticks and an 8-point lead went begging.
There was some suggestion of a bad call from the video referee, but I guess you make your own luck in this game. It was undoubtedly the turning point of the match as the Tigers hit back almost straight away with a length of the field movement resulting in Fulton scoring his second for the day. Again Farah was the instigator with a good ball from John Morris, who seems to be settling into halfback nicely, sealing the try.
From there the Dragons never looked like scoring, but the Tigers began to gather more fluency in attack and starch in defence.
Galea scored a strong try in the 67th minute after receiving the ball from Hodgson close to the line with plenty of work to do. Young gun Chris Lawrence then helped himself to the try of the match, running powerfully through the Dragons defence only 10m out from his line and showing a clean pair of heals to run the length, making it 20-8 with Hodgson having a mixed day with the boot.
Morris came into his own with a few minutes remaining, lobbing over a field goal to ensure the two points in the 75th minute, before getting involved in the final try of the match for winger Daniel Fitzhenry, who took a good ball from Dean Collis to score in the corner.
The final score blew out to a 19-point difference proving that the Tigers can score plenty of points without star playmaker Benji Marshall, but his goal-kicking is being missed a little. The win is a good one for the Tigers, who take on the Warriors in Auckland next week, which is always a tough game.
Their form will also be helping Farah’s push to be named at hooker for NSW. He’s been in devastating form this season and it will be a real coin-toss between him and Danny Buderus.
As for the Dragons, well what can you say? They’ve won 2 games from 8 starts, they’re sitting in second last place on differentials to the Roosters and there doesn’t appear to be much light at the end of the tunnel. Plenty of people are speculating on the future of coach Nathan Brown, who’s tenure at the club must be becoming fragile at the very least.
They take on the Titans next Friday night in Wollongong and a loss there would really make things hard.
*Match Scores:*
Round 9 - Full Time :: May 13th, 2007 03:00 PM
Venue: Telstra Stadium
Crowd: 13,625
Referee: Ben Cummins

*Wests Tigers 27*
Tries: Liam Fulton (2), Ben Galea, Chris Lawrence, Daniel Fitzhenry
Field Goals: John Morris (1/1)
Goals: Brett Hodgson (3/6)
*St George Illawarra Dragons 8*
Tries: Chase Stanley
Goals: Mathew Head (2/2)

Halftime: Dragons 8-6 

*LeagueUnlimited.com Player of the Match*
3 Points: Robbie Farah (Tigers)
2 Points: Taniela Tuiaki (Tigers)
1 Point: Liam Fulton (Tigers)
*Live Commentary*
Cool and cloudy day here at Telstra Stadium. The Tigers are looking to back up last week's strong game against the Storm, as are the Dragons who had their second win of the season against the Panthers.
There's a few changes - 
Tigers: Dean Collis comes into the side in jersey no 19 with Chris Lawrence going back to the bench. Jason Moodie and Blake Ayshford drop from the bench.
Dragons: Jason Nightingale replaces the injured Brett Morris on the wing. Simon Woolford also makes a comeback at hooker, replacing Ben Ellis. Beau Scott replaces Dan Hunt in the starting side. Rangi Chase and Corey Payne have been excluded from the bench, with the dropped Wes Naiqama to come off the bench in jersey no 20.
1 min: The Tigers get us underway in the first half.
7 min: No score yet, but both sides are willing to throw the ball around in the early stages.
12 min: PENALTY GOAL St George Illawarra Dragons
The Dragons take an early lead with a penalty goal by Mat Head. The game has been a little scrappy early on with both teams making mistakes despite their attempts to open the game up.
St George Illawarra Dragons 2-0
18 min: Neither side really taking the game by the scruff of the neck at this stage. Hornby and Creagh have been the best for the Dragons with Heighington and Tuiaki going well for Wests.
22 min: Plenty of mistakes in the game so far from both sides. Things starting to improve marginally as we approach the back end of the first half.
25 min: TRY Wests Tigers
The Tigers are in through Liam Fulton. Robbie Farah gets out of dummy half well and finds Ben Galea who storms into a gap before linking up with Fulton. He scores under the sticks and Hodgson makes short work of the conversion. The Tigers take the lead. Conversion attempt by Brett Hodgson successful.
Wests Tigers 6-2
32 min: The Tigers starting to get the better of the Dragons here, pressuring the line a lot and making good yards through dummy half via Farah.
36 min: Checking a try to the Dragons here...
36 min: TRY St George Illawarra Dragons
Freakish try here with Stanley stripping the ball from Fulton and streaking away to level the scores up. Big turnaround here and Head adds the extras to take the lead as we approach halftime. Conversion attempt by Mathew Head successful.
St George Illawarra Dragons 8-6
40 min: ATTEMPTED PENALTY GOAL Wests Tigers
The Tigers get a penalty after Fitzhenry is taken out of the play when following through on a chip kick. Hodgson misses a difficult penalty shot on the bell, leaving the Dragons in the lead.
St George Illawarra Dragons 8-6
40 min: Fairly average first half but the Tigers must be pretty dark on themselves. They've had better opportunities and have dominated in patches, but are behind on the scoreboard.
The Dragons really got out of jail with the try to Stanley, but otherwise they haven't really looked like breaking the line.
Tuiaki, Heighington, Galea and Farah have been good for the Tigers. Hornby has been the Dragons best at this stage. The game is there for the taking, it just needs someone to stand up from either side and win it for their club.
41 min: The Dragons restart us in the second half.
43 min: Video referee checking another try to the Dragons...
43 min: No try to Head as he fails to ground a ball correctly. Geez, that might come back to haunt them.
44 min: TRY Wests Tigers
Massive turn-around here as the Tigers go the length of the field to score. Fulton scores after a great break by Farah with good assistance from Morris who gave the last pass. Hodgson misses again, and the Tigers now hold a slim lead when they could have been down by 8. Conversion attempt by Brett Hodgson unsuccessful.
Wests Tigers 10-8
53 min: A few mistakes starting to creep back into the game. Both sides are showing more interest to attack with the footy, but with little effect.
56 min: This game is grinding out with very little highlights so far. Hornby is still the best for the Dragons while Tuiaki and Farah are going well for the Tigers. The closeness of the scoreline is the only thing keeping people interested at this stage.
67 min: TRY Wests Tigers
Galea scores for the Tigers with a nice individual effort. He took a good pass from Hodgson but had plenty of work to do, swivelling and stepping through a few Dragons to score. Hodgson pushes them ahead by 8 and the Tigers appear to have good grip on the game now. Conversion attempt by Brett Hodgson successful.
Wests Tigers 16-8
73 min: TRY Wests Tigers
Another solo effort, this time with young gun Chris Lawrence. He goes straight through the Dragons defence and goes 90m to score. Naiqama let him through and the cover couldn't foot it with him. Hodgson misses from wide out. Conversion attempt by Brett Hodgson unsuccessful.
Wests Tigers 20-8
74 min: The Dragons fail to kick it ten, giving the Tigers another scoring opportunity.
75 min: FIELD GOAL Wests Tigers
Morris snaps a field goal as the Tigers look to wind down late in the game.
Wests Tigers 21-8
75 min: Crowd 13,625.
77 min: TRY Wests Tigers
A nice way to end things here for Wests, with Fitzhenry going in out wide. They create an overlap with a run-around and Collis engineers a try for his winger. Hodgson makes this one and the scoreline looks a little embarrassing now. Conversion attempt by Brett Hodgson successful.
Wests Tigers 27-8
80 min: Time's up here with the Tigers taking the spoils. They probably didn't play their best footy but it was enough to beat the Dragons, who looked very disorganised


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

JJ give your sissys a start & a beating here,proving the semi was no fluke..tb

Premiers start the season where they left off
Fri March 10, 2006
2005 Premiers Wests Tigers have started the season where they finished last year with an impressive 24-15 victory against perennial under-achievers and premiership favourites St George Illawarra in front of over 27,000 at Telstra Stadium.

The Wests Tigers have been written off in many circles following Scott Prince's sensational departure to the Gold Coast for next year where he stood down from the captaincy plus the hangover from winning last year. The Bulldogs last year defeated the Dragons impressively in their premiership defence but the season fell away during the second half. Wests Tigers will hopefully have a better run with injuries and they played the same style of football that got them over the line last year.

It wasn't all good news for the premiers with lock Liam Fulton coming off after only a few minutes with a very serious shoulder injury, which will keep him out for a large chunk of the season.

The match was highlighted by the performances of Wests Tigers centre Paul Whatuira and Dragons centre Mark Gasnier as they both scored three tries. Gasnier confirmed his status as the No.1 centre in the game and his price tag has gone through the roof with the ARU set to offer him a deal out of this world with Wendell Sailor's stardom starting to fade out. Whatuira continues to be the most under-rated yet one of the most highly effective centre's in the game and he's won premierships with both Penrith and Wests Tigers.

St George Illawarra led 10-8 at halftime in a first half with the margin indicating the closeness between the two sides. Jason Ryles was sent to the sin bin one minute remaining before the break due to an incident involving Bryce Gibbs.

The Dragons skipped out to a 14-8 lead into the second half but the Tigers leveled up the scores.

Trent Barrett landed a drop goal in the 74th minute but two late tries to the home side saw them emerge victors in a high standard game of football.

It was a good first up victory as captain for Brett Hodgson as he begins a new era as leader of the Wests Tigers


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Ok jj here it is....tb,....love it..last one mate..ok

Print Email Add to My Stories
*Tigers topple Dragons to reach grand final*

Posted Sat Sep 24, 2005 10:34pm AEST 
The Wests Tigers booked a spot in next weekend's National Rugby League grand final with a 20-12 victory over the St George Illawarra Dragons at the Sydney Football Stadium on Saturday night. 
The Tigers, a merged entity formed between Wests and Balmain five seasons ago, will face the winner of Sunday's other preliminary final between Parramatta and North Queensland in next weekend's season decider.
Wests, who have captivated league fans this season with their bold attacking play, bolted to a 10-0 lead after 22 minutes against the misfiring Dragons and held their ground in a gripping second half. 
Tigers coach Tim Sheens is now gunning for his fourth premiership having coached the Canberra Raiders to titles in 1989, 1990 and 1994. 
Wests captain Mark O'Neill, playing in his first finals series, said he was confident the Tigers still had improvement in them.
"I think we're on the tip of the iceberg at the moment in terms of the young blokes and their ability and how far they're going to go in the game, so it's just a pleasure to be part of the squad," he said.
"All the guys are mature enough to realise it's one game at a time. I know it's an old cliche but if we had of lost today well the last two weeks would of proved useless.
"I think we're building. I think each week we're finding a little bit in different areas and it worked well for us tonight, and if we just keep coming up with that improvement in the areas that may have let us down tonight then we'll be hard to beat next week.
O'Neill added he was looking forward to the week ahead.
"It's going to be unbelievable and it'll be a thoroughly enjoyable week. It'll be the best week of my football life."

*Early lead*


The Dragons, who were expected to end the Tigers' season, paid the price for poor handling and passing and had to work overtime in the first half as Wests enjoyed better possession. 
The Tigers jumped out to a 10-0 lead after tries to Benji Marshall (4th minute) and Dene Halatau (22nd minute), before the Dragons hit back with a four-pointer to winger Wes Naiqama in the 27th minute
But just as the Dragons seemingly breathed life into game, the Tigers responded with a try to Chris Heighington (35th minute), which was duly converted by full-back Brett Hodgson.
Dragons skipper Trent Barrett scored under the crossbar 13 minutes after the interval to reduce Wests' lead to 16-12, but that was as close as St George Illawarra got.
The Tigers stretched their lead to eight points with Halatau's second try in the 57th minute after the ball whizzed between four sets of hands. 
The Dragons hurled everything at the Tigers in the last 20 minutes but the Tigers staunchly held their ground. 
The last time Wests reached the grand final was in 1963 when they lost 8-3 to St George, while the other merger partner Balmain last played in a grand final in 1989. 
It was a sickening blow for St George Illawarra, who had forged to title favouritism and fielded an international-studded team, but they appeared disjointed from their fortnight break after winning their qualifying final against Cronulla.


----------



## justjohn (30 March 2008)

tb start going back a bit more when it was a regular thing the dragons to score 40-50 against the tigers/magpies/balmain/west whoever you were back then.N o bets mate I'll just sit back and watch J ulia collect with that bet about those filthy smokers:


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> tb start going back a bit more when it was a regular thing the dragons to score 40-50 against the tigers/magpies/balmain/west whoever you were back then.N o bets mate I'll just sit back and watch J ulia collect with that bet about those filthy smokers:




Show some balls lay your money on the line if your so confident??? 
never let fear stop you,bit like your footy team,always half arsed..
have a go dont be a gunna all your life....


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Here jj i'll give you a look ok,but dont photoshop it with the bunch of losers you go for ok...tb


----------



## tigerboi (30 March 2008)

Remember this clown in the '99 GF hogged it for the glory instead of passing it???

go here you wont see it mentioned..

http://www.showroom.com.au/dragons/mundine.htm


----------



## Duckman#72 (30 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Jimmy jack,great fullback...tb
> 
> *Garry Jack*
> 
> ...





Hey tb

Word is that Jack's son has even better skills than the old man........so now he's playing for the Swannie's. He played a good game against the Saints last week to. I find it amusing when the commentators keep mentioning that players have come from rugby or league backgrounds - it's as if they are saying "Don't expect this player to be able to kick, mark or handpass well....but he's tough". Same with those from basketball backgrounds........"This bloke can't kick, but hell - he's tall". Anyway, young Jack has got some great skills, he looks a good prospect. 

I saw an interview with Gazza the other day - sounds like another AFL convert. He said his son will enjoy playing in front of a crowd. Ha ha  

Duckman


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

Dont know about that one, jimmy jack was a rock solid fullback in an era of top no.1's,as for afl the only chance to prove he is anywere near his old mans skill is by going to ireland & playing with a soccer ball!!!

Absolute sheilas game originally designed for cricketers to keep fit in the winter...hey ump he pushed me in the back..ok here is a free kick,oh if you dont kick it straight you can have a point...what a bunch of girls,playing forcings back every weekend.

In afl it is possible for a player to go a whole game without getting the ball.any how the afl on the afl thread..

The only afl player with a big heart was paul kelly,from nsw(?wagga) him & the dipper the only 2 afl that would have had a real dig in league...

The rest are a bunch of girls,sorry jacko the lunatic he would have been a real crazy 2nd rower,& capper would have been ian roberts bum chum.tb


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

manly 28 warriors 6(30 mins to go)  just the 5/8 tips for me this week,i always look to get

at least 6/8 each week,i picked 2 upsets of the roosters v storm & canberra v st george...but my team let me down,& manly have got their 1st win.

Early still,but its good to start well,ive tipped 15/24 in the first 3 rounds.

next weeks games are:2 friday night  blockbusters,cant wait...

melbourne v brisbane
roosters v bulldogs
st george v cronulla
gold coast v canberra
cowboys v parramatta
warriors v newcastle
manly v souths
wests tigers v penrith(monday night.i might go..)

manly 38 warriors 6(laying down,manly did move lyon back to the centres)

cowboys season look to be on the line this early,however they may get their act together,i like manly,tigers as certain winners,thursday i will do my tips,the friday night games look hard to pick,with melb. staring down a 1/4 start to the season...tb

manly 44 warriors 6..


----------



## justjohn (31 March 2008)

TB the only way the tigers are certain winners is that the NRL bring the BYE back :and if they play like they did yesterday I'd back the bye


----------



## The Ferret (31 March 2008)

The Mighty Eagles... we're back baby!


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 March 2008)

Thanks tb, 5 from 8 is a respectable score.


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

justjohn said:


> TB the only way the tigers are certain winners is that the NRL bring the BYE back :and if they play like they did yesterday I'd back the bye




I offered you to back the dogs but being a st jaws(more biting again,learnt from rod reddy..) you got no balls,me i put my money where my mouth is,i backed the tigers all year all the way from 125/1 several times,66/1,50/1,33/1,20/1 & a stack of 8/1 after we slapped your sissys at jubilee,remember thats a stack of 125/1 baggers,they still werent favourites til we put your cry baby barrett on his knees...

Here jj one more time just for you...remember this...lol..lol...tb

pack of the biggest losers in the history of the game,deadset imposters getting huge cash for reputations,they mean nothing on the field asthe tigers showed your bunch of overpaid sissys,tigers too good simple as that
as i said anytime you got the ticker to back your side v the tigers just jump on this thread,i will take any bet any amount you are game enough,
dragons & ryles bunch of girls...

look at the losers,trying to make it a 6th grand final loss in a row...
my team of real champions giving it to your team of 'names'

                        priceless!!!!

NEWS
*DRAGONS DENIED PREMIERSHIP DREAM*24 September 2005 




The St George Illawarra Dragons premiership dream for 2005 is over, after going down 20-12 to the Wests Tigers in the first Preliminary Final at Aussie Stadium tonight.
Despite not leading at any stage of the contest, the Dragons had ample opportunities to overtake their rivals in the second half but unfortunately weren't able to execute at the right times.
Credit must be given to the red and whites defence who expended a lot of juice in the first half. With close to 70 % of the ball, all the field position and ‘good' enough to not concede one penalty, the Tigers only went into the sheds ten in front. 
Against a side that in the previous weeks put 50 on the Cowboys and over 30 on the Broncos, the Dragons hung tough and almost pulled the game out of the fire.
Coach Nathan Brown, while disappointed, spoke highly of his sides grit and tenacity and their ability to stay in a contest till the very end.
"I really couldn't complain about the effort tonight", said a crushed Brown.
"The Tigers have been the form side of the finals who have had some big wins lately, but our blokes really dug in, but they (Wests) were just too good on the night."
Not helping the Dragons cause was the loss of custodian Clint Greenshields early in the second half.
The diminutive number 1 left the field clutching at ribs after copping a knock. The injury forced a reshuffle, with Ben Hornby forced to move out of the halves and back to his old position.
"It showed how important Heady (Matt Head) is to us", said Brown.
The loss looked to have instantly sunk into Trent Barrett who resembled a hollow figure in the sheds.
"We had our chances, but it wasn't to be", said the despondent captain.
"It's just an empty feeling, I can't describe it, it's a pretty lonely feeling."
Barrett's leadership was inspirational, as to was Luke Bailey's go forward. Lance Thompson was once again a brick wall in defence and Dean Young pushed his claims for a Tri-Nations berth with a gutsy display.
The Dragons were under the pump after only four minutes when Benji Marshall opened his sides account. After a Dragons mistake only 25 metres out from their own line, Marshall sliced through out wide thanks to a planned scrum move. Brett Hodgson's conversion attempt failed.
The Tigers ambush continued for the next 15 minutes. Taking a leaf out of the Sharks book, Wests big men were doing their best to out bustle their more heralded opponents. The tactic was paying dividends with the Dragons making several uncharacteristic errors with the ball. In fact, the red and whites completions were more resembling Australia's unemployment rate.
On the 20 minute mark, St George Illawarra almost drew level after a skewed Ben Hornby kick bounced into the arms of a free running Ben Creagh, but referee Tim Mander called the second rower offside.
Just minutes later, the Tigers extended their lead to ten.
After getting a roll on through the earlier tackles, the black and golds found themselves only 20 metres out from the Dragons line. With players stacked left and right, Dene Halatau scooted straight down the middle from acting half and crashed over under the sticks. Hodgson made no mistakes from in front making the score 10 -0.
With the Tigers looking extremely dangerous, the Dragons had to stem the flow and it was Barrett who provided the impetus in attack.
With around 13 minutes left till the break, Barrett showed the courage of his convictions and spun the ball wide on his own 30 metre line. The cut out ball found Matt Cooper who after beating his man on the outside, set sail downfield. The centre - three quarter then drew in the last line of defence and linked up with Wes Naiqama who sprinted the final 40 metres to score out wide. Michael Ennis converted from the eastern touchline, closing the margin back to four.
Unfortunately for the red and whites, the mistakes soon returned, handing the Tigers more valuable field position. With only five minutes to the break, they were made to pay.
Reaching for the tent pegs, Wests had all but set up camp in the Dragons red zone. Despite St George Illawarra's steely defence, the flashy Tigers attack culminated in a great try to Chris Heighington. 
"They'd be the best side in the comp at shifting the ball from side to side with skill and speed", said Brown.
Hodgson converted to put his side up 16 - 6, a lead they would take into half time.
The second half started with more fire and brimstone. After receiving no ball or field position in the opening stanza, the Dragons knew the flow would have to swing. Despite their attack becoming a little disjointed when Greenshields was escorted from the field, St George Illawarra dug in and got themselves back into it.
After finally receiving a couple of much needed penalties, Barrett took the initiative and scored a great captains try. Attacking close to the line, Barrett steamed onto a clever second man pass from dummy half and dived over under the sticks almost untouched. The try brought a humungous roar from the fans at the northern end who witnessed the brilliance up close.
At 16-12 and with still over a quarter of the game to go, a grandstand finish was on the cards.
But only four minutes later, the Dragons found themselves back under the pump when Halatau crossed for his second.
In a carbon copy effort to Heighinton's first half try, more dazzling quick hands from the Tigers found Halatau in space. The in form utility needed no invitation to find the line and before the Dragons knew it they were down 20 -12 and staring elimination in the face.
From that point on, the Dragons had countless opportunities to peg back the deficit, but continually came undone with a spilt ball or final pass not finding the right man.
Their best chance came with 15 minutes to go when Cooper was all but over out wide but couldn't handle the pass.
The final few minutes seemed like hours to many of the Dragons fans who were coming to terms with theirs sides untimely exit.
While devastated with the loss, Brown sounded a warning for season 2006.
"Tonight was a real heartbreaker, but we'll be pumped to comeback bigger and even better next year."
WESTS TIGERS 20 ( D Halatau 2, B Marshall, C Heighington tries; B Hodgson 2 goals) d. ST GEORGE ILLAWARRA DRAGONS 12 ( W Naiqama , T Barrett tries; M Ennis 2 goals)
At Aussie Stadium . Crowd 41 260 . Referee Tim Mander


kapow halatau!

also benji 15/1 1st try scorer.....................love it


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Thanks tb, 5 from 8 is a respectable score.




yeah thanks mate,my team let me down as i said,also cronulla who would have given me 6,the way the form is even this early,5 is not bad,i tend to get the first 4 which i did this week then the last 4 is a toss of the coin,look at next weeks games,atm there is only 2 standouts,tigers & manly,i noticed lyon got shifted back to the centres as i said he is not a 5/8,menzies does a good job..see you next week...tb


----------



## tigerboi (31 March 2008)

Brown slams disappointing Dragons
Mon March 17, 2008
St George Illawarra has slammed his players performance following their 24-16 loss to the Wests Tigers yesterday and admitted it was the most disappointed he has been in his time at the Club.

Brown during his 171 playing career at the Dragons was involved in three Grand Finals where they all lost in heart breaking circumstances in 1993, 1996 and 1999.

As a coach Brown was involved in a controversial face slapping incident with Trent Barrett in 2003 and in 2005 had his best opportunity to guide his side to a Premiership taken away in 80 minutes by the Wests Tigers of all sides. The Dragons were in the final four in 2006 only to go down to Melbourne in a game that was there for the taking if they were on their game.

However, despite the previous disappointments as a player or coach, Brown rates yesterday as the worst he has felt.

Brown said, _"In all my time as both a coach and a player that is possibly the most disappointed I have been.

"After the pre-season we had and to come out and play like that doesn't sit well.

"I had some guys out there today that I just don't think tried or thought about how they played and we made a number of mistakes which gave them opportunities.

"Teams have this perception with us that if they stick with us then eventually we will give them something and it is the main thing that I'm going to have to change."_

Brown has been under consistent fire from Dragons supporters right from the moment he took on the coaching job. Brown was coach of the Dragons Jersey Flegg side in 2002 that went through undefeated only to lose the Grand Final against the Roosters. Brown was promoted to the top grade side replacing Andrew Farrar who was sacked after two and a half years in the top job.

In a change of coaching landscapes in recent seasons only Wayne Bennett and Steve Folkes have been at their clubs longer than Brown with Bennett already confirming that he'll be leaving Brisbane and Saturday's second half collapse has ensured that Folkes won't be at the Bulldogs next year. Current Wests Tigers mentor Tim Sheens took on the Tigers job for the 2003 season and North Queensland coach Graham Murray was appointed coach during the 2003 season. Sheens will be at Wests next year whereas Murray is on his way.

Brown has the big advantage in that he has the unbackable support of chief executive Peter Doust and whilst Doust has the majority control at the Dragons Brown's position is safe as their friendship is very close. But the unrelenting pressure Brown has been under will be getting to him and factions within the Dragons are looking at alternatives for next year.

The Dragons yesterday played without structure and direction, which Brown has to work out how he is delivering his message to the players and what is happening on the training paddock that isn't making the field of play. Brown needs to stamp his authority and make tough decisions or do the honourable thing and walk with dignity.

St George Illawarra hosts the inform Gold Coast Titans in Round 2 action where they'll be looking for a big performance on home soil to bounce back from last week


----------



## tigerboi (2 April 2008)

Hey jj your losers finally might win a comp,but this year im going to back them for the spoon with penrith...tb




tigerboi said:


> Wayne bennett to coach the saints next year.




*Bennett to coach Dragons from 2009*

AAP

St George Illawarra have confirmed the appointment of Wayne Bennett as coach of the NRL club for next year.
The six-time premiership-winning coach, who earlier this year announced he would be leaving the Broncos after 21 years at the helm, has signed a three-year deal with the Dragons.
He will replace embattled coach Nathan Brown.
"It is a great honour for me to be appointed as the head coach of the St George Illawarra Dragons, they are one of the great clubs and brands of the NRL with a rich history and tradition," Bennett said on the Dragons website.
"Yesterday I met with the board of the Dragons, we had a very meaningful discussion about a number of issues in relation to the club and the direction for 2009 and beyond.
"I advised the Broncos this morning of my decision, I won't be making any appointments at the Dragons until later in the year and I won't be making any further comment until the completion of the 2008 season for both the Broncos and the Dragons."
The club said it made the decision on Monday after completing a "comprehensive review process" that began at the end of last season and involved a number of coaches, including Brown.
"Whilst respectful of the contributions and achievements of Nathan as head coach for the past six years, the board decided that it would be time for a change at the end of this season," Dragons chief executive Peter Doust said.
"While a number of coaches including Nathan were considered through the course of the process, the board determined that Wayne Bennett was the best credentialed person for the position.
"Decisions like this are always difficult and Nathan has a history and popularity within our club."
It was speculated that Brown could still be retained at the club in some capacity on the coaching staff but Brown said he wanted to carry on as a coach.
"I would have loved to have had my contract extended here at the Dragons, but I understand and accept the decision," Brown said.
"Coaches with the experience and success of Wayne Bennett don't come around very often.
"As far as 2009 goes, I intend to continue coaching, I have always said that I want to be a career coach and at 34 I believe that I have many more years ahead of me.
"In saying that, I am not going to be worrying about it ... my commitment and focus is still 100 per cent on this season with the Dragons."


----------



## tigerboi (2 April 2008)

Here jj st jaws back to the rod redy days,when you lot are getting beat,bung on the biting...tb

*Saffy pleads not guilty to 'bite' claim*
*By Philip Henderson*
AAP

A lack of conclusive video evidence is expected to form part of Jarrod Saffy's defence at the NRL judiciary on Wednesday night after the St George Illawarra forward on Tuesday pleaded not guilty to biting Canberra halfback Todd Carney.
The Dragons will aim to raise enough doubt over Carney's claim he was bitten on the right forearm by Saffy while making a tackle in the 32nd minute of Saturday's match at Canberra Stadium in a bid to get the 23-year-old off his charge of contrary conduct.
"We have pleaded not guilty, we will take our case and Jarrod's case to the judiciary tomorrow night and we'll have a strong case," chief executive Peter Doust said.
Bulldogs forward Brad Morrin was banned for eight matches last year after pleading guilty to biting Parramatta's Timana Tahu.
But the previous two players to fight biting allegations - former Dragons prop Luke Bailey in 2002 and Parramatta forward Fuifui Moimoi in 2006 - were both exonerated by the judiciary.
The Eels threw up a host of scenarios as to why Melbourne prop Brett White believed he had been bitten by Moimoi in 2006 - including blaming Moimoi's arm guard - which along with a lack of video evidence led to him getting off the charge.
The Dragons will be hoping to raise similar doubt on Wednesday, with replays not clearly showing the incident.
Carney is expected to give evidence at the hearing - either via a statement or phone interview.
Since making the allegation to referee Gavin Badger, the Raiders star has remained steadfast in his claim of being bitten.
But he has also said he did not want to see the Dragon banned, despite the alleged incident leaving him with several tooth marks and a bruise on his right forearm.
Saffy will be the only player to front a hearing at NRL headquarters after Cronulla skipper Paul Gallen pleaded guilty to raking the face of Gold Coast forward Anthony Laffranchi.
Gallen was outed for three weeks with the early plea.
North Queensland five-eighth Travis Burns also received a one-match ban after pleading guilty to a dangerous throw.
Both Brisbane winger Reece Robinson (dangerous throw) and Melbourne veteran Matt Geyer (contrary conduct, unnecessary face contact) have avoided suspension after entering early pleas


----------



## The Mint Man (2 April 2008)

Hi Tiger*boi*,
For someone that can't spell you sure like to write a lot, even if your writing to yourself half the time.:

Cheers


----------



## yo yo ma (2 April 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> For someone that can't spell you sure like to write a lot, even if *your* writing to yourself half the time.:



TIP: Always double check your own spelling when *you're* having a go at someone else


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (2 April 2008)

The year that Parra re-lives the glory of '86.


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2008)

Gee if you forget a letter all the experts suddenly appear??,maybe i should of put this in the pet peeves thread?,whats the go mint man & yo yo ma??
do you 2 go through all the posts & say oh look at that tb forgot the d in rod reddy....tb


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> I offered you to back the dogs but being a st jaws(more biting again,learnt from rod reddy..)




see above post...tb


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2008)

We have already had some exciting friday night games & this week the long awaited return of willie mason to ANZ where he lines up against his old club,SBW v willie is the match up all want to see.

*The History:* Played 151; Roosters 74, Bulldogs 72, Drawn 5. The Bulldogs have won five of the past eight clashes – including the past three. The last time they met it was a resounding 38-6 win to the Dogs at ANZ Stadium last year.

I like the roosters with mason & o'meley up front they give the roosters mongrel they've missed since morely went back to the UK,dogs have got the speed out wide but going with the chooks by 8,watch out for minichiello to start hitting form now he has overcome his back injury.

Onto the storm v broncos with the signing of folau by the broncos this has aded a bit of feeling to the game,pj marsh is out for the broncos but they have karmichael hunt,darren lockyer & clinton the barbarian gets his first game off the bench,inglis returns for the storm, but he did look short of a gallop last week.

*The History:* Played 22; Storm 12, Broncos 9, Drawn 1. The Storm holds a decisive edge in recent games, winning six of the past eight clashes. 
They’ve also won the past three encounters since losing the 2006 Grand Final and they have a healthy record at Olympic Park, dropping just two of eight games there.


I did tip the storm to get beat last week & even at home,being the premiers the loss of brent white up front is a big hole to fill,the way young half peter wallace has the broncos forwards bashing other teams i cant tip against them,hodges is out as well.wallace has his pack really firing & by the 65th minute mark they seem to hit the gas & just go too hard in their 3 wins so far.i like the broncos by 10..

The 3 saturday games kick off with the dragons v sharks local derby at anz,both teams are last start losers.i likethe sharks & with bird at 5/8 & with kimmorely due for a blinder i go the sharks by 14...(hi jj)

*The History:* Played 20; Dragons 8, Sharks 11. The Sharks have won three of the past four matches between the sides, including both clashes last year. St George Illawarra has also lost their past three matches at ANZ Stadium.

The titans v raiders...the titans through the home ground advantage,no other reason...by 7,rubbish game...

*The History:* Played 2; Titans 1, Raiders 1. The Titans are two from two at their new home “fortress” in 2008 and Canberra failed to win any of their three matches in Queensland last year. In fact their last win outside New South Wales was in 2006.

Cowboys v paramatta:This is a big test for the eels,they are expected to win just like last week,they face a team at home 0/3.i am tipping parra but the cowboys will come good.parra by 10.

*The History:* Played 20; Cowboys 8, Eels 11, drawn 1. Parramatta has lost their past three matches at Dairy Farmers Stadium but still hold a 4-3-1 advantage at the venue. All three North Queensland’s losses this year have been in their home state.

Manly v souths:I see des hasler took my advice last week & moved lyon back to the centres,where he belongs with menzies into 5/8.
souths cant put a decent halves pairing together,when they do they will win a few games,john suton should be 5/8.manly by 14

*The History:* Played 119, Sea Eagles 65, Rabbitohs 54. Manly have defeated Souths in their last 4 matches at Brookvale Oval.

Warriors v newcastle: ive had an each way bet in this with my 2 tipping comps, i think the knights can travel to NZ & win,i am impressed
with the knights halves dureau & mullen who looks dangerous everytime he gets the ball(bit of joey johns training),the warriors i tipped last week after they give it to parra then get beat by 48...hard to follow???,will be a tight one & could even be a draw at 80 mins,but with mullen able to boot left foot field goals i go for the knights by 1.

*The History:* Played 20; Warriors 6, Knights 13, drawn 1. The last time these teams met was at Mt Smart Stadium and the Warriors easily dominated, winning 52-10. However Newcastle are traditionally strong over in New Zealand and have won seven of 11 games.

The Tigers v penrithlenty of dumb football from my team last week so hoping they get their act together on monday night,robbie farah is in doubt with a back injury,tuiaki is back on the wing which gives us another forward not off the bench...chris lawrence for 1st try scorer...

Going for the tigers by 14,looking for john morris to improve his kicking game considerably...

I tip:Roosters,Broncos,Cronulla,Gold Coast,Parramatta,Manly,Newcastle,Tigers


Good luck hope your team wins,except Penrith!.....tb

*Wests Tigers V Panthers Preview*

Big League


*Wests Tigers v Panthers*
*Campbelltown Stadium*
*Monday 7pm*
THE fact this game isn’t until Monday night is probably grating on both sides this week. The Panthers finally posted a win after two awful performances out of the blocks and they would be hoping to keep some momentum going, while the Wests Tigers are looking to put their capitulation to the Bulldogs behind them and atone as soon as possible.
It shapes as an important clash for both sides. The Panthers need to prove their win over the Rabbitohs wasn’t a fluke and the Tigers need to notch a win against this level of opposition if they are to be considered title contenders. 
Too often in the past the Tigers have lost matches they are expected to win – this cannot continue.
Off-field talk of player movements for the Panthers must be proving a distraction and it’s important Matt Elliott keeps his side as focussed as possible… or all the negative press associated with poor performances could be back before the next pokie jackpot at Panthers is won.
Elliott has named the same side from last week however Luke Lewis and Frank Puletua have been added to the bench. If fit, Lewis is an almost certain starter.
For the Tigers, Rhys Hanbury is out and Taniela Tuiaki returns to the wing, pushing Beau Ryan to the bench.
*Watch out Wests Tigers:* Trent Waterhouse is dishing out his own form of defensive punishment, missing just one tackle this season out of 87 made. It might not sound super impressive but 10 of those tackles have been dominant and they’ve come in a side that at times was attempting tackles on opposition players as if they were covered in spiders. 
But while his defence has been effective, Waterhouse is ready to lift his offensive output back to the standards that saw him play 10 Tests for Australia. If he can get the quality ball he is after it could be danger for the Tigers. 
*Watch out Panthers:* The Tigers have never been afraid to throw the ball around from anywhere on the park and they would be aware the Panthers have conceded five tries from over halfway, the most in the NRL. Look for the Tigers to give Chris Lawrence some space from early shifts, hoping he can crack the defence. 
The Panthers need to also be aware of the Tigers’ sneaking tries from dummy-half. They already lead the NRL in the area, with two tries from positions that really should be impenetrable for professional teams.
*Where it will be won:* Completion rates and errors. Both sides need to treasure the ball if they are to win this game and it’s the Tigers who have the edge in this regard. 
With only 27 errors so far this year the Wests Tigers lead the NRL, while the Panthers rank equal 10th with 43 so far this season. In good signs, the Panthers cut their error rate to just 10 last week.
Whichever side builds pressure the most effectively will win this game. The talent of the likes of Robbie Farah for the Tigers and Jarrod Sammut for the Panthers ensures that with opportunities come points, so it can’t be underestimated. 
These two coaches are smart individuals; they’ll be preaching discipline with ball in hand but at the same time they’ll have enough trick shots for their attack to fire when they get in the right scenario. 
*The History:* Played 13; Wests Tigers 4, Penrith 9. The head-to-head is heavily weighted in the Panthers’ favour here, however it must be noted the Tigers won both games last season. In saying that, Penrith have defeated the Tigers in the only two games played at Campbelltown Stadium.
*Conclusion:* The Panthers may have won last week and the Tigers may have been mauled but it is still hard to tip the Panthers with much confidence. 
They almost let a substantial lead against the struggling South Sydney go and don’t look like a side that could mount a comeback should they fall behind. 
The Tigers don’t get out to Campbelltown much these days and they’ll be keen to keep their local fans happy – especially considering their poor record against the mountain men at the venue.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2008)

Well tb after following your picks the previous week i have decided to go this way :-

*Storm* to blow away the Broncos
*Roosters* to spur the Bulldogs
*Dragons* to burn the Sharks 
*Titans* to crush the Raiders
*Eels* to constrict the Cowboys
*Warriors* to club the Knights
*Sea Eagles* to feed on the Rabbitohs
*Panthers* to shred the Tigers 

Hope Canterbury don`t go all soft up against their old forwards.


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2008)

Yep its that type of week where i reckon 6 games can go either way,for me including my team the only good things would be manly.

however do really like the broncos away to the storm,great odds($2.35) for a side going for 4/4 up against the storm 1/3.

I will miss the tigers game as i gotta run to melbourne on monday for 4 weeks solid...,penrith bad tip,cant knock you on the warriors or dragons as they could get up...my upset is newcastle,i tipped them to fall into the 8 but i like them for at least the top 6,still early yet..

Mate hope you do well...tb


----------



## tigerboi (5 April 2008)

What about the dopey bulldog fans at the game last night!!come to the game thinking they could give it to willie mason,great game as i expected...he did his talking on the field with a m.o.m. performace.

He stood above all the rubbish that went on around him,as i been saying,o'meley & mason have given their pack go forward mongrel & its revitalised nat myles(2007 dud buy of the year...) mason looks a vastly different player under freedy fittlers coaching,i also thought riley brown had a top game,& minichiello as i expected had a great game.

The biggest problem at the bulldogs IS ben roberts the 5/8,he has very poor vision & execution & it was willy masons try saver in the 12th minute on him that was the turning point of the game,as by the 20th minute the chookies had weathered the storm as usually happens then they just got right over the dogs & never looked like getting beat.

The other big game saw my pick go down by 20,but with several players out & lockyer on the bench the broncos had a try disallowed at 8-18 which turned the match,the storm hit back well in particular billy slater he had a blinder & looking a big chance to get back into the origin side & what a bunch of champs QLD have in the no.1,wesser,slater,hunt,bowen
lockyer(ex)...melb.looked real good...

st george 10 cronulla 6...23 mins left...tb


----------



## tigerboi (5 April 2008)

JJ hi mate.....

just seen your soft 'enforcer' ryles

sharkies 18...st george...16 in golden point extra time

like this jj,st george kick off,cronulla work it up field & on the 5th tackle your EX- australian forward lays all over the player....penalty,40m out
covell crash bang wallop...led 16-12 at 77.30 minute mark,had it won?

I will say it again...ryles is soft,here take these down to their training
see if he can squash any???...lol.lol!!!


----------



## tigerboi (5 April 2008)

Cronulla v st george match report...tb

*Sharks sink Dragons in extra time*
*By Todd Balym*
AAP

Cronulla winger Luke Covell nailed a 41m penalty goal in just the second minute of golden point extra time to give the Sharks a 18-16 NRL victory over St George Illawarra at ANZ Stadium.
Dragons prop Jason Ryles, a former co-captain, gave away a penalty for holding fullback Brett Kearney down on the fifth tackle and Covell stepped up to seal the win.
Covell had missed a chance to win the game in the 78th minute with a sideline conversion attempt that was nothing short of abysmal.
The Dragons had appeared on track for victory after Ben Hornby crossed in the 70th minute and Jamie Soward converted for a 16-12 lead.
But Sharks five-eighth Greg Bird, in the final roll of the dice, grubbered to the corner and winger Bryson Goodwin clutched the ball from thin air to ground it within millimetres of the sideline and level at 16-16.
It was a bitter end to a tough week for the Dragons, with coach Nathan Brown told he was no longer wanted beyond this year and his job would be taken by Brisbane's Wayne Bennett.
Skipper Mark Gasnier had done his job in getting the Dragons within victory by setting up two tries, but it was Ryles who let the team down.
Gasnier and Sharks opposite Ben Pomeroy staged a battle royale in the centres, the Test star putting Hornby across in the 70th minute after making a break down the right hand side.
The Dragons superstar set up his side's opening try in the 13th minute when he beat Pomeroy's defence and flicked the ball for winger Josh Morris to score in the corner.
But Pomeroy was not to be outdone, he responded with his own reverse-flick pass to put Greg Bird over just shy of the half hour and then kicked ahead in the 63rd minute as fullback Brett Kearney beat Dragons hooker Ben Ellis in the foot race to score, Luke Covell's conversion giving the Sharks the lead.
The Sharks two-point half time lead was quickly eroded with a Jamie Soward penalty in the 44th minute and the Dragons then claimed the lead when substitute Lagi Setu crashed over in the 53rd.
But the try was not without controversy, video referee Russell Smith awarding it benefit of the doubt even though his grounding was obscured by defenders Brett Kimmorley and Brett Kearney in an attempted trysaver.
A healthy crowd of 15,318 attended the derby, but just how many were paying customers is unclear after an official was spotted handing out a box full of tickets at nearby Rhodes shopping centre in the late afternoon.


----------



## tigerboi (5 April 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Well tb after following your picks the previous week i have decided to go this way :-
> 
> *Storm* to blow away the Broncos
> *Roosters* to spur the Bulldogs
> ...





Both 3 from 4 mate,i reckon i will get you on my team!...tb

I tip:Roosters,Broncos,Cronulla,Gold Coast,Parramatta,Manly,Newcastle,Tigers

Spooly....parra hit back after being down 12-0,now 12-6...tb


----------



## tigerboi (6 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Both 3 from 4 mate,i reckon i will get you on my team!...tb
> 
> I tip:Roosters,Broncos,Cronulla,Gold Coast,Parramatta,Manly,Newcastle,Tigers
> 
> Spooly....parra hit back after being down 12-0,now 12-6...tb




Doing ok on the nrl with 5/7 & 4/7 at minetalk,need it the other way around...tb


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Doing ok on the nrl with 5/7 & 4/7 at minetalk,need it the other way around...tb




My lot are 5/7 with the game tomorrow night to go. St. George had the game won 2 min. out and blew it.Should be 6/7. and the Cowboys got up off the deck this week-end.Hard to follow form as usual.


*Storm* to blow away the Broncos         ✔
*Roosters* to spur the Bulldogs             ✔
*Dragons* to burn the Sharks                *X*
*Titans *to crush the Raiders                ✔
*Eels* to constrict the Cowboys            * X*
*Warriors* to club the Knights               ✔
*Sea Eagles* to feed on the Rabbitohs    ✔


*Panthers* to shred the Tigers              *??? *


----------



## The Ferret (7 April 2008)

Bit of a hiding for the Wests Kittens tonight... Wests thrashed by westies!


----------



## The Mint Man (8 April 2008)

Bloody hell!!!! just seen the score Gotta say that I did go for the tigers but I win both ways as I work with a few tigers supporters that I can rib all week now
Tigers are ****

Cheers


----------



## justjohn (8 April 2008)

TB thanx for the grapes ,how about I give you a big bag of lemons to SUCK after that performance .I bet your in between states now shaking your head ,probably with a Huge box of kleenex on your lap .youth policy ,its alright if they can play ,you're so right Mint Man they are sh-t


----------



## tigerboi (8 April 2008)

The Mint Man said:


> Bloody hell!!!! just seen the score Gotta say that I did go for the tigers but I win both ways as I work with a few tigers supporters that I can rib all week now
> Tigers are ****
> 
> Cheers




yep thanks you can all start now...i gotta say it didnt surprise me that penrith hit back & with farah,marshall,halatau,gibbs,o'hara out injured we look a bit slow,just shows how even the comp. is if you lose 1 or 2 players you come right back to the field.

I still think penrith may struggle later on but its only rd.4,the best guide is after about rd 15,when each side has played each once,see you look at the gold coast & think they are rocking???but they have had 3/4 at home up there v cowboys,sharks,raiders & got clipped by saints(only win) but they play their next 3/4 away...parra broncos,knights..

the cowboys hit back as well so it will be interesting comp the next 8 weeks...tb...well done wysiwyg he tipped the panthers.....tb

see you next week...


----------



## tigerboi (8 April 2008)

justjohn said:


> TB thanx for the grapes ,how about I give you a big bag of lemons to SUCK after that performance .I bet your in between states now shaking your head ,probably with a Huge box of kleenex on your lap .youth policy ,its alright if they can play ,you're so right Mint Man they are sh-t




Bring it on...put your $$$$ where your mouth is,back your team to finish higher than mine....

ryles what a soft ****,at least we have genuine excuses like a bad injury toll & penrith had a point to prove...so it didnt surprise me that penrith finally had a dig unlike st georges pack of girls...cant wait til rd22 to give it to your pack of girls...


----------



## justjohn (8 April 2008)

WHAT........TB ''see you next week '' what's the goyou've turned into a big soft---- like your team ,no fire,no passion come on TB put those kleenex away


----------



## tigerboi (8 April 2008)

justjohn said:


> WHAT........TB ''see you next week '' what's the goyou've turned into a big soft---- like your team ,no fire,no passion come on TB put those kleenex away




plenty of passion for my team,not got the time...it means see my tips on thursday.where i will tip the cowboys at home to bash your bunch of girls,hey i told you weeks ago that ryles is a girl,the only time he got fired up was on the bench at a fan....soft...tb


----------



## tigerboi (11 April 2008)

Round 5 in the nrl looks a bit of a yawn this week except for the storm v manly,in the nrl comp ive got 19/32 in 3047th place out of about 50,000+

storm v manly...going for the storm here with billy slater starting the season in great form they looked good beating the broncos...
storm by...7

eels v titans...parra look hopeless with smith at half as i said 3 weeks ago,mateo & finch provide more options by running to the line,smith has a poor passing game,however the titans are 2/13 away(1 was the tigers)so parra to get home,but their 2nd half attack worries me,parra by 8

dragons v cowboys...i am attempting to maintain my 100% record here with the dragons,i go the cowboys to give it to the dragons now the cowboys have got their act together(hi jj) that shelia ryles is playing again so the cowboys pack will get over saints ...cowboys by 12

hey jj how bad did it hurt you seeing lord teds son diving over to put the game into extra time for cronulla...ouch,his nephew played in our team yonks ago & he would come to our games,his try in the grand final with a chip n chase 1977...classic,get rid of ryles & you will do ok...

panthers v roosters...penrith like the cowboys finally put it together over my team last week,however i like the roosters & it will be a good guide to later on to how they go without willie mason,look for mitchell pearce to give the penrith wingers lots of 5th tackle cross kicks...chookies by 10

warriors v bulldogs...hard game to pick but going for the bulldogs,last game here the dogs got home 40-20...dogs by 4,el masri could be the difference here...

raiders v tigers... my team here are 2/2 & need to knock over the raiders who at home usually score 24-30,tim sheens has finaly moved morris out of halfback to 5/8 with farah into the no.7,he will most likely not play with dean collis coming off the bench to the centres & tim moltzen moving back to the scrumbase with morris.or there is a chance that matt head could come into the no.7 out of reserve grade...tigers by 10

knights v broncos...going for the knights with the homeground advantage & the broncos look vunerable without lockyer even with wallace playing well,i think the knights can have too much enthusiasm for the broncos
newcastle by 7

souths v cronulla...souths with jeremy smith at halfback would be lucky to beat their own U20's,i said at the start of the year that souths problem is their halves,it surprises me that jason taylor a good no.7 himself cant get it right.

I would give nathan merritt a crack at it as he has more speed & better passing game than smith,just shows you the game is won on the park with tough forwards & a smart halves pairing,all the armarni suits & the rest of the bull crowe went on with  mean zip on the paddock,in fact i think the halfback jeremy smith still has his on when he plays...sharks by 14

i tip..storm,parra,cowboys,roosters,bulldogs,tigers,knights,sharks


go the tigers...tb


----------



## tigerboi (11 April 2008)

the latest on robbie farah...
*West Tigers' Farah out of Raiders clash*

AAP

Frustrated Wests Tigers hooker Robbie Farah will give himself a couple of weeks rest but has not ruled out surgery on the protruding discs in his back.
Farah is suffering from protruding L5 and S1 discs in his lower back which is not providing him with any pain but weakening the power in his left leg.
The Tigers chief playmaker has ruled himself out of the next two games and is hopeful the period on the sidelines and consistent rehabilitation will allow him to return to the NRL without resorting to surgery.
"The best option for me at the moment is to have a couple weeks rest," he said.
"Although I obviously feel like I can play I risk doing further damage ... at this stage we decided to take a week or two off and make sure I'm fully fit.
"I have spoken about it with the doctor and surgery is the last option that we can take.
"I'm not looking to do that in the near future."
Farah was put through a tough training session at Concord Oval Thursday but did not pull up well and visited a specialist for the first time in the afternoon.
The 24-year-old confirmed he had spoken to Roosters fullback Anthony Minichiello about how he battled, and continues to struggle with, a similar back injury.
Farah said Minichiello's experience, playing less than 20 NRL games in two seasons with two bouts of surgery, has taught him not to play with any weakness in his back.
"It is pretty concerning to see what he has gone through," said Farah.
"That's why I'm trying to look after it at this point in my career. I don't want it to get to that stage."
Farah had been named at halfback for the Raiders clash on Sunday but his spot is most likely to be taken by former Dragon Mathew Head, who would make his debut for the club.
Coach Tim Sheens will wait until Saturday before finalising his squad.


Posted: Fri, 11 Apr 2008 16:05




tigerboi said:


> or there is a chance that matt head could come into the no.7 out of reserve grade...tigers by 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## justjohn (11 April 2008)

No wonder Farah has a bad back because he has been carrying the tigers for so long and it tells because they are SH-T without him:grenade:


----------



## tigerboi (12 April 2008)

This robbie farah????

jj.. he did his back lifting the premiership trophy!!!!

After we beat your team of girls.. then blew the cowboys away...

Here it is in case you forgot,again...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYM0-NlM_pA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIS8p0pZUdk

priceless...tb


----------



## tigerboi (12 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> The problem hagan has now is hes got finch at 5/8 & i think the best combo this year has mateo at 5/8(his off loads from scrums are game breakers)& finch at halfback.interesting to see tonight if tim smith plays the full 80 mins....tb(hey im taking the piss..!)




Its official the immortal bob fulton reads this thread...

Since tim smith returned to the no.7 for parra,they have v newcastle got home with a try & 2 field goals in the second half,v cowboys got slapped & scored 1 try in the 2nd half,last night v titans they managed 2 tries after half time to draw the 2nd half 12-12 all...





Parramatta Eels





*Fulton urges Eels to dump Smith*

By Dean Ritchie | April 07, 2008 12:00am




LEAGUE immortal and NSW selector Bob Fulton has called for Tim Smith to be dumped as Parramatta's starting halfback following the Eels 38-14 thumping at the hands of North Queensland on Saturday night. 
Fulton also urged Eels coach Michael Hagan to stick with opening-round combination of Brett Finch and Feleti Mateo in the halves for the Friday night showdown against the Titans.
"I think Parramatta have got to get Finch back to halfback," Fulton said.
"Until such time that Finch is back in the No. 7 jumper, I think that Parramatta will struggle.
"Tim Smith has undoubted ability but there are some issues there that need to be resolved.
"I think Finch should be halfback and Feleti Mateo at No. 6. Those two players complement each other.
"I thought Parramatta was legless in that match on Saturday night against North Queensland."
Smith spent the first two rounds of the season in the NSW Cup for Wentworthville as he overcome off-season injury and tried to regain full fitness before re-entering the top flight.
Hagan admitted after Saturday night's clash that his halves took "poor options" and foreshadowed team changes ahead of this weekend's home clash against the Gold Coast.
"We didn't given them (Smith and Finch) any platform to play behind," Hagan said. "We didn't control the ruck at all well and it's difficult for them to play behind that.
"But I still thought we came up with some poor options, too, at the right end of the field. We had poor structure and didn't build enough pressure.
"I still think we've got some players who, individually, aren't performing as well as they can - for whatever reasons. We need to assess that this week with regard to playing the Titans on Friday night.
"We need to come up with a football team to get the job done and we're certainly not doing that at the moment."
Hagan said Chad Robinson was one player ready to make his return while injured centre Ben Smith could also make a surprise comeback.
Eels captain Nathan Cayless said after the game late Saturday: "We talked about coming up here, the Cowboys wanting to play well, being desperate and all that sort of stuff but you've got to get out on the field and do it. We didn't do that."







tigerboi said:


> tim smith what a start...tb






tigerboi said:


> tim smith as i pointed out,poor options..back to wenty.






tigerboi said:


> eels v titans...parra look hopeless with smith at half as i said 3 weeks ago,mateo & finch provide more options by running to the line,smith has a poor passing game,however the titans are 2/13 away(1 was the tigers)so parra to get home,but their 2nd half attack worries me,parra by 8


----------



## tigerboi (13 April 2008)

Hey jj i heard saints are bringing in the real deal team next week...

*Cowboys hold on to down Dragons*
*By Steve Jancetic*
AAP

North Queensland made it back-to-back NRL wins as they ground out an ugly 20-16 victory over St George Illawarra at WIN Stadium in Wollongong.
Cowboys skipper Johnathan Thurston was the architect of the narrow win with each side scoring three tries apiece, the game in the balance until the final play as the home side launched a gallant fightback.
While the match never reached any great heights, the two teams weren't helped by an insipid refereeing display from Tony De Las Heras and his partner in the box, the majority of their decisions leaving fans and officials scratching their heads.
The Dragons looked like they had made the perfect start when Jamie Soward ghosted through the Cowboys' defence only for video referee Graeme West to spot an obstruction not seen by any of the other 11,639 people inside the ground.
It was as bemusing a decision as West's call to award Soward a four-pointer on 30 minutes, the Dragons half appearing to knock the ball on not once but twice as he attempted to ground the ball.
It left the Dragons down 8-6 after Thurston had scored next to the posts, a ricochet from a chip kick finding Luke O'Donnell who showed good hands to pass to his skipper on the inside.
Thurston had opened the scoring after five minutes when he converted a simple penalty goal, Ben Hornby kicking out on the full from the restart to give the visitors another crack at the line.
But in truth it was the Dragons who had the better field position only for a lack of options or poor execution to let them down.
Even when they got over the tryline they found a way to botch points, Rangi Chase failing to simply fall on a rolling ball as he chased his own grubber into the in-goal, Thurston showing his how it's down with his four-pointer three minutes later.
Soward's try ensured the Dragons were still in it at the break but it wasn't too long before they were huddled together in the in-goal with Anthony Watts diving over untouched from dummy half.
Thurston then stamped his class and looked like he had put the issue beyond doubt as he first put Carl Webb through a hole before backing up to take the Cowboys down field.
Dragons skipper Mark Gasnier then instigated a resurgence from the home side with a long run down field which eventually resulted in Chase kicking for Jason Nightingale to score out wide.
It was game on when Hornby put Stuart Webb over on 70 minutes to make it 20-16, but that's where the scoring ended


The mail doing the rounds is these guys can really bamboozle any NRL side in the comp...


----------



## tigerboi (13 April 2008)

my NRL stats...tb...(after the 1st 4 games this round)

Rank. Tipster Score 2258.Tigerboi 17
*Personal Stats *

Tipping success rate: Dragons 100% Rabbitohs 100% Roosters 100% Raiders 75% Knights 75% Broncos 75% Bulldogs 75% Cowboys 60% Panthers 60% Storm 60% Tigers 50% Warriors 50% Titans 40% Sea Eagles 40% Eels 40% Sharks 25%


----------



## tigerboi (13 April 2008)

jj, johnny raper turned 59 yesterday & you could do with a player just 10% of his ability...for your glory days go here ol' mate...memories...tb
http://www.showroom.com.au/dragons/dragonshistory/history_stgeorge4b.htm

http://www.bestlegenz.com.au/Ambassadors.html

http://www.bestlegenz.com.au/Chook.html

Baths babes in '79,who did harry bath play for in sydney?......,he played most of his career in the old dart...tb

ive seen parts of this game & they reckon it was the best game raper ever played...

It had been 51 years since McKivat's 1911-12 side returned home with the Ashes. Some claimed that Australia had never won the Ashes in England, as McKivat's side was "Australiasia" and included four New Zealanders.
That argument was over by the end of the 1963/64 tour - Australia had by then won the Ashes! Under the leadership combination of Arthur Summons and Ian Walsh, the Kangaroos finally produced the result that Australia had been yearning for. 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The side was arguably the best ever Kangaroo side and included Gasnier, Hambly, Irvine, Johns, Kelly, Langlands, Raper, Michael Cleary, Peter Dimond, Earl Harrison, Paul Quinn and the Thornett brothers, Dick and Ken. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Kangaroos opened the Test series with their biggest ever win over Britain (by 28-2). The Aussies scored four tries in the second half, three were from deep in their own territory. The magical Gasnier claimed three of his team's tries. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 2nd Test saw the Kangaroos claim their Holy Grail - they won the Ashes. The didn't just win, it was a rout. The thrashing that ensued on the field that day led to changes in the rules to again allow the use of replacements. The Kangaroos always dominated the game, but when the British lost Ashton and Myler to injury, watching an 11 man team struggle was not a pretty scene. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Kangaroos won by 50-12, scoring twelve tries - nine of which involved Johnny Raper in one of the greatest individual performances ever seen in a rugby league Test match. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The 3rd Test was the complete opposite - Britain won (by 16-5) and football was replaced by brawling and thuggery. Both sides were guilty in producing one of the worst Tests of the game's history. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The French leg of the tour ended with Australia winning the deciding 3rd Test in an entertaining match by 16-8. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Arriving home at Sydney Airport there were 1000 fans on hand. On the steps of the Town Hall 10,000 supporters paid tribute to the team[/FONT]​ 
to pick your team of the century go here...http://www.centenaryofrugbyleague.c...petitions/select-the-team-of-the-century.aspx​ 
its not easy from the selections you are allowed,such as beetson in the front or 2nd row,fulton centre or 5/8...you can chop & change...heres my team...tb​ 
1.langlands
2.grothe
3.messenger
4.gasnier
5.irvine
6.fulton
7.a.johns
8.roach
9.sandy pearce
10.beetson
11.Mc carthy
12.burge
13.raper​ 
14.sattler
15.wally lewis
16.ray price
17.webcke​ 
captain:bob fulton
coach frank stanton​ 
got til the 16th of april,i think the combo of roach,mc carthy,beetson needs tweaking,but its not easy...go try it...tb​ 
3 saints champs in there jj,raper,changa,gasnier,only saw chang as a kid play & he was a great no 1...​


----------



## tigerboi (13 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> or there is a chance that matt head could come into the no.7 out of reserve grade...tigers by 10




Matt head has a great short kicking game,when he can stay fit & healthy...this is the type of no.7 we need not john morris who has a woeful kicking game,it wont surprise me if we score at least 3 tries of heads pin point accurate kicks today...

*Hodgson has faith in comeback kid Head*
*By Steve Jancetic and Peter Veness*
AAP

Wests Tigers skipper Brett Hodgson believes the NRL return of injury-prone halfback Mathew Head could be the catalyst for a black and gold resurgence.
While it may be the smallest of silver linings in a very black cloud, Head is tipped to make his Tigers debut against Canberra on Sunday in place of injured superstar Robbie Farah.
Farah is expected to miss two weeks with a back problem, and it's ironic that his absence should open the door for Head given the former St George Illawarra star's career has been dogged by injury.
But given a second chance by the Tigers, Head is poised to take the first step towards rebuilding his career when he takes to Canberra Stadium.
And Hodgson said he could be just what the Tigers have been looking for at halfback.
"His direction in leading the forwards around the field is probably what we've lacked in the last week or two, he'll definitely be an added bonus there," Hodgson said.
"We've all got a lot of confidence in Heady if he does come in.
"He's been going all right, he's been going good in the (NSW Cup) when he's been playing and controlling the speed of the game pretty well.
"His kicking game's brilliant and it has been throughout his career."
Head is still no definite starter as coach Tim Sheens also toys with the idea of bringing Dean Collis into the centres and moving Tim Moltzen back to partner John Morris in the halves.
But Head is the likely option, the diminutive playmaker's surgically repaired knee having survived three games in the NSW Cup.
Despite Farah's absence the Raiders have spent plenty of time this week working on controlling the Tigers little men around the ruck after they were exposed in last week's loss to Gold Coast.
"They (Titans) worked us over pretty good and we're normally pretty tight around the ruck," hooker Lincoln Withers said.
"Hopefully this week we'll tighten up a bit, the Tigers will be looking for the same thing.
"They have some quick blokes who hit the ground and surrender a bit so if we win the ground we'll win the ruck and hopefully the game.
"(Hooker Stuart) Flanagan is a good player, he's been under Robbie for a few years and he gets in quick out of dummy half, so we'll have to watch him just as much as we do Farah."
Withers is back in the starting line-up after coming off the bench against the Titans as he continues his return from a sternum injury.
With back-up hooker Ryan Hinchcliffe not included on the bench, Withers knows he'll need to play more minutes on Sunday.
"(It's) probably back into the role from the start of the year and play the full 80, with (Alan) Tongue there to help for a few minutes if need be," Withers said.
"You always try to play as many minutes as you can so hopefully this week I get the whole lot."


----------



## justjohn (18 April 2008)

TB...................Where are you ,hope you haven't done anything silly .Boy after leading 24-10 and losing it don't worry KAPUT & SOOKBOY Farah are due back soon


----------



## tigerboi (18 April 2008)

yep good one....me still 100% the dragons & will get beat again,been on the road all week & looking forward to tonights last run up to clybucca.

my tips..parra,broncos,bulldogs,cowboys,sharks,roosters,tigers,storm.

tb


----------



## justjohn (18 April 2008)

Is that it TB.............YEH GOOD ONE...................come on mate you can do better than that or are you going toothless like your tiggers:Where have you been all week ,hauling KLEENEXS


----------



## tigerboi (19 April 2008)

justjohn said:


> Is that it TB.............YEH GOOD ONE...................come on mate you can do better than that or are you going toothless like your tiggers:Where have you been all week ,hauling KLEENEXS




Told you mate,driving my mates argosy 550 cat out of the wetherill park depot to clybucca 5 nights this week...monday night til this morning...

I take the truck home so after a days sleep i rock into the depot at 6.00pm each night,hook up my trailers & grab the paperwork,10 minutes later ive got the cat purring along the M7 onto pennant hills road then the F3,mt white weighbridge in the 1st hour,end of F3 2nd hour at beresfield,3rd hour i trundle into buladelah,4th hour say hello to taree,then the 5th hour im into the BP(aka the coffee shop) at clybucca where i unhook from my trailers as does the other driver from brisbane,we swap trailers & paperwork then head back to sydney...too easy...tb


http://www.freightliner.com.au/


----------



## tigerboi (19 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> yep good one....me still 100% the dragons & will get beat again,been on the road all week & looking forward to tonights last run up to clybucca.
> 
> my tips..parra,broncos,bulldogs,cowboys,sharks,roosters,tigers,storm.
> 
> tb




parra now hurting me & running out of excuses,as for the titans they have surprised me with their early form however i still expect them to fade away in the last 6-8 games,scotty prince back to his 2005 clive churchill medal winning form, early i had penrith as smokeys but poor opening form had me rethinking their chances,tonight they got over the sharks in an extra time thriller,sammut a field goal in the 84th minute..21-20...

here...thommos last game,been a top player for over 12+ years i think,into the top grade while still at school,just like a few tigers...brasher,lawrence...

dragons carve up coming....tb


*Panthers down Sharks 21-20*
*By Liam Fitzgibbon*
AAP

Penrith spoiled veteran backrower Lance Thompson's NRL farewell with a Jarrod Sammut field goal giving the Panthers a thrilling 21-20 golden-point extra-time win over Cronulla at Toyota Stadium.
The Sharks looked set to send the retiring Thompson out in style when they led 20-10 with 20 minutes remaining.
But late tries to Penrith wingers Michael Gordon and Luke Rooney, and a Sammut sideline conversion, levelled scores at 20-all to send the game into extra time.
The comeback was completed when Sammut slotted a field goal five minutes into extra time to steal the win after Sharks halfback Brett Kimmorley thought he nailed a 40m effort seconds earlier only to have the attempt waived away.
Thompson, who returned to the field with three minutes left in regular time after spending most of the second half on the interchange bench, scored his first try in almost 18 months in the first half to give Cronulla a 10-6 halftime lead.
The 30-year-old retired after the match, his 239th first grade game, after doctors told him his dodgy knee had only one game left in it.
Thompson pounced on a Luke Rooney mistake to score uncontested in the 15th minute to put the Sharks up 10-6 after Greg Bird had scored to cancel out Nathan Smith's opener.
When Fraser Anderson scored four minutes after the halftime break it looked like the Sharks could run away with the game, but they failed to put away a stubborn Panthers side.
Penrith began their comeback when Jennings crossed out wide in the 52nd minute.
Several times on the last tackle, Penrith looked like they would be forced into a turnover but they kept the ball alive and Smith fired a lovely cut-out pass to Jennings, who did well to stay in the field of play to score.
Bird restored the Sharks advantage when he powered his way over for his second try of the game in the 59th.
But it wasn't enough to deter the Panthers, with Gordon crossing after a brilliant Rhys Wesser run and then Rooney scoring for his first of the season with just minutes remaining.
Sammut then stepped up under pressure to slot a sideline into a strong southerly in cold and wet conditions at the Sharks' newly-renovated home ground.
Despite the shock loss, the near 14,000 fans stayed to cheer Thompson on a lap of honour after he thanked the crowd.
Panthers coach Matthew Elliott said after the match he knew his young halfback would produce the goods when it mattered most.
"You've actually got to know Jarrod to understand my feelings ... but when it came to getting us back in the game I had no doubt he'd kick it (the sideline goal)," Elliott said.
"He's just that sort of kid, same as the field goal. It was a pretty special effort, two special plays from him."
Elliott was proud of the way his men refused to give in.
"I wouldn't say it was a fantastic performance but it was really gutsy, it showed some desperation in the first half.
"We came up with some last ditch plays to score some tries and I'm just really pleased with the boys, it was fantastic the way they kept hanging in there."
Sharks coach Ricky Stuart and halfback Brett Kimmorley both played down Kimmorley's 40m effort in extra time - most in the stadium had thought it went over.
"I think it went to the right, I was hoping it would come back further but I'm pretty sure it went behind the posts," Kimmorley said.
Stuart was more disappointed about surrendering a ten-point lead.
"We can't afford to be giving eight-, ten- point leads away in game's like that," Stuart said.
"That was a costly game, we didn't do enough in the second half to go along with it."
The Sharks were also lamenting the chance to send Thompson out a winner but the man himself said he couldn't be prouder of his teammates.
"I couldn't be happier to finish with a better bunch of blokes, I've got a lot of mates in this team now which is terrific and something I'll cherish," Thompson said.
"I feel relieved, it was the toughest week I'd ever had to go through."


----------



## tigerboi (20 April 2008)

jj....me still 100%  on your soft dragons pack,tipped them once this year & their only win at that...,their next 4 games are,roosters,bye,eels,storm,sea eagles...then your confirmation of the spoon when the rabbitohs give it to you in round 12,souths home game..

dragons are gone this year....as souths have the raiders in round 10..away,& are a chance...

ryles & co failing miserably in the fundementals...

JJ here is your weekly medicine. 

*Dogs maul uninspired Dragons*
*By Steve Jancetic*
AAP

It's only round six but it seems the end of the NRL season can't come soon enough for St George Illawarra after the Dragons produced yet another uninspired display in going down to the Bulldogs 30-18 at ANZ Stadium.
While Bulldogs coach Steve Folkes would be the first to admit his side wasn't great, they didn't need to be either, the Dragons producing more of the same in virtually handing the home side two competition points.
The arrival of Wayne Bennett in 2009 appears the only ray of hope for Dragons fans despite current coach Nathan Brown insisting better days are just around the corner.
That corner is looking more like a roundabout at the moment, dropped balls, poor passes, missed tackles and ill-discipline killing any hopes of a Dragons win.
It was only when the Bulldogs put the cue in the rack that they hit back with two late tries, the 30-6 scoreline after 71 minutes more an indication of the home side's dominance.
"We just can't get any flow, we can't get all 17 people heading in that one direction playing reasonable well at once," Brown lamented.
"Any time we start to get some momentum, someone comes up with an error or someone comes up with a poor pass.
"Confidence is a wonderful thing, if you sold it by the schooner, you'd get them to all go out and buy it. It's a great thing to have and when you don't, it's not good."
What's worse is they have to play the high-flying Sydney Roosters on Anzac Day, Brown claiming he had little choice but to keep faith in the incumbents.
"Making mass changes is not what's going to fix our problem," said Brown, who appeared quite composed given his side's dire situation.
"I can sit here and rant and rave, it ain't going to change anything, I'm not going to wake up tomorrow and we're going to be 3-2 or 4-1, that won't happen.
"Me ranting and raving and talking rubbish trying to make out I'm intelligent ain't going to help the case neither."
The Dragons actually started well enough, leading 6-4 before four errors led directly to four Bulldogs tries and a 26-6 lead three minutes after halftime.
While possession and position were handed to them, the Bulldogs deserve credit for turning that into points.
Doubles to Tim Winitana and Matt Utai and another try to Willie Tonga on the stroke of halftime, when a Rangi Chase chip kick fell right in the hands of the former Test centre who raced 70 metres to score, eased some of the concerns over the blue and white strikepower out wide.
After building up a 24-point lead, the Bulldogs seemingly decided they'd done enough as the Dragons scored long range late tries to Matt Cooper and Simon Woolford.
It was enough to leave coach Steve Folkes more than a little agitated.
"The last 20 minutes was pretty diabolical ... to get to 30-6 we didn't play too badly, it would have been nice to finish them off I guess," Folkes said.
"You can't do that ... we need to learn to put sides away.
"We probably used to do that but with a few younger blokes in the team they need to learn you've got to put the foot down the whole time otherwise it will come back to bite you on the ****."


----------



## tigerboi (20 April 2008)

My nrl success rate so far...

dragons,souths,roosters...100%

bulldogs,cowboys.....67%

raiders,knights,storm....60%

broncos,warriors,panthers....50%

tigers.....40%...hurting.

titans,sea eagles,sharks,eels(costing me..)......33%


----------



## tigerboi (21 April 2008)

JJ whats doing with the dragons...tragic simple errors.


very hard to pick lately with newcastle,penrith & titans getting the upset wins,shows how even the comp is,as i tipped the knights to upset the broncos last week only to get beat & this week they beat the chookies,well i think we will get a much clearer picture after round 10,the titans have surprised me but i still expect them to fade in the last half,i still think newcastle are the smokeys in the field...

Tigers got back on track with a win over souths & with a heap of topliners due back from injury soon we will make up a few wins during the state of origin series with our game v cowboys the week before game 2..

Now the dragons & souths still tipping 100% on them but they clash in round 12 so if i tip the winner it stays at 100%...


*Tigers keep Bunnies winless after six*
*By Steve Jancetic*
AAP

For a while there, South Sydney actually looked a little like the side which charged into last year's NRL finals, one which promised so much more in 2008.
But reality eventually set in at the SCG on Sunday, the return to the scene of so many of their memorable triumphs not enough inspiration as Wests Tigers put on a second half clinic to run out comfortable winners 30-10.
You could almost pinpoint the moment it started unravelling for the Bunnies, now none from six this season.
It came just after Ben Rogers had scored in the 27th minute to propel Souths to a 10-0 lead they fully deserved following a dominant opening.
There was a hint as Nathan Merrit sprayed the simple conversion wide, but it was clear the rot was well and truly about to set in when, from the kick-off, Jeremy Smith dropped the ball cold, the closest defender still 40 metres away.
It proved to be one hell of a momentum turner, Tigers halfback Mathew Head putting Chris Heighington over a short time later for a 10-6 deficit at the break.
"It did (swing the momentum) that was one that put us on the back foot and the Tigers scored from there," said Souths coach Jason Taylor, though he refused to lay the blame at Smith's feet.
"But we went into halftime at 10-6 and there was no reason why we couldn't have done a lot better in the second half.
"It wasn't our only issue, we continued to do those sort of things in the second half."
And didn't the Tigers capitalise, Head continuing his impressive return to top flight football following a horror few years with knee injuries as he guided the home side to victory.
The Tigers scored four unanswered tries after the break, their lift in intensity giving an indication that a halftime spray from Tim Sheens had welcomed them into the dressing room, a claim he later denied - sort of.
"The coach wasn't happy but at the end of the day you've still got to be constructive," he said.
"A side on its game, we could have been 30 behind at halftime given the amount of ball we turned over."
There was only one side turning over the ball in the second stanza, the blokes in the red and green with half a rabbit on their chests, a throwback to John Sattler's jersey from the 1971 grand final in which he broke his jaw and had half his emblem ripped off his chest.
Head put Dean Collis over eight minutes after the restart and when Ben Te'o brushed off four defenders and reached out over the line, the Tigers looked home.
Brett Hodgson then gave Chris Lawrence a passage to the line before the Tigers skipper converted from the sideline for an unbeatable 14-point lead, Hodgson making it a perfect 20 from 20 kicks for the season when he converted Stuart Flanagan's try in the dying stages.
Kids were then allowed onto the hallowed turf as part of the NRL's Heritage weekend celebrations and the Tigers win denied fans what would have been the most enduring sight of the season.
"Seeing those kids out there on the field, I would have run out there myself and kicked a few goals if we won today, but it didn't happen," Taylor said.
Shame.


its very obvious the dragons are not playing for nathan brown & everyone is looking to 2009 with bennett,wouldnt be surprised if brown falls on his sword,quickly followed by jason taylor,i still cannot understand why he keeps picking jeremy smith at half back,i said weeks ago he is rubbish & wont win a game while he wears the no.7,i would give nathan merritt a try at the half back role...i thought that matt elliot at penrith would go first but he looks to have survived by their wins of late,i said at the start they were smokeys & they are coming along ok,sammut at half has been great...


----------



## tigerboi (23 April 2008)

Only 6 games this week with the saints v roosters the big anzac clash,i am tipping the roosters however on the punt i am tempted to back jjs team who are $3.00 in a 2 horse race,the saints can put it together its just a matter of when??,these anzac games are always close,so having a bet each way here,on the tip going the roosters,but for my wallet i cannot ignore the 2/1 on offer...

the broncos over souths who i note have finally sacked jeremy smith from the no.7,souths will win a game but not over the broncos,the $4.50 on offer is also tempting but cant see an upset here unlike the saints..

manly over the bulldogs,i think manly will win well here at home,going to back michael bani for 1st tryscorer...

cowboys at home are $2.10(10/9) v the storm,reckon the cowboys can win here,like the 10/9 for the home advantage...

titans to beat the warriors,titans have surprised me with their early form & ive lost out a few times tipping against them,scotty princes kicking game has been the catalyst for their surge...

sharks v tigers...the return of the great benji this week sees my team going ok with more players to come back,matt heads kicking game as expected has gone well & i expect him to hold onto the no.7,morris is at no 9...tigers to win of course...chris lawrence for 1st tryscorer...

so i tip.roosters,broncos,manly,cowboys,titans,tigers...

on the punt,going to back the saints at 2/1

michael bani 1st tryscorer,manly v bulldogs

chris lawrence 1st tryscorer,tigers v sharks

doncaster & derby tips on friday in the tb racing thread...

dont forget people the holidays is double points...tb


----------



## justjohn (25 April 2008)

Double points this week TB does that mean the mighty dragons get 4 for our outstanding win .The form front row Ryles-Young-Poore,Morris & Gaz in the centres 2005 we were 2-5 and were joint premiers with Parra .Whats the betting on Tampon being injured this week ,I dont bet often but I might have a wager but which one shoulder/knee


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

Im on fire jj still 100% your mob,i knew they would finally show some balls & as i said the 2/1 on offer was too good to refuse...lol!!thanks tab,hey dont talk about 2005 ok buddy otherwise i will have to show you my 2005 premiership gear..

ok you twisted my arm...

jj think about this stat:88  is the total number of seasons st george(29),parra(22),souths(37) have gone without lifting the trophy...

As for BENJI the great,he will be ok...dont forget jj its a very long season & the tigers proved in 2005 when they won the comp from 11th at the half way mark... 

I still think newcastle are the smokeys this year,a bit like the tigers 2005...
tb


----------



## tigerboi (1 May 2008)

Only 5 games this week with the rep games starting off,city v country on friday night,going for city with tigers no.1 brett hodgson getting his jersey again,shame chris lawrence aint there as well(2 tries last week)...

tipping the knights at home v the titans,parra(last chance) over penrith,

tigers at home($2.35)v the broncos,matt heads kicking game as i said has made a big difference,his kick won us the game v sharks...

warriors v raiders,the nzers at home to get the cash

cowboys away to the rabbits to get the cash as well,souths as i said way back are very unlikely to win a game with their current & past halves pairings,nathan merrit is wasted on the wing & if he ever gets into the no.7 then they will win a game but not before...

tips..city,knights,parra,tigers,warriors,cowboys

..tb


----------



## tigerboi (4 May 2008)

I got the knights home 13-12,as ive said a few times they are the smokeys of the comp,upset the roosters & the titans in recent weeks,mullens left foot kicking game is a big plus..

my team the tigers put up a brave effort with a player down on the bench & missing farah,benji,& o'hara to come back soon..still think morris has gotta go with tuiaki & te'o starting in the pack with kapow halatau at 5/8-centres til benji returns,lawrence to take tuiaki's wing spot..we need some more size around the 5/8 area,warriors are up 8-0 v the raiders & the cowboys will just spank souths...with widders at 5/8...whats doing there???too slow...


----------



## tigerboi (5 May 2008)

Souths finally won a game by putting some sting in their defence & having john sutton at 5/8...gee only took 8 games to twig to hes a 5/8 not a lock,nadira at hooker gave them some punch up the middle,still reckon they will get the spoon...as for the cowboys they can only get it up when they are doing each others wives...they rely on thurston too much...

season has still a long way to go,still like newcastle as smokeys...with smith putting the broom through the place in 07 it looks like it may pay off this or next year,the halves of mullen & bailey look good,k.gidley safe at no.1,buderus going well reckon im going to throw a few $$$ on them to win the comp...my team still need to give morris the big A.....TB...


----------



## Bomba (5 May 2008)

go the dragons ... that's 4 points in two weeks ... starting to make their charge now.  slowly but surely they will make the top 4.  now only 2 points out of the eight.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Souths finally won a game by putting some sting in their defence & having john sutton at 5/8...gee only took 8 games to twig to hes a 5/8 not a lock,nadira at hooker gave them some punch up the middle,still reckon they will get the spoon...as for the cowboys they can only get it up when they are doing each others wives...they rely on thurston too much...




Nah, it was Maximus in the crowd that spurred them onto victory.

Doesn`t it look like the game is speeding up at this time of the season.The play the ball area gets the pea blowers wrath with the slightest loafing so the plays are speeding up with a faster play the ball.They`re fit them boys for sure.
I see Lafranchi and Thaiday are exciting to watch at the moment and could easily have been chosen to play this Friday night against NZ.Good form to take into the Origin game in 2 weeks and 2 days in Sydney anyway. 
Noting 8  of the 13 in Fridays run on side represent  somewhere north of  Stanthorpe.


----------



## tigerboi (5 May 2008)

Way too early yet for the dragons to worry about top 8 or dream on top 4,you wanna be in striking distance from about rd 21...for instance i dont think the titans will make the top 6 as its a very long season...lets look at the dragons from rd 21 to rd 26

away v sharks..L
home v tigers...ggrrhhh..we win...L
away v broncos...L
home v warriors...?
home v parra...?
away v roosters...L

in the mean time you got

away v parra...L
home v storm..L
away v manly...L
away v souths...?
home v broncos...L
bye..
home v penrith...?
away v titans...L
away v newcastle...L
home v canberra...?
away v storm..L
home v bulldogs...L

you are 2 points off my team the tigers in 8th BUT we still gotta have a bye...you will need 28 points to grab 8th,so you will need 12 wins plus the 2 byes for 8th...dragons 10 more wins from 17 games...cant see it happening...

i can give you maybe 4 more wins,best bet would be to not make the 8 & with souths finally getting a win....the dreaded spoon(hi jj) comes into play

anyway stick solid! i waited 32 years for the tigers to win a comp,your not far off with 29 years...memories 1979........tb..


----------



## tigerboi (5 May 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Noting 8 of the 13 in Fridays run on side represent  somewhere north of Stanthorpe.




Represent is the word! inglis a black fella from kempsey(so is amos roberts) pulling on a qld jersey???wtf gives...he was playing schoolboys arrive alive cup in the newcastle area...there has to be strict rules about this & inglis is the perfect example,hes about as qld as wally lewis is a nsw,ditto folau as he is actually a wests tigers junior...

What you have now is guys like SBW being skilled up by the australian league system having played nsw schoolboys then deciding they are kiwis,thereby taking spots intended for australian kids,they need to make a decision who they will represent way before they use the australian league system to then play for nz,& yes im aware of willie mason being born in auckland however he grew up in newcastle & committed himself to australia always...

By the way did anyone know that sterlo was actually born in toowoomba??
...tb..


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2008)

Yeah tb the rules are ...



> Under State of Origin rules, players are selected for *the state in **which they first played senior **(or registered) rugby league*. Players must also be eligible to represent Australia at an international level.




and some other interesting facts for viewers ...



> Adrian Lam, born in PNG – but raised in Brisbane – wore the maroon jersey fourteen times from 1995 to 2000, and New Zealand-born players Willie Mason, Tonie Carroll and Karmichael Hunt have played for NSW (Mason) and Queensland (Carroll, Hunt). Hunt's story is an interesting one. Forced to choose between his native country and his adopted one, the Broncos fullback spurned his roots so he could qualify for origin, as well as represent Australia, while Carroll is a dual international.




No matter who they play for, they give their best.(for QLD )


----------



## tigerboi (6 May 2008)

Yeah mate im well aware of the rules as i said about mason,but the inglis case shows what a farce those rules are,kiwis & papuans playing for qld just shows you the rules need to be tweaked...re:inglis is skilled up in the nsw junior rugby league system,plays arrive alive in newcastle,goes to qld to play his first senior game & hes a queenslander??? i dont think so...

Its a total embarassment to the game & its rules when you see inglis in a qld jumper...as i stated earlier you got kids born here to kiwi parents using the australian junior system to get into the nrl then deciding to play for nz,when did we start being a nursery for nz rugby league? have you ever seen SBW in his nsw schoolboys jumper?

All kids before they pull on a rep jumper need to state their allegiance to nsw/qld & australia,if you wanna be a kiwi fine but you cant be using the australian system when its meant for australian players...

Anyone want to disagree with me??...tb..


----------



## tigerboi (8 May 2008)

Got a split round again with only 6 games on plus the test on friday,now think our team will win but talk of a repeat of last years 58-0 drubbing getting way big headed tipping the aussies but only by 7,might take some pick the scores...25-18,29-22,27-20,19-12...first tryscorer..going for a roughie in ryan hoffman(wests tigers junior) i like his wide running style out with the winger & centre...take him for 1st & last tryscorer..odds..$21.00 same odds for man of the match..$21.00,got a 20/1 shot up on saturday so go again on the hoff.

now onto the nrl games,roosters to raid the raiders,bulldogs to pants the panthers,sharks to lassoo the cowgirls,broncos to see off the sea eagles,the eels to drag on the dragons,heres a good punting game,ive tipped the storm over the knights but im going to have some of the $3.50(5/2) on offer for the knights to upset the storm in melbourne,dont forget the storm will have 
inglis,smith,folau,crocker,slater & now cronk has been called in on stanby for 
thurston..$3.50 i cannot ignore..the knights are giant killers this year...

on the punt...

pick the score...25-18,29-22,27-20,19-12,23-16

hoffman 1st & last try,mom... all $21.00

knights away to storm at $3.50


roosters,bulldogs,sharks,broncos,eels,storm(backing the knights)

go hard or go home...tb..


----------



## tigerboi (11 May 2008)

The form is so hard to pick early on with really any team capable of beating the other,bulldogs & broncos were disapointing losers but will hit back soon.

my early tip of penrith as a smokey could be true,i potted them after the first 4 games with the loss of wallace vital,they will go ok but i still like newcastle as the real giant killers this year,the coach put the broom through last year & come the 2nd half of the year it will pay off..

Onto the dragons(hi jj),losers again,good bet to not make the 8 & good value for the spoon...tb

ryles good reserve grader..soft


----------



## tigerboi (12 May 2008)

Hey jj your dragons getting desperate now looking to 33 year old cokehead has beens...great message for the young kids ay...

nrl should have refused his registration,got some front coming back to the game that made him after deserting it for the glam rah rah drug snorting 

now 100% getting the spoon!

crystal ball...sailor wont last 3 games...tb

*Sailor Officially a Dragon*
*St George Illawarra Dragons*
NRL

The St George Illawarra Dragons today wish to advise that they have agreed to terms with former Kangaroo and Wallaby, Wendell Sailor until the end of the 2009 season.
“Wendell Sailor is a great athlete and particularly a great Rugby League player. He is a person who brings significant attributes to our Club,” said Dragons Chief Executive Officer Peter Doust. “We have conducted detailed reviews of his injury history, fitness base and overall commitment to achieve, and believe this new partnership will generate positives for both parties.
“We are confident he can be effective for the Club, on and off the field. Wendell has a specific educational / experience message to communicate, off the field, and an opportunity to reposition his status as a Rugby League player, an athlete and a valued citizen of our community,” added Doust.
Sailor, 33, played 185 games for the Brisbane Broncos, scoring 110 tries between 1993-2001 before switching to Rugby Union.
“I’m very excited about joining the Dragons and am grateful to them for giving me the opportunity,” said Sailor. “I don’t believe that my sporting career is finished and I have had a long time to reflect upon it having been outside of the sporting arena since May 2006.
“I believe that I can still compete at a high level and it is comforting to know that I now have a real opportunity to do so.
“I’m looking forward to the challenge, I have worked hard on my fitness and I’m excited about playing my first competitive rugby league game since the 2001 preliminary final against Parramatta”.
Sailor will make his rugby league comeback this Saturday with the Shellharbour Marlins in the Jim Beam Cup against Erina in Shellharbour at 5.30pm


----------



## Bomba (12 May 2008)

some dubious referring decisions jipped the dragons of a deserved victory


----------



## justjohn (13 May 2008)

TB......you are home today ,not hauling any kleenex's .How did you like Phil Gould's column about Ryles on Sunday ,saying when he was NSW coach Ryles would have been one of the first picked along with Barrett .Remember 2004 TB......DRAGONS 50 TIGGER SOFTC-CKS 0  also that year DRAGONS 38 TIGGERS 10...Talking about hardmen where are the tigger imposters GIBBS & O'HARA .Gibbs hasn't been the same since o'meley used him as a speed hump and left him lying down on the job


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

Hey thats funny from a guy whos team havent won a grand final for 29 years,but as for scores from a few years ago..dont mean crap to me..

ALL I REMEMBER IS YOUR GUN PLAYER BAWLING HIS EYES OUT...what a sook

jj theres only 1 thing that matters..we belted you 20-10...hahaha

remember kapow halatau!!...
2 tries he just bashed you up....jj when are you going to realise this is all that matters...see these photos here..below????

its called winning a premiership,when the st george-illawarra dragons win one of these....you can bag me out...until then stick to your soft ryles & sailor coke head...


WESTS TIGERS 2005 CHAMPS,DRAGONS..CHUMPS!!

priceless!!dragons 2008 wooden spooners...bet of the year...


----------



## justjohn (13 May 2008)

What took you so long TB ,you mentioned in another thread(sgb merger )about Kelly pulling down some pants,being a tigger boy you should be an expert on pulling down pants with ex players SIRRO-JUNIOR & coach JONES being renown pant pullers


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

Here it is again jj see as though your memory is a bit hazy...

dragons thought they just had to turn up,got a football lesson..



WESTS TIGERS ROAR INTO NRL GRAND FINAL
Sunday 25 Sep 2005 11:00
by Matthew O'Neill





It was no upset and it's no fluke that the Wests Tigers are into the 2005 Telstra Premiership Grand Final after defeating the St George Illawarra Dragons 20-10 in front of a packed house at Aussie Stadium last night.

Critics have been waiting for the bite in the Tigers to go away but they keep on roaring louder and louder every week. Wests are a football side playing with extreme confidence and they are prepared to back themselves in every situation at every moment of the game.

Wests Tigers were underdogs with the bookmakers heading into the clash against the Dragons and the Saints might have a galaxy of individual superstars but Wests are team and one that plays with plenty of thrills and excitement whenever they can.

Even when the Tigers were in front at various stages last week and the week before against Brisbane they still threw the ball around like a hot potato and still looked at ways of scoring more points. Their attitude is that if the opposition score 20 points we have to score at least 21 and they will never go down wondering with the way they throw the football around.

Wests Tigers coach Tim Sheens has invested on youth and got the team he has wanted free of the deadwood that came with the $8million carrot in 2000. Sheens has a cool head and in my opinion now the No.2 halfback in the world leading the show, a workaholic pack and a dazzling backline with speed, flair and footwork that no other team can match. Most of all they are young, they are enthusiastic and they absolutely enjoy their football.

The big match stage against the Dragons was meant to be their downfall but someone forgot to tell the Tigers as they started in a blaze of glory with Benji Marshall's footwork on for display against as given room from a scrum feed scored in a great 20m dash to the line. Brett Hodgson missed a rare goal with Wests up 4-0. The score was 10-0 in the 22nd minute when impressive lock forward Dene Halitau crossed over as genuine hopes of making the Grand Final increased dramatically.

Wes Naiqama scored a 50m try in the 27th minute to open up the Saints account as they found space and numbers down the left hand side with Naiqama having too much pace. Michael Ennis added the extras to bring the Dragons within four points.

A telling blow in the match came five minutes before the break when Chris Heighington went over to score. It gave Wests a 10-point cushion heading into the break.

The second half was tense as the Dragons did everything in their individual power to get back into the match and Wests Tigers continued to play the football they know best. Trent Barrett crashed over from close to the line to bring the Saints right back into contention. Wests Tigers however refused to wilt and went further in front when Halitau scored his second try.

St George Illawarra threw absolutely in the final 15 minutes but the under-rated Wests Tigers defence was more than outstanding.

The achievement of the Wests Tigers is no fluke and no upset. Sheens has carefully planned this year extremely well and invested wisely on youth. Last year the Tigers were extremely competitive and these youngsters now shining were nursed through by the likes of Scott Sattler, who only played at the club for one year but taught the players plenty about attitude, dedication and getting the best out of your own ability.

Last year the Bulldogs won the competition building their team around a bench that had instant impact and firepower with Sonny Bill Williams, Reni Maitua and Roy Asotasi. Penrith the year before had a young and robust side with four impact forwards on the bench that kept coming all day with a few cool heads around it. The Roosters in 2002 relied a lot on a high intense defensive system and brought the kick chase game to new levels.

Wests Tigers in 2005 have taken Rugby League to a different level and showed that the game keeps on getting revolutionised by the week. Their team is built on speed, flair and mobility. They have increased the pace of the game to a new level and showed that raw speed and footballing skill can't be replaced. It's now up to the other teams to find ways to combat and revolutioned the brand of football that Sheens and his team have started to play.

It's not the first time that a Sheens coached side has taken the game to new steps and new heights with the Canberra Raiders in the late 1980's and early-mid 1990's setting the benchmark for attacking Rugby League. The Wests Tigers play an adlib attacking brand whereas Sheens' old side with Ricky Stuart and Laurie Daley in the halves played a much more structured but equally brilliant attacking style of football. Both sides had under-rated packs that kept coming all day, Canberra had two great forwards in lock Bradley Clyde and hooker Steve Walters and there's no doubting that both Halitau and Robbie Farah will be household names for many years to come.

Wests Tigers will play the winner of today's clash between Parramatta Eels and North Queensland Cowboys. Tab Sportsbet already have the Tigers as $1.90 favourites to win the Grand Final with the Eels at $2.00 and North Queensland the long shots at $10.00.

The Cowboys have been written off and their season has never got into first gear despite finishing in the top four and proving themselves for the second year running to be Queensland's most dominant NRL team. Parramatta have been outstanding and Brian Smith has changed his style of coaching to be more relaxed and the Eels have played a better style of football as a result. However, after being settled on his sides all year and none of the last minute changes, Smith has been playing attempted mind games with Nathan Hindmarsh being out and than in the side. When Smith openly declared last week that Hindmarsh wasn't going to play Graham Murray would have planned for Hindmarsh being available.

Today's game will be interesting with the Eels as short-priced favourites but the Cowboys have the attacking fair of Matt Bowen and Johnathan Thurston to cause damage from nothing situations. Whoever wins today will be facing up to a confident and bristling Wests Tigers outfit that has all the momentum and the support of Sydney firmly behind them

heres a grab..

*NRL. First preliminary final.* St George Illawarra v Wests Tigers. The Dragons must overcome the curse of the week off if they are to tame the flamboyant Tigers and win a place in the grand final. The Dragons have the bigger men and bigger names but the Tigers are this year's giant-killers and have momentum and confidence. This will be finals footy at its best.


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

Your hitting a brick wall here,ive got a premiership & you aint got a pot to piss in!matey ryles is soft..its a known fact..

Tiger cubs savage Broncos
By Laine Clark 
Sydney
September 19, 2005


The play-off party continued for Wests Tigers yesterday when the young joint-venture side blew away Brisbane 34-6 in their NRL semi-final at Aussie Stadium.
Far from being fazed in their maiden finals campaign, the Tigers piled on six tries to one to book a preliminary final against title favourite St George Illawarra at Aussie Stadium on Saturday night.
In the other preliminary final, Melbourne Storm's conqueror, North Queensland, faces Parramatta on Sunday.
To the delight of a 36,563-strong pro-Tigers crowd, Brisbane lost its sixth straight final - a run that goes back to 2002.
In contrast, the Tigers backed up from last weekend's record 50-6 qualifying-final win over North Queensland to clinch their 10th win in 12 games and confirm themselves as title dark horses.
Veteran Brisbane coach Wayne Bennett admitted after the defeat that the Broncos may be tempted to look at a new coach.
Being eliminated from the finals was a bitter pill for him to swallow after Brisbane had led the competition by six points late in the season.

Asked about critics who have suggested Brisbane should consider "a change in coaching style or change in coach", Bennett replied: "Maybe they're right."
He went on: "(But) the game is constantly changing . . . You think you've got something mastered and something will show you up and you've got to make a change there.
"I think we are at the cutting edge as a club in all facets in what we do. So there will be new things to look to and inject down the track."
Bennett has coached Brisbane since its inaugural year in 1988


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

priceless go look at your hard man ryles & barrett bawling their eyes out,you might as well join them jj...haha..


here it is..the closest you will ever get to winning the comp,cronulla will win one before your sooks..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpFkPh64I_Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYM0-NlM_pA&feature=related


----------



## justjohn (13 May 2008)

Go for it TB you can't upset me today SGB is running as hard as a Ryles hitup:


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

justjohn said:


> Go for it TB you can't upset me today SGB is running as hard as a Ryles hitup:




ryles hit up yeah!speaking of it ups!wont be long before they are all doing lines with the big dell,what a total embarrassment ,speaking of why have you got an avatar of the cry baby barrett...haha..tb

jj remember this....

kapow halatau


----------



## tigerboi (14 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> thats not my nsw team wysiwyg thats the curtain raiser game!!
> 
> nsw 3-0
> 1.kurt gidley
> ...




Here is the side for game 1 with my bolter wallace in at halfback(took the 14/1 & the 7/1 on mullen..thx nsw tab!)

1.brett stewart
2.jarryd hayne
3.mark gasnier
4.matt cooper
5.anthony quinn
6.greg bird
7.peter wallace
8.brett white
9.danny buderus
10.ben cross
11.ryan hoffman
12.willie mason
13.paul gallen
14.anthony laffranchi
15.anthony tupou
16.craig fitzgibbon
17.ben hornby

i got 10 out of the 17 & would have picked fitzgibbon but thought he was retired from state of origin,its going to be a great battle with bellamy up against his storm players,i am surprised that qld have tate on the wing & not inglis..yep inglis can do freakish things but the first kiwi try showed he is a shirt grabber(or as my dad would say..dont shake hands with them..bury them on their backside.)

i expect bellamy to run the big mobile boppers like hoffman,tupou at inglis to test out if hes gonna tackle or shake hands with them,now onto our front row which i think should have been o'meley & bailey(injured?)from what i ve seen of cross & whites game is they are a ryles type prop,just take it up nothing else..in origin you need an o'meley up front to put some fire into the team.

i think the game will rest on the bolter wallace,hes direction of the plays is vital..he can kick long range field goals as well..however qld look deadset very strong,aint seen a better qld team since '89..but i do think bellamy may target slater with the bomb & inglis with his defence.

to our bench i like the selection of hornby,he can play anywhere & with only 10 interchanges in the game,he ,stewart & hayne will test the big tiring qld pack,the game is usually in the balance in the last 10 minutes...bellamy will look to play an expansive game to run the big boppers ragged...cant wait gonna back nsw of course...

1st try scorer..jarryd hayne
last try scorer..danny buderus(long shot)
m.o.m...peter wallace(got good odds on him being in the side so ill stick)

pick the score..29-22,27-20,25-18,23-16,21-14,19-12(both sides)

go the blues...tb


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 May 2008)

Now that NSW team has got some firepower I will admit and would give any team in the world (except QLD 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ) a flogging.Definately more depth in the blues line-up with bench players that could be in the run on, no probs.No Locky and the home ground first up is probably a psyche barrier for the Maroons too.
   Obviously there is a new position in the QLD side with 6 going to K.Hunt.He  will handle this position with his can do attitude and natural skills.The starting 13 have all played for Australia.Good luck. 





XXXX Maroons Queensland Team 

1. Billy Slater - Storm
2. Brent Tate - Warriors
3. Greg Inglis - Storm
4. Justin Hodges - Broncos
5. Israel Folau - Storm
6. Karmichael Hunt - Broncos
7. Johnathan Thurston - Cowboys
8. Carl Webb - Cowboys
9. Cameron Smith (c) - Storm
10. Petero Civoniceva - Panthers
11. Michael Crocker - Storm
12. Sam Thaiday - Broncos
13. Dallas Johnson - Storm
14. Peter J Marsh - Broncos
15. Ben Hannant - Broncos
16. Nate Myles - Roosters
17. Jacob Lillyman - Cowboys


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

wysiwyg well pointed out about hunt,he could play anywhere & a 5/8 these days are not the lewis/kenny types,they are more of an extra backrower inside the centre,more of a lock 5/8 such as fittler was,hunt will handle it no probs.

The nsw front row worries me big time,cross & white are more likely to put cream on their faces than wanna get into the qld pack,look what happened last year when white copped a stiffy...no one rushed in to start throwing them! it shouldve been on for young & old...cattle dog!! i noticed that bailey & o'meley are playing for their clubs this week,id say bellamy got his way there.

I dont think qld can win without lockyer,he provides the depth & width on the right to left shifts with the double decoy runners giving hodges & inglis free runs to the lines,thurston is more suited to the blindside of the field plus his long clearance kicks rarely see grass,his short kicks are pin point but his long kicks always seem to find the fullback,remember his blindside kick in the 2005 grand final?benji went around behind hodgson then busted them for the greatest grand final try..

Now onto jack gibson who was buried yesterday,named the super coach of the century,great thinker & brought the game into the fulltime arena..i remember the '75 grand final like it was only yesterday,the 1st in colour...
easts '75 the best team ive ever seen,since you can throw in any team yuo like,his parra sides of 81-83,the canberra,broncos,storm,manly,bulldogs comp winners since...wouldve been belted..

'75 was the year easts won the amco cup & the comp,i lived on lilyfield rd leichhardt & went every wednesday night,i was there when fairfax broke his leg & mark harris also missed the GF through injury,jack gibson picked a  nobody out of the easts A grade team..john rheinburger.know the team like it was yesterday,it was ian schuberts(now the nrl salary cap boss) 1st year in sydney,gibson plucked him out of wauchope..brass was in the centres.

this was the GF famous for langlands white boots,it was only 5-0 at halftime but easts cut loose later to win 38-0

1.schubert
2.pickett
3.brass
4.rheinburger
5.w.mullins(bretts dad)
6.peard(to parra '76,their 5/8 in '76,'77 bench,then 5/8 in the replay)
7.mayes
8.k.stevens(lock)
9.coote(his 9th GF since 1965,7 wins,5xsouths,2xeasts)
10.beetson(c)missed the '69 GF with the tigers
11.hedger
12.walters(won 6 from 7 GF)
13.mckay

fairfax & harris out injured but won in '74

ill go find my book for the replacements & the st george side..

the axe bunny reilly replaced coote & des o'reilly for beetson,gee shows you what a team they were,bunny reilly who was in the '74 side made way for stumpy stevens at lock pushing coote into the 2nd row with beetson.(both in the team of the century)

Its ironic that stumpy stevens & beetson were with gibson at parra in '81 with stevens in the 2nd row but gibson had dropped beetson to reserve grade as he already had bob o'reilly in the front row..john peard the 5/8 in '75 had been the parra coach in 1980.

heres the st george side.

1.langlands(replaced by r.finch,refs boss & dad of brett)
2.mills
3.r.ferguson
4.goodwin(sons play for cronulla & canberra)
5.chapman
6.bailey
7.billy smith
8.drake
9.stone
10.fitzgerald
11.beath
12.edge(went on to captain parra to the 81,82,83.comps)
13.tatana

starkey replaced stone.

easts 38(mayes2,brass2,mckay,beetson,pickett,schubert tries,peard 7 goals)st george.0

st george beat easts in the GF qualifier 8-5,only their 2nd loss of the year

finch & edge were the only survivors to play in saints 75,77,79 gf's

great memories from '75,maybe i should do a GF flash back every week

Beetson,mayes,fairfax,harris,peard,mullins,schubert,brass..just a magical team that could do anything,beetson & fairfax combo was lethal..

Now this week we are back to 8 games for a week then split again during soo..

storm,eels,tigers,penrith,canberra,manly,cronulla,titans.


...tb


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: Parramatta very average football team...*

Spooly mate,i saw some very worrying signs last night of a very average football side,ive stuck with parra for 10 rounds & they are sacked... down into the bottom with souths,saints,canberra...

The roosters forwards just deadset bashed parra last night plus juniors boy at half for the roosters is going to be in the aussie no 7 one day(hes a north ryde junior who should be at the tigers)

I havent seen the roosters defence like that since the made the 3 GF'S a few years ago.wagon,cayless,hindmarsh,ridell look to me they have seen better days,hindmarsh was spotted twice in defence by big setamata sa & sa just ran over hindmarsh for 2 soft tries...

finch does alot of dumb things,if i was hagan i would put the broom thru the joint,grothe first try again at 10/1.,mateo also does dumb stuff..joel reddy is wasted out there.i reckon he would go good in the back row,give the pack some legs coz atm they are getting bashed.

Now onto the titans the team that has surprised me in only their 2nd year,naturally the signing of scott prince from us was the key to the wins now coming their way,ive said they may fade in the 2nd half of the season.
but with prince not in soo they may steal a march during soo but can they hang on in the top 4 come round 26??

They have got some really top notchers in the key positions,7 prince,1 campbell,9 friend,6 rogers..ironically campbell & rogers did not play last night & i think it was their best win yet,they held the doggies out after it was 36 v 6 tackles..at the start of the game..
dont forget the tigers connection of prince,laffranchi,jeffreys...

They remind me of the tigers in 2005,outsiders with a rough hope at the top 8,but its their forward pack ive watched closely & they are the real deal this titans pack with much better cred than tigers 2005.

bull baileys first game in 6 weeks & he played 71 minutes(that gave them a good advantage with the bench)

friend,he is a great little hooker & tackles all night,most underated

meyer,he has played for australia & getting back to the form at the broncos

laffranchi,has played his way into soo this year but there is one other forward at the titans i think has been the best so far!

mark miniciello,he is deadset the most improved forward in the game atm & the titans form has alot to do with his new game,he had another blinder last night & i reckon he is a bolter for game 2 & 3 soo if injuries happen,i know he is a few more down the list but he would not let nsw if called up..

sunday 4pm trendsetters dont miss the tigers v newcastle(my giant killers of '08...)


tb


----------



## Bomba (18 May 2008)

Boring watching this weeks matches with most teams without their origin stars.  

This however helped my dragons immensely.  Hopefully the win will give them some confidence. 

Slow and steady, they will end up in the top 4.


----------



## arminius (18 May 2008)

if thats not the most optimistic view ever im not here. dragons. top 4. lol.

yep rooters are favorites now tigerboi. parra very subdued, but they will come home with a wet sail i reckon. watch out in sept. 

titans are very fit, but i dunno, away from home....

rooter, storm, bronco, parra, and penrith are the dark horses i reckon.


----------



## spooly74 (18 May 2008)

*Re: Parramatta very average football team...*




tigerboi said:


> Spooly mate,i saw some very worrying signs last night of a very average football side,ive stuck with parra for 10 rounds & they are sacked... down into the bottom with souths,saints,canberra...
> 
> The roosters forwards just deadset bashed parra last night plus juniors boy at half for the roosters is going to be in the aussie no 7 one day(hes a north ryde junior who should be at the tigers
> 
> ...




Yep mate, cant really disagree 
Signed Finch for 3 more years, just need him to do the simple things!!!!
Missing Marsh from DH and Burt has been pretty predictable.
Agree about Reddy too, maybe when Inu returns Hagan might switch a few things.
Think we`ll make the 8 though 

Watched your Tigs and it looks like you might get your wish re Morris.
Marshall and Head to start in the halfs next week .... you guys looked like scoring every time you got the ball.

Tough being an Eel.


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2008)

*ReARRA GOTTA SHOW SOME FORM FIRST*

Mate i wont write them off completely BUT they look an ordinary team atm,as i didnt think my own team would come good in 2005,they were 11th at the 1/2 way & just went to leichhardt to see the storm smash us.

My girls love parra so i said the tigs are going bad well go to more parra games coz my youngest loves the young guru(1st try again at 10/1,we got 12/1 in the semi last year)so what did the tigers do?win 8 in a row storm into the top 4 & win the comp.

I remember after the storm game when the tigs were looking like finishing closer to 15th than 8th,i got out all my betting tickets that i stashed(missuss hates gambling,too bad!)i was gonna throw them all away,heaps of $20 at 150/1,heaps of $50 at 125,the kids were saying what a loser team...BUT i said i grew up in leichhardt,pulled a balmain schoolboys jersey on,i will stick fat...

I went & put them back in my brief case & forgot all about them until the 3rd last game of the proper season...deadset forgot i had them..i remember this game coz i thought this was the game v the bulldogs that would tell me if they could win the comp,dogs led 2-0,we absolutely towelled them up 54-2,from then on i backed them heavily from 12/1 all the way into $1.90 fav.

So spooly parra look slow & ordinary atm but it can change in 3 games,i wanna see them win 3 in a row,before i tipped them again..just like the racing mate,helideck has won 3 in a row & looks like winning the straddie at around 6/1....form is what parra need..(maybe hagan cant coach a team without joey?who knows..but i like newcastle as the smokeys this year)

Yep the tigers looked real good yesterday & we will be a force if morris gets the boot(he was in your gf losing team with hodgo)head has a great kicking game as i pointed out some time ago,benji looked real sharp so the next three games mate will be the 1/2 way...see how things go...tb


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2008)

*Re:SAINTS GOOD ODDS FOR THE SPOON!*



Bomba said:


> Boring watching this weeks matches with most teams without their origin stars.
> 
> This however helped my dragons immensely. Hopefully the win will give them some confidence.
> 
> Slow and steady, they will end up in the top 4.




Top 4?? you mean the top 8 surely? which i cant see them make it but if you believe they can get in the top 4,you should be backing them now..good odds too!..the comp cant be won from outside the top 4 & hasnt since it started in 2000.(nrl)

saints...top 4...$34

saints...top 8...$8

saints...minor premiers...$251(titans $8)

saints ...win comp...$26

saints...to miss the 8...$1.05...or 1/20

saints...wooden spoon...$5.50...(thats your best bet,dont forget this week north qld has the bye & you play manly away.then you got souths away & broncos at home)

saints not going good enough(yep they beat the storms reserve gradeso what..)to make the 8 let alone get within a bulls roar of the top 4...

Go the spoon at $5.50 with souths at $2.20...tb


----------



## mshepherd (19 May 2008)

Go the Dragons! - or better yet - Illawarra Steelers!!

Bennett on board, Wendel looking likely. Just need Barret back from UK and Gasnier healthy then the Dragons will finally perform like they should. - Broncs and Storm shall fall...


----------



## Bomba (19 May 2008)

arminius said:


> if thats not the most optimistic view ever im not here. dragons. top 4. lol.QUOTE]
> 
> Hahaha i have to keep the faith.  I think the dragons play the broncos on an origin week, so hopefully another easy win, although the sharks struggled against the baby broncos. It must have been a dragons supporter who made up the draw.


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2008)

You guys are very funny...



mshepherd said:


> Go the Dragons! - or better yet - Illawarra Steelers!!
> 
> Bennett on board, Wendel looking likely. Just need Barret back from UK and Gasnier healthy then the Dragons will finally perform like they should. - Broncs and Storm shall fall...




So a 33 year old cocaine addict is the dragons saviour??looking to get your 1st premiership in 29 years,its no fluke the trophy cabinet has been bare since 1979,the addition of illawarra & canberra in 1982 spread the game state wide then even worse for saints when the broncos & newcastle came into the comp. in 1988.

The merger with illawarra was 10 years too late as saints didnt see the future with the game going from a suburban comp of sydney teams to in 1967 a 12 team comp with cronulla & penrith added...

The geographics of the game changed & its no fluke that penrith have won more comps in the last 17 years than the saints..

look at the some of the original city teams of:

easts...27 years between comps..1975/2002(lost 2 in between,1980,2000)

north sydney...only won 2 comps...1921,1922

south sydney...since 1972 when manly won their 1st comp,souths have made the semis 7 times,not been in a gf since 1971.they must merge to be any chance in the future.with easts...

balmain...1969 winners,1988 & 1989 runners up...we merged with wests in 2000 who hadnt won a comp for 50 years...kapow we won a comp after 5 years.

wests...last comp was in 1952 i think,they were in the same boat as norths,an expanding comp into huge regional areas with great juniors & they were going to die.

canterbury...is the one city club that prepared for the expansion,they won comps in 84,85,95 & 04...but i do think eventually there will be another 1 possibly 2 mergers...

newtown...too close to souths,canterbury,st george & balmain...they had not won a comp for 60 years when they went broke...unfortunate geograhics.

The same type of consolidation happened a long time ago when teams like glebe & university where in the comp.

future possible mergers

easts & souths

st george & cronulla

st george & souths

st george & canterbury(they already play together in a combined junior comp along with the balmain juniors)

Now lets look at the geographicals of parramatta & penrith...

Parramatta came in with manly in 1947,(manly with the great bozo won comps in 72,73 v cronulla,76 v parra their 1st gf,& 78 without fulton who returned in 87 &96 to win as coach)

Parramatta's last comp in 1986 coincided with the population shift west to penrith who have the largest juniors in world rugby league.

penrith made the semis for the first time by way of a play off for 5th v manly in 1985 i think the coach was ron willey the coach of manly in their 1st 2 premiership wins.parra ironically were too good for them 38-6.

The following year 1986 parra won their last comp,the dynasty had shifted further west & another dynasty was forming at canberra.

Penrith in 1988 once again were in a play off for 5th this time the tigers beat them 28-8 & went all the way to the grand final with ellery hanley the hero,it was a pointer to the future for penrith,yet to make the semis without a play off but they were now taken notice of.

Penrith made the 1989 semis outright this time & only to go down to the grand finalists balmain 24-12,canberra 27-18...in 1990 they beat brisbane 26-16(who lost to the other 1967 entrant cronulla 38-14 in 1989),they avenged their loss to canberra in 1989 by smashing them 30-12...BUT canberra beat them 18-14 in the grand final..

Penrith were minor premiers i think in 1991 & took revenge on canberra with royce simmons retiring with 2 tries in the 19-12 win..

penrith in the semis since parras last comp in 86(97 SL n/a) 
(play off 88),89,90,91,2000,2003,2004.missed semis 05,06,07.(parra minor prems,8th,8th)runners up,90.winners,91,03,2004..gf qual,2000.lost 1st week

parra in the semis since 86 comp,98,99,2000,2001.MP,2002,2005.MP,2006,2007.

parra lost the 98,99,2000,2005 grand final qualifiers
finished 8th in 06,07 losing to melbourne.
lost the 2001 grand final

parramatta & penrith,since penrith 1st made the semis in the 88 play off have only made them together once..in 2000 with penrith out the first week & parra losing the gf qualifier...you can now see how parra have gone since the important milestones..both in 1988.

1.Penrith making the semis after parras last premiership.

2.brisbane & newcastle enter the comp in 1988.both have won grand finals.

So it is a geographical shift out west & new teams that parra has had to contend with,but the stats also show that when 1 team makes the semis its unlikely the other will...

This also points directly to the lack of success for st george over the last 29 years of not one premiership victory,when teams without previous wins & new teams go from strength to strength such as newcastle,canberra,wests tigers,brisbane,melbourne,teams that have won comps in recent years since 1988...plus the surprise packets this year of the titans ironically coached by john cartwright the penrith 2nd rower during their emergence in the dynasty of some great players.

These teams have built dynasties in a very short time like,brisbane,canberra,newcastle,melbourne...all regional teams that miss the disadvantage that city teams like souths,st george,cronulla & parramatta have to grapple with,i wonder in the future if parra will try to merge with penrith??

those 4 teams st george,cronulla(no comps yet),souths,parra have gone a total 130 years without winning a comp..



tigerboi said:


> here it is..the closest you will ever get to winning the comp,cronulla will win one before your sooks..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpFkPh64I_Q&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYM0-NlM_pA&feature=related


----------



## tigerboi (21 May 2008)

*Re:GALLOP,CLUBS WILL GO BROKE*

David gallop the boss of the nrl must have read this thread? story today speaks of the dire straits of the sydney clubs,in particular st george-illawarra,cronulla,penrith...just what i said yesterday..too many sydney teams.

We will eventually see saints & cronulla merge,its gotta happen & as much as the fans dont like it,the geograhics of those teams are too close,i was against the tigers merging at first with wests as im a tigerboi 100% but the alternative was to go broke.come 2005 we are lifting the trophy..

As for penrith the pokie tax has hit hard & they may also merge with parra one day in the future as well...a super western team would have a huge junior league..

Now onto the SOO tonight,qld will be very hard to beat BUT its in our backyard..sydney & we all know the cane toads dont like getting any further south of the tweed!

Craig bellamy is a very astute coach of the game & you only gotta look to the storm to see his game plan will be to tackle qld out of the game..wallace & bird i think hold the key in the halves,but also look for jarryd hayne to have a blinder to make up for his blue last year.

On the punt.

nsw to win with the start at $1.90(2.5 start to nsw)

1st try scorer,going for value with the back rowers in mason & gallen...
mason & gallen...$15.00 each

80min margin....draw..$21.00,..trendsetters i reckon this is the bet of the night,20/1 for a draw at fulltime...how close do these games end up all the time?.thats a 20 bagger for a draw...great value for the 2 best teams in rugby league...

go the blues...tb


----------



## Bomba (21 May 2008)

is there extra time in SOO?  

If so is it golden point?


----------



## tigerboi (21 May 2008)

Bomba said:


> is there extra time in SOO?
> 
> If so is it golden point?




Yep mate but the betting ends at 80 minutes,so i think 20/1 for a draw in SOO imo is a very good wager...

yep extra time is in soo,so if you back the draw & nsw with the 2.5 start & either team kicks a field goal in extra time you still collect on 2 bets...

nsw with 2.5 start

draw at 80mins

remember this stat:12 games at anz,qld 1 win...thats 1 win only,i would never back a horse with 1 win at say ranwick...nsw are $2.20 to win outright,thats 1 1/5th a bag in a 2 horse race....great odds as well or you get $1.90 with 2.5 start...thats 90% profit!

what about the nsw punter who has had $700,000 large on qld at $1.74..
what a fool...1/12 down here....tb


----------



## golfmos123 (21 May 2008)

TB,

Before you start counting chickens before they've hatched for SOO tonight, don't forget the Michael Crocker streak!!  He's now won 32 in a row in all competitions, and hasn't played in a losing team since Round 24, 2005 !!!

He must think league is an easy game - you turn up, run on, hit people and then run off having scored more points than your opposition!!

GO THE MAROONS


----------



## Bomba (21 May 2008)

the dragons should by Crocker, maybe this is the only way they can hit a winning streak.


----------



## golfmos123 (21 May 2008)

Bomba said:


> the dragons should by Crocker, maybe this is the only way they can hit a winning streak.





Mate, he might be a great player (arguable), but what you are asking for is a miracle!!  Even he wouldn't be able to help the Saints


----------



## golfmos123 (21 May 2008)

There you have it - the Crocker streak is no more, stopped at 32 by the NSW Blues.  

As a patriotic Maroon boy, I have to admit we were outplayed tonight and the big NSW forwards gave it to us in defence.  But as well as the blues played and as badly as Qld played, the score was still relatively close albeit made look better by a late try.

Thought the ref had a poor game and was too scared to blow his whistle, giving NSW some latitude in the wrestle.  Qld tried too hard with the ball and turned it over too many times early in the tackle count.  Great game by Wallace, possibly the best origin debut by a playmaker for some time - he went well.  The better side won and we move on to Suncorp in a few weeks time.

Prince for Qld #7.........


----------



## Bomba (22 May 2008)

great win by the blues.  They were brutal in defence. They just kept on slamming Billy Slater and the rest of the Queenslanders.


----------



## tigerboi (22 May 2008)

*Re:GO THE BLUES!!$2.20 SPECIALS,QLD..HA HA*



tigerboi said:


> Craig bellamy is a very astute coach of the game & you only gotta look to the storm to see his game plan will be to tackle qld out of the game..wallace & bird i think hold the key in the halves,but also look for jarryd hayne to have a blinder to make up for his blue last year.
> go the blues...tb




Ahh the tigerboi cystal ball again!wallace my 14/1 bolter...

What did i say trendsetters???tackle them out of the game..we just came out & bashed qld...



tigerboi said:


> remember this stat:12 games at anz,qld 1 win...thats 1 win only,i would never back a horse with 1 win at say ranwick...nsw are $2.20 to win outright,thats 1 1/5th a bag in a 2 horse race....great odds as well or you get $1.90 with 2.5 start...thats 90% profit!what about the nsw punter who has had $700,000 large on qld at $1.74..
> what a fool...1/12 down here....tb




Fancy lobbing down here after winning 1/12 & at $1.70 to boot!!

hey it was like taking candy from a baby...$2.20 i got before a late plunge had us into $2.10...

as i said...defence,wallace & bird held the key..

quinn great game,but the turning point in the game for me was & some might think maybe not,but in the 22nd minute with us up 6-0,qld had a 2nd set on our line & thurston put the grubber in but hayne read it well got back in goal & then ran it out...that was a great play..qld after that just ran out of ideas.

I thought cooper had a deadset super game in defence as the qld outside backs never saw the ball,cooper was in their face all night,as i expected bellamy did target slater & inglis(shirt grabber) in defence..gasnier showed up inglis down the blind in a show n go to put stewart in.

Stewart has to modify his in goal pick ups & returns,instead of picking up with his back turned he has to pick up side on to cut the angle out so that he has a better chance of getting out of the in goal,atm he is turning blind & losing vital time which gives the qld chasers a few extra metres to get to him

The forwards were great with fitzgibbon the backbone of the early defensive onslaught,i thought the score flattered qld as nsw were dominant for the full 80mins,qld points came at 39.58 minutes in the first half & in the 79th minute when it mattered least.

Thurston as i said before has a poor clearing kicking game & why qld picked the no.7 of the 2nd last team over prince is beyond me,prince will make a big diff in brisbane but only if he plays half & thurston goes to 5/8..

Having that selection in mind i still think nsw will win the 2nd game...

go the blues...too easy

NSW IN FOR ANOTHER EASY TRY!


----------



## justjohn (22 May 2008)

Bomba said:


> the dragons should by Crocker, maybe this is the only way they can hit a winning streak.




Bomba if you hadn't notice the dragons are on a winning streak ,anyway Crocker wouldn't get a run


----------



## justjohn (22 May 2008)

Geez Tigger give yourself a rap why dont you ,of cause if the blues win Wallace would get the applause and visa-versa .It's a shame every time a game is won the 1/2 is a hero ,sure he had a good game but there was at least 3-4 better than him


----------



## tigerboi (22 May 2008)

*Re:SAVED BY THE BELLAMY!*

THE 2008 Origin series may well prove to be one carved out of the hope that a promising lad of 22 will become a brilliant on-field leader in just nine days.
Debutant Peter Wallace, drafted into the NSW team as possibly the fourth-choice halfback, played with a confidence that was almost spooky, taking charge of the Blues' kicking game and involving himself in the first two tries.
Wallace was a late arrival from Brisbane to the Blues camp but his mature display last night, when he also had to cope with the defensive workload of being a target for the Queensland ball-runners, indicated NSW have found a mature tactical leader for years to come.
Wallace, who may as well have worn a bullseye on his chest, was a focus of runners Greg Inglis and Sam Thaiday and had made 17 tackles by half-time.
Playing a brand of football both daring and decisive, the Blues comprehensively defeated a a dispirited and at times desultory and disjointed Queensland 18-10.
While Wallace deserves much praise for his debut, NSW coach Craig Bellamy came up with a game plan under which his players appeared to relish their assigned roles. It mightn't have been so technically elegant that it would have made a computer geek drool, but his strategy was to play direct, with a hard-hitting, edgy style.
Bellamy's original gameplan, formulated months ago, centred on Newcastle utility Kurt Gidley. The coach proposed a direct game, with hooker Danny Buderus and halfback Gidley - the duo Newcastle club mates - responsible for the attack, focusing on the middle third of the field.
However, Gidley's injury (ironically picked up in a game against Bellamy's Melbourne Storm) and his replacement by Wallace forced a change of strategy. In order to take some responsibility and therefore pressure off Wallace, Bellamy split the halves, sending Wallace to the right and five-eighth Greg Bird to the left when in their own territory. They were instructed to link in Queensland's half of the field and the first try came after five minutes, when they took the first two passes from the ruck.
They launched a midfield raid to the left, passing to second-rower Ryan Hoffman, whose wild pass was scooped up miraculously by fullback Brett Stewart, who passed to wing Anthony Quinn.
The Blues' second try also involved Wallace when he kicked perfectly to Quinn, giving the 25-year-old two tries, also in his debut match.
Bellamy's decision to start with benchman Craig Fitzgibbon also paid dividends when the 30-year-old converted the first try from the sideline.

A cursory glance at the program statistics revealed this was a no-brainer. Fitzgibbon's 16 goals this season, with Mark Gasnier the next on one, showed the Blues needed a goal-kicker on the field at the start - together with the fact the Roosters forward is an 80-minute player and therefore wasted energy coming on late.
There is nothing more dispiriting for a team to have their lead cut by a try just before the break.
Queensland scored their first as the half-time hooter sounded, with Brent Tate placing one hand on the ball following a kick by half Johnathan Thurston.
Gasnier, who set up the Blues' third try in the first half, showed Queensland's try on half-time had not demoralised his team when he made a long, confident break after the interval and put the game beyond doubt, setting up the fourth try in the 68th minute.
Buderus played with guile, guts and energy that spoke volumes for his passion for the jumper.
The Queensland experiment of playing Karmichael Hunt as five-eighth shaped as a success early on, when he executed some monster tackles, but he failed as a pivot in linking with Queensland's brilliant centres, Inglis and Justin Hodges.
The Maroons almost scored a spectacular try when Billy Slater broke from his own half as if chased by the hounds of hell, but the action was diffused at the other end when Nate Myles's wild pass was intercepted.
Yet there was calm amidst the chaos, as the NSW defenders, scattered all over the field, showed the composure that comes with good coaching.
Under Bellamy, where once there was panic, there is now patience.

Wallace clan crest...ready for war


----------



## tigerboi (22 May 2008)

*Re:JJ SHOW SOME BALLS...FOR ONCE*



justjohn said:


> Geez Tigger give yourself a rap why dont you ,of cause if the blues win Wallace would get the applause and visa-versa .It's a shame every time a game is won the 1/2 is a hero ,sure he had a good game but there was at least 3-4 better than him




Hey jj thats the diff with me & you,i back him as a 14/1 bolter just to make the team,never mind man of the match...(wallace the bolterremember?)

you had nothing to say...so you got nothing to say

why dont you show some balls,i get on here every week giving out different tips,just shows what a real loser you are,i tipped the last 3 out of 4 winners in brisbane & you wanna have $10 each way....only girls bet like that..shows me how much dash you got....------more dash here than you----

maybe if you said a few things like where the game will be won etc then you can say yep ill just blow my own trumpet if you dont mind..

make a few insightful predictions,try to pick a winner for once in your life...instead of being a nark ready to 5hitcan anything said...tb


----------



## justjohn (22 May 2008)

Fair comment TIGGER .............I asked you for some tips on horses last week and you selected 8 in syndney and 8 in brissy .mate I haven't a crystal ball like you and geez Tigger your stable is as big as Gai & Hawkes put together at present and not knowing anything about racing  I haven't the GIANT kahoonas like you so 10+10 seemed fair :topic(i know) but in the footy tigger you make more predictions than Nostrodamus so some have to come off  sorry for being a NARK TIGGER NO HARM INTENDED:remybussi


----------



## justjohn (23 May 2008)

Next SOS the Queenslanders don't have to change much ,maybe bring in Prince to play 1/2 or 5/8 put Hunt back to wing and drop one of the wingers.Then again Hunt to fullback ,Slater to wing and shaft a winger.NSW are going to find it tough up there early on with the Maroons all pumped up so I would bring in Ryles to soak up and dish out some PAIN


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re:YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A LONG NECK TO BE A GOOSE*

From memory the stable is a dozen & had you had the balls like me & maybe a few others you would have had winners like helideck at 7/1,15/1,4/1..

16/1 for Quizzical lady,2 wins each on gunfire messiah & amberino... 

14/1 on wallace making the nsw team,(i was quick enough to get 12/1 as soon as i heard that gidley was taken off the field...mmm in sydney on monday night,thats to go with the 14/1 after 3 games of the year.)

My racing tips should be mandatory reading for you as it will show you how to obtain not multi baggers but SUPER multi baggers,something you have never been able to achieve....re:CUS your stock tip.....anyway onto the footy...hey cus...

manly to smash the DRAGons,storm to belt souths,warriors to pluck the roosters,tigers over the titans,sharks to maul the doggies...

dragons to leave their hanbags at home this week...

manly,storm,warriors,tigers,sharks...tb


----------



## justjohn (23 May 2008)

Tigger I don't give a %&^%$#^% about horse racing I only asked for a few tips because once every 10 weeks I have to have a bet and what did I get from you was a dumbarse answer in Snort .Thanx for the effort i hope I can repay the favour one day:topicand of CUS  I'm glad your'e taking a  interest in my stock tip ,why I do not know but its doing OK mate::NRL NEWS .........................Chris Heighington talking to ST.George for a long term contract MO leaving now Heighington seeking other clubs Geez Tigger what a barstard:


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*ReRAGONS LIKE YOU.NO BALLS NO GLORY!*

Hey snort did run last saturday as i said to you...no ****...as true as im the no.1 tigerboi...anyway...blah blah..when are you gonna get an avatar of a player who has won a comp for saints..??oh they didnt have photos way back then...saints a goneski for 2008...

Hope your ex-australian prop watched how nsw forwards in particular the back row just mongreled qld...tb


----------



## justjohn (24 May 2008)

Well Tigger I hope you saw what my handbag carriers did last night now its up to your shirt grabbing ,skirt wearing barbie-doll huggers :


----------



## Bomba (25 May 2008)

top win by the dragons on fridat night.  They had a patch there where they dropped the ball quite often and as a suppoerter i found myself yelling at them through the tv.  Overall i felt they were the  better team on the night and deserved the win.  They really are on a roll now.  Here we come top 4.


----------



## tigerboi (28 May 2008)

*Re:YOU GUYS ARE DREAMING!*



Bomba said:


> top win by the dragons on fridat night. They had a patch there where they dropped the ball quite often and as a suppoerter i found myself yelling at them through the tv. Overall i felt they were the better team on the night and deserved the win. They really are on a roll now. Here we come top 4.






justjohn said:


> Well Tigger I hope you saw what my handbag carriers did last night now its up to your shirt grabbing ,skirt wearing barbie-doll huggers :




I wasnt impressed one iota,i thought manly deadset threw that game away,2 tries from kicks & the other going through watmough when still knocked silly.but hey stick solid they might get to 8th place..

contrast that to the tigers who really slogged it out with the frontruners of the comp...tigers looking like a repeat of 2005..hoping to see more DRAGons bawling like little girls..why do you have a sooky sooky la la for your avatar jj..

well sunny clayton melbourne calling tonight so gotta get some more zzzzs


tips.broncos,raiders,storm,penrith,newcastle,DRAGons,titans,TIGERS

back friday....tb

border express.


----------



## Bomba (28 May 2008)

the dragons are on a roll.  Their position on the table does not justify how well they are playing.  Yes, friday was very poor, but they did play better than Manly and they were the better team on the night, consequently they deserved to win. 

The dragons have lost to Cronulla in golden point, and to Parra by 1 point.  So a win in one of those two games would have had them higher up the table.  They have now beaten the top 4 teams (Storm without rep players).

They now play bunnies (should win), broncos (no reps, should win), panthers at home (should win).  So that is 6 points which should bosst them up the table. However the dragons are a heart break team for their supporters and i wouldnt be surprised if they lost these 3 games, lol.


----------



## Bomba (31 May 2008)

what a match last night between the eels and broncos.  Havent seen a match that good for some time, it was exciting viewing. 

Fui Fui in full flight was funny to see.  

If i was an eels fan i would have been devastated at losing in the last 2 seconds of the match.


----------



## spooly74 (31 May 2008)

Bomba said:


> what a match last night between the eels and broncos.  Havent seen a match that good for some time, it was exciting viewing.
> 
> Fui Fui in full flight was funny to see.
> 
> If i was an eels fan i would have been devastated at losing in the last 2 seconds of the match.




I swear Bomba I nearly puked all over the TV ... could not believe it.
We are capable of the very best and worst in the space of 5 mins.

I`ve said for years it`s tough being an Eel and last night was no exception.
Great to see Inu back though..how good was he in the air!

Hagan needs his head examined if he continues with Grothe


----------



## justjohn (31 May 2008)

WHERE'S OUR FEARLESS LEADER ,STILL HAULING KLEENEX .HOW'S HIS ABOUT FACE WITH THE DRAGONS FROM WOODEN SPOON CERTS TO TOP 8 MATERIAL .DANGER MATCH WITH BUNNIES ESPECIALLY WITH ALL THE DRAMA AT SOUTH THEY MIGHT JUST FIRE UP


----------



## arminius (1 June 2008)

goes to show the quality the eels can produce when they are up. 
why wouldnt grothe stay on the outside? just how stupid is he? hmmm
souths will never achieve while taylor is at the helm. crap player, worse coach.
dragons are going better now cause they're playing for bennett. they all want to be there playing under the master. id bet a carton of grog saints win the comp in 2-3 years.
penny panthers getting stronger........


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 June 2008)

It`s going to be a chance in SOO 2 for Israel Folau to step into the centres with Greg Inglis now that Justin Hodges is certaintly being suspended for the careless tackle charge.At a packed cauldron with Darren Lockyer and Steve Price in the team, the Blues are going  to have to play better than they did in 1.
I reckon Hunty would be better at fullback with Billy on the wing.Them blues gave Slater a hiding in game 1 with the kick and chase.Happens when your club coach is on the other side .

10 days to go.Can`t wait.


----------



## arminius (1 June 2008)

if hodges gets the boot, what chance prince to 7, lockyer 6, hunt 1. 
qld will be short favs anyway. the game needs soo to go to 3. 

wysi, have you been disillusioned by the game over the last few years.?
i have certainly lost my passion for it.


----------



## tigerboi (2 June 2008)

*ReRAGONS BEATING RESERVE GRADERS!!*



justjohn said:


> WHERE'S OUR FEARLESS LEADER ,STILL HAULING KLEENEX .HOW'S HIS ABOUT FACE WITH THE DRAGONS FROM WOODEN SPOON CERTS TO TOP 8 MATERIAL .DANGER MATCH WITH BUNNIES ESPECIALLY WITH ALL THE DRAMA AT SOUTH THEY MIGHT JUST FIRE UP




BACK FROM MELBOURNE & I HEAR A VICIOUS RUMOUR THE DRAGGIRLS HAVE WON ANOTHER GAME...WHO DID THEY PLAY??OH SOUTHS, A RESERVE GRADE TEAM...AT WORST..ANYWAY YOU STICK WITH YOUR TEAM..

DONT FORGET CAPS IS SHOUTING,IF YOU WANNA BACK YOUR TEAM GO HARD FOR ONCE...TB


----------



## Bomba (2 June 2008)

a win is a win, and you can only beat the team you are playing againts.  The dragons now play the broncos (without) origin stars and then i believe they have a bye.  The dragosn have a good for and against record, so if they can beat the broncs, that is another 4 points to them and it should propel them up the ladder.  

I wonder who NSW will pick since Gaz will be out.


----------



## tigerboi (2 June 2008)

*ReRAGONS WILL FINISH 9TH/10TH..MAYBE 26 POINTS*



Bomba said:


> They now play bunnies (should win), broncos (no reps, should win), panthers at home (should win). So that is 6 points which should bosst them up the table. However the dragons are a heart break team for their supporters and i wouldnt be surprised if they lost these 3 games, lol.




Here is one of your own who thinks of no surprise if they lose as for an about face??where is that?ive said the saints wont make the eight.they have had a few lucky games during soo where their own losses are nothing compared to the storm & broncos,once they have their 2nd bye in round 14,they gotta play 12 games straight.

if you are that confident then back them to win the comp.

until round 17 when the comp gets back to normal you have teams like the dragons winning games on pretensions of being a good side.

the last 10 games will make or break teams.rd 17-26.

from memory i said the saints need to win 10 of their last 17 to make the eight,i dont think they are a good enough team despite a few wins helped by the draw during soo.

since i tipped saints to beat the roosters they got the bye,lost to parra(late try made it a 1 point game),beat the storm reserve grade,got handed the game by manly & beat souths..BIG deal,they have had 1 genuine good win all year.100% wont be in the finals mix of top 4,by my reckoning they will finish out of the 8.a team that cannot do the basics for 20 mins let alone 80 mins.

heres your last 14 games,what you got to remember is tigers & cronulla are 2 & 4 points ahead of saint in 7th & 8th spot who also have only had 1 bye,when they both get the 2nd bye in round 17 you play newcastle away,if the tigers win tonight then we go to 6th on 16 if the win is by more than 8,saints will be 4 points out of the 8...

after the bye,if you beat the baby broncs you will need to win at least 6 games from the last 12 games,at the most i can give you is 5 games..canberra,bulldogs,cronulla,warriors,eels to finish on 26 points for 9th /10th...the poor start will be too much in the wash up..

remember if the tigers win tonight you are 4 points out of the 8...GONESKI.

look at the tigers draw..from the suncorp game in rd 15 to the titans game on the gold coast in rd 26 the furthest we travel is to bash up your bunch of sheilas at win stadium...,you go to gold coast,newcastle,melbourne,suncorp, 
there is 4 you will be smashed...

broncos reserve grade(win)

bye

panthers.(anz)

titans.(a)

newcastle(a)last soo.

canberra(win)

storm(a)

bulldogs(anz)

cronulla(a)

tigers(win)

broncos(suncorp)

warriors(win)

eels(anz)

roosters(sfs)


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 June 2008)

arminius said:


> if hodges gets the boot, what chance prince to 7, lockyer 6, hunt 1.
> qld will be short favs anyway. the game needs soo to go to 3.
> 
> wysi, have you been disillusioned by the game over the last few years.?
> i have certainly lost my passion for it.




Hi there Arminius 

Prince or Thurston will do the job.I don`t know about favs for game 2, the blues have the Bellamy factor.

I haven`t been disillusioned, the quality is still there, along with tighter tackling rules and cameras on everything, keeps a lot of the face plants and forearms out of the game.Still get the odd brain explosion but thats heat of the moment for you.

Maroons by 2 points in game 2.


----------



## refined silver (2 June 2008)

arminius said:


> if hodges gets the boot, what chance prince to 7, lockyer 6, hunt 1.
> QUOTE]
> 
> For SOO 2, put Folau and Inglis in centres, Keep Billy at fullback, even though his coach contained him well game 1, he still made more metres than any other qld'er and made the only real line break. Game 2 he should be better, now knowing Bellamy's tactics and able to work out counter plans.
> ...


----------



## justjohn (2 June 2008)

*Re: DRAGONS BEATING RESERVE GRADERS!!*



tigerboi said:


> BACK FROM MELBOURNE & I HEAR A VICIOUS RUMOUR THE DRAGGIRLS HAVE WON ANOTHER GAME...WHO DID THEY PLAY??OH SOUTHS, A RESERVE GRADE TEAM...AT WORST..ANYWAY YOU STICK WITH YOUR TEAM..
> 
> DONT FORGET CAPS IS SHOUTING,IF YOU WANNA BACK YOUR TEAM GO HARD FOR ONCE...TB




What it took 4 days to go to Melbourne and back .....did you get lost TBr you knew the DRAGONS won again and were in no hurry.Anyway TB did you drop of some Kleenex at WOW Warneval on Saturday because there was this loser looking truckie carrying with him a TIGGER lunchbox


----------



## Bomba (3 June 2008)

I cant believe the video ref disallowed that tigers try in the corner from the grubber kick.  i thought it was defintely a try and the tigers were back in the game.

did anyone else feel it was no try or try.


----------



## tigerboi (3 June 2008)

*Re:GOT BACK FRIDAY NIGHT,THEN ZZZZZZ*



justjohn said:


> What it took 4 days to go to Melbourne and back .....did you get lost TBr you knew the DRAGONS won again and were in no hurry.Anyway TB did you drop of some Kleenex at WOW Warneval on Saturday because there was this loser looking truckie carrying with him a TIGGER lunchbox




left wednesday back friday...4 days you numnut...that would be you trying to find the hume highway,as i did 2 x 18 hour days back to back as you can imagine i spent the whole weekend...zzzzzzzzzs,see some of us really work long hours up to 18 hours a day & girly dragon fans like you put in a crappy 8 hours & think that is work...

i love ripping into you soft **** dragons fans....wont make the 8..even with my team going down 19-10 to the roosters,the tigers are better placed to make a real charge at the top 4 in the back half of the season,we have only 1 game outside sydney(wollongong)between rounds 15 to 26,playing tough semi final type games against FULL STRENGTH top teams prepares you better for those hard grinding semis later on,much like when we made all the dragons cry like babies.

So once round 17 starts thats when you want to be in striking distance of the top 4,saints may go into the 8 on the back of easy games but they will be there as imposters & surely to finish 9th/10th,now that they got a few cheap wins it looks like they wont get the spoon & wont get near the tigers after 26 rounds.

I can see now when the nrl were doing the draw last year they thought we best give the DRAGons some easy games during soo,give them storm reserve grade,souths a jim beam outfit & the baby broncos,saints will need a few cheap games as they will start poorly once again...

saints will get this false sense that they are a good football team which have been given a leg up,however you play your last 12 games straight & with 4 of those at the gold coast,suncorp,newcastle,melbourne...

saints top 8 after 26 rounds.... got more chance of harold holt turning up..TB

Dragirls not making the 8....priceless,hey jj when you gonna get rid of that cry baby barrett(going to the sharks) what a sook..

bet you didnt know barrett got offered to the tigers from his time at st gregs.steve noyce said no thanks we got a young kid who we think will win us a comp...remember he carved your girls up in the semi..ist tryscorer at $15.00 thank you very much...then 2 tries to you know who jj..

kapow halatau!!!

see you in round 22....


----------



## justjohn (3 June 2008)

Must be getting worried TB looking at our draw and WORRYINGwho and where we play for me I don't give a %$^$#@ where you skirt pullers play


----------



## tigerboi (3 June 2008)

*ReRAGONS CAN CRY BUT NOT MAKE THE 8!LOL*

I love it you st jaws supporters living on past glories much the same as souths who will die slowly,as for the dragons they have been consistent for 29 years...losers who cant win a comp even with a 14-0 lead they choked badly....

wont make the 8 & you can back them with me anytime you got the balls...

look at heighington who knocked back your saviour bennett to stay at the tigers...he rather stay with a coach who can win a comp without any soo players or australian players.

no one wants to go to play under bennett...ha ha,wont make the 8 this year & will go backwards with bennett in 2009,best you lot can do is a 34 year old has been cokehead...wow wonder who the recruitment manager is at saints?? he should get his pay docked.. 

cronulla will win a comp before st jaws-illawarra does they got a pack with real mongrel unlike your handbag forwards...known fact: dragons pack turn it up after 20 mins..led by the no.1 nrl soft **** ryles...see you not in the semis...tigers real good chance to make top 4-6,your mob bottom feeders bottom 4-6.....ha ha love it...just john just a john...tb

the dragons biggest drawcard is a 34 yo has been coke head...yeah what a great advertisement your club is for rugby league...wonderful example saints to the kids who play this great game,where are the fans protesting about signing a cokehead...saints what a joke of a team...poor example.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 June 2008)

Yoos boys down south there have the team below to play next week at the cauldron.Looks like they are gonna keep Israel Folau out of the centres  for a bit longer (suppose he still has many years in front to be there) and terrier Tatey gets the job.
Don`t ya love it when them blues stray north for a game of footy.
	

		
			
		

		
	







XXXX Queensland Maroons


1. Billy SLATER - Melbourne Storm
2. Darius BOYD - Brisbane Broncos
3. Greg INGLIS - Melbourne Storm
4. Brent TATE - NZ Warriors
5. Israel FOLAU - Melbourne Storm
6. Darren LOCKYER  © - Brisbane Broncos
7. Johnathan THURSTON - NQ Cowboys
8. Steven PRICE - NZ Warriors
9. Cameron SMITH - Melbourne Storm
10. Petero CIVONICEVA - Penrith Panthers
11. Michael CROCKER - Melbourne Storm
12. Sam THAIDAY - Brisbane Broncos
13. Dallas JOHNSON - Melbourne Storm
14. Karmichael HUNT - Brisbane Broncos
15. Ben HANNANT - Brisbane Broncos
16. Nate MYLES - Sydney Roosters
17. Ashley HARRISON - Gold Coast Titans


----------



## tigerboi (6 June 2008)

*Re:SAINTS LOOKING TO A DRUGGIE COKEHEAD TO BEAT THE BRONCOS*

So this is the game saints bring in their messiah...34yo drug addicted cokehead in the forlorn hope of breaking a 29 year premiership drought,my guts hurt so much from all the laughter...hey jj your cry baby sook is in a sharks jersey in 2009,you can change your avatar to cokehead sailor now!lol

what a very poor look for the game...baby broncs to smash ryles & his soft mates...

newcastle over bulldogs,baby broncs to bash the coke snorters,parra to get home over canberra(crunch game spooly),penrith to knock over cronulla(no bird,gallen) in a close battle,manly over the roosters,titans to beat the storm reserve grade,warriors to belt souths,tigers to wallop the cowboys...benji for 1st & last tryscorer.

go the broncos slap the dragons cokeheads...tb



newcastle,broncos,parra,penrith,manly,titans,warriors,TIGERS




WENDELL & THINGS GO BETTER WITH..???WATCHOUT FOR THE WHITE LINES


----------



## Bomba (7 June 2008)

dragons now in the eight. next week have the buye.  could be in the top 4 next week because of favourable FA record.


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2008)

*ReRAGONS ARE GETTING LUCKY BREAKS WITH THE DRAW*



Bomba said:


> dragons now in the eight. next week have the buye. could be in the top 4 next week because of favourable FA record.




As ive said previously the dragons are there under false pretences due to the favourable draw they got during soo...if you take those games away they are about 3rd last where they belong...i see their druggie only lasted 1/2 a game...lol,i was being kind when i said he would last only 4 games...

the dragons dont impress me as a team with any genuine hope of a top 4 berth,take away the tries from kicks & they struggle to put points together...

top4 dont make me laugh,wont make the eight even after the gimmee games handed to them...tigers will smash the DRAGgirls...once soo is finished you will see where saints end up....bottom 3 where they belong.imposters of the highest order...tb


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2008)

*ReRAGONS NOT EVEN IN THE 8!WHAT A LAUGH..*

The tigers on the march into 6th,7th at worse after tomorrows cronulla-penrith game...dragons out of the 8 were you belong...pack of imposters...tb





cry baby barrett


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2008)

*Re:TIGERS SET FOR REPEAT OF 2005 GLORY*

All you dragons fans read this & try not to bawl your eyes out...knowing benji is looking to wreak havoc again on st jaws soft cocks...spooly good to see parra with a win...

*Benji finds form as Tigers down Cowboys*



Benji Marshall bounced back to form as the Wests Tigers inflicted North Queensland's sixth straight loss with a 40-16 win in their NRL match at Campbelltown Stadium.
The Tigers ran in seven tries to three against their understrength opponents, who were missing a host of key stars through suspension, injury and State of Origin duty.
Dean Collis, Shannon McDonnell, Mathew Head and Ben Te'o all scored first-half tries as the home side raced to a 22-0 lead but the Cowboys fought back and were still in the game trailing 28-16 with ten on the clock.
But Marshall then stepped his way to the line to score a spectacular try from 30 metres out to put the result beyond doubt.
He then had several hands in a remarkable length-of-the field team try in the dying minutes, providing the last pass to Brett Hodgson to put the icing on the cake for the Tigers.
It was a welcome to return to form for Marshall, who came under fire from coach Tim Sheens a fortnight ago after a series of below-par performances following his recovery from another off-season shoulder surgery.
The Kiwi star was notably more confident with the ball in hand, showing his trademark step on several occasions and defended gallantly throughout.
With the Cowboys trailing 22-0, rookie backrower Nick Slyney scored just before halftime and Ty Williams added another just after the break to give the visitors some hope.
Chris Heighington pounced on a loose ball and scored in the 51st to give the Tigers some breathing space but Cowboys centre Ben Harris scored ten minutes later to keep the game alive.
But the Tigers fought on and Marshall was instrumental in their strong finish to the game.
The win moves the Tigers into the NRL's top eight and leaves North Queensland languishing in second-last only two competition points ahead of South Sydney.
Making matters even worse for North Queensland, their stand-in halfback Travis Burns was placed on report twice in the first half for two separate dangerous tackles and was lucky not to be sent off.
The first was an eighth-minute high shot on Taniela Tuiaki, who was forced from the field and did not return, while the NRL match review panel will also look at a dangerous throw by Burns on Chris Lawrence.



2005 champs,st george the chumps...ha ha


----------



## tigerboi (8 June 2008)

*Re:TIGERS LOOKING SCARY...HODGO WHAT A CHAMPION*

Have a look at the tiger vids trendsetters,they look even better than the 2005 side with benji,hodgo,head,farah in great form.the backline is now about to explode as the junior policy pays off with(no old cokehead has beens at the tigers) lawrence,ryan,collis,tuiaki,mcdonnell,ryan,te'o...

http://bigpondvideo.com/NRL/54984

http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/video/0,,League news_7777,00.html

stats...

http://www.nrl.com.au/Scores/Telstr...did=681&matchid=4944&defaulttab=Summary Score


With rd 13 nearly over & the season half over ive gone through the draw & finalised my predicted table after 26 rounds...the 2nd half of the draw imo will see a few from 4th-to 8th fade such as manly,broncos,titans,replaced by cronulla,tigers & parramatta.manlys last 8 of 10 games are v top 8 sides + parra.so they have a very tough draw...make or break for them..the broncos without lockyer look likely to drop out of the top 4 contention,they have a very good last 10 games but lockyer the key..

the titans 7 of their last 12 games are v top 8 sides,they have had a good run so far & if qld go down 2-0 then prince will play,i dont think they have the depth so far & the 2nd half is going to find them out...

The sides with momentum atm are tigers,cronulla,penrith & parra may sneak into about 7th.

I see about 35 games starting from the last 2 in rd 13 having the biggest influence on the entire top 8...tb

rd13enrith v cronulla,manly v roosters
rd14:roosters v penrith,tigers v parra
rd15:broncos v tigers,dragons v penrith,cronulla v parra
rd16enrith v broncos,titans v dragons
rd17arra v penrith,titans v manly(soo finished)broncos,roosters,tigers,cronulla have the last bye.
rd18enrith v newcastle,roosters v titans,cronulla v manly
rd19:cronulla v newcastle,titans v penrith
rd20:broncos v cronulla,penrith v tigers,roosters v manly
rd21:newcastle v parra,manly v penrith,cronulla v dragons,storm v titans
rd22:DRAGONS VTIGERS,manly v storm
rd23arra v tigers,storm v roosters
rd24enrith v storm,cronulla v roosters,broncos v titans,tigers v manly
rd25:manly v titans,tigers v cronulla
rd26enrith v manly,titans v tigers

these games will decide the top 8,tigers & cronulla coming with a well timed run to the top 4 at the time when you need it...

competition ladder after rd 26


1.roosters...40

2.tigers...38..

3.cronulla...36

4.storm...34

5.penrith...34

6.brisbane...32

7.parramatta...32

8.manly...30

9.newcastle...28

10.warriors...28

11.titans...26

12.bulldogs...24

13.dragons...22...

14.canberra...18

15.cowboys...18

16.souths...8


roosters v manly,tigers v parra,cronulla v broncos,storm v penrith..

cronulla v penrith,storm v broncos

roosters v cronulla,tigers v storm


GRAND FINAL...TIGERS 19 V ROOSTERS 6.....benji marshall 3 tries...tb


http://bebo.com/watch/3466627725


----------



## justjohn (8 June 2008)

TB you better get that crystal ball back out because i think you are polishing your wand a bit hard at presentwere was you hard man SPEEDHUMP yesterday in the grandstand playing barbies again:


----------



## tigerboi (8 June 2008)

*Re: this years NRL winners?not st jaws*

dont make me show all your chump cry babies...again

2005 prelim....dragons got bashed up real good...


----------



## tigerboi (8 June 2008)

st george....empty as this page,wendells addition to the team...blank page!!ha ha


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*Re:BENJI GOT THE MOJO AGAIN!TIGERS LOOKING DANGEROUS WITH HODGO,BENJI,HEAD & FARAH*

Here jj go see a real champion,not a match winner A PREMIERSHIP WINNER..

remember the first try in the gf qualifier...15 bagger..ha ha

dragons crybabies...





benji magic 2005


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*Re:ONE MAGNIFICENT NIGHT.TIGERS SET TO ROAR*

jj 29 years is a long time between grand final wins,2005 dragons got belted because they were too cocky,thought they only had to turn up to win...funny a side that talked up how tough they were..all cried like babies at fulltime.tb






One magnificent night



benji's grand final magic


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*Re:1979 ST GEORGE LAST GRAND FINAL WIN*

JJ here mate i found these in the archives of the 1979 grand final...tb

see mortimers great cover tackle on slippery morris..


1979 grand final,part 1



1979 grand final, part 2


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*ReARRAMATTA'S GLORY DAYS..81,82,83,86.*

spooly heres the gurus devastating try v canterbury when he beat 6 including s.mortimer,i remember when he went straight over the top of eadie as well...monster...tb

the guru...unstoppable



steve ella,look at the great ball from cronin to kenny,dont see it these days with the centres always apart.kenny feigns to go inside the crow then switches outside ff the crows hip,brilliant piece of deception...tb


tooheys ad parra v manly


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 June 2008)

Guess what jumps out of the cupboard tonight.

Queenslander


----------



## tigerboi (11 June 2008)

*Re:GUESS WHO GOES 2-0 TONIGHT?*

so qld are finally coming out of the cupboard tonight...The blues to give you toads a real football lesson....2 games in a row..19-12


nsw too good game 1,game 2 close but get home..19-12


----------



## tigerboi (12 June 2008)

*Re:GASNIERS DEFENSIVE GAME SOFT LIKE THE REST OF ST GEORGE*

My god jj your soft **** gasniers defence was all on show last night,you cannot turn your shoulders in like that...soon as you do the out ball will beat you 100% everytime,turned & chased but didnt stay on his feet,this shirt grabbing garbage is a modern trend that is just rubbish,i ask myself what wouldve been the result if it was raper,coote or steve mortimer?inglis wouldve been over the sideline.

steve turner my god hes a reserve grader at best bellamy blundered there.

brett stewart had a great game in a side beaten 30-0,cooper tried his heart out til the 80th minute,see his great cover tackle in the 79th minute.

willie mason should come off the bench,fitzy back to the 2nd row,bailey/o'meley in the front row...

gasnier for an australian centre got his pants pulled down horribly,i havent seen a worse defensive effort since steve mavin.

saints to make the 8...you got to be joking...tb


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 June 2008)

Good game ... even the ads. were good value.


----------



## tigerboi (13 June 2008)

*Re:ONLY 5 GAMES THIS WEEK,BUT TIGERS V PARRA..SPOOLY*

Hi spooly mate...tigers now getting on a roll...cant wait..

going for the roosters,cronulla,broncos,TIGERS,newcastle...

dean collis 1st try,farah to have a blinder..mom...tb


----------



## justjohn (14 June 2008)

Oh Tigger .you make me laugh ''on a roll'' 3 from last 5, you believe anything.Changes for next SOO ,The big fella Ryles a dead set certain now to add some sting to the Blues pack,Josh Perry might get a run as well ,Bird in as lock 5/8 being Gidley or Anasta winger Turner to go and Haines back in.Tigger I believe that Belinda Neil attended a tigger training session to try an fire up your pack of girls .It's amazing that sook Farah isn;t blowing his own horn again stating the fact that he should be in the SOO series.When the team for SOO3 gets read out we will see how many softc-ck tiggers are there wont we TB:


----------



## Bomba (14 June 2008)

dragons now in 6th.  At worst by the end of the weekend they will be 8th.  A win next week will reinforce their position in the 8.


----------



## Bomba (15 June 2008)

Its been a shocking weekend in tipping for me.  So far i only have 1 corect, that being Cronulla.  Its a pleasant surprise seeing the dragons still in 6 though.  They are still capable of a top 4 spot i believe.  One of the teams i fell will drop out of the top four is the Coast and the dragons pla them in a couple of weeks,  so a win over them could get the dragoons into the 4.


----------



## justjohn (20 June 2008)

Where's TB ,hope he hasn't done anything silly since last weekends smashup against the Eels ,but then again the Eels just re-enforced what a pack of skirt wearing ,shirt pulling pea-hearted girls the Tiggers are .On a roll TB ,yeah rolling down the ladder lucky the bunnies and cowboys are in the comprobably a big week hauling Kleenex(AGAIN)


----------



## Bomba (21 June 2008)

ohhh when the saints ... ohhh when the saints go marching in

Didnt play well, but they still won, so they must be doing something right.

A loss to the titans on the weekend, and next week the dragons play them, so another chance for the dragons to move up the ladder.

Dragons currently sitting 2 points, 1 win, from top spot. 

Now i wonder who the dragons will be buying now that Ryles is gonnnne.


----------



## Bomba (23 June 2008)

so the dragons have purchased Jeremy Smith to replace Ryles, but Smith is a 2nd rower.  Who do they have in the front row apart from Poore.  I like Danny Wicks but they let him go.

Anyways the bunnies have done the dragons a favour, and now the dragons meet the titans.  A win to the dragons will see them into 5th position.  Its doable as the dragons are undefeated againts the titans.


----------



## justjohn (27 June 2008)

C'mon TB I know you are out thereor are you laoding the big rig for another run on Kleenex when the Warriors(minus Price-Tate) stick it up your TIggers at home


----------



## Bomba (29 June 2008)

well a few upsets this weekend, some tight finishes and the first draw for the year.  This comp is getting more and more exciting as we start nearing the finals. 

Another hard fought win for the dragons.  Its their defence that is winning it for them.  They have the 3rd best defence in the comp.

What about those try/no try decisions in the roosters game and B grade melbourne almost knocking off parra.  

The next test for the dragons is Newcastle up their way.  Although the dragons play well up there, i believe they are due for a loss.  Would love it if they proved me wrong.

Their within sniffing distance of a top 4 berth, which many have said was way beyond them.


----------



## justjohn (1 July 2008)

Well Bomba it looks like its you & me for the mean time Tiggergirl is probably hauling Kleenex again with the tiggers still on there roll down the ladder .The way that they are going the 2 points from the bye is no certainty.This is like 2005 again(for 1 team ) a slow start ,then builing to the finals. This isn't much fun without that %^$#@^& witt  being a big girl and lurking around ,c'mon TB you can give it BUT.......................


----------



## Bomba (6 July 2008)

well another win for the dragons .... who would have thought.  They just keep marching on.  They play Canberra this week so hopefully another win, before they take on the storm and they are due for a loss so they can take a breather.  Firmly in the eight now, and eyeing a top 4 berth if they can manage to beat the sharks when they play them.


----------



## justjohn (7 July 2008)

Bomba said:


> well another win for the dragons .... who would have thought.  They just keep marching on.  They play Canberra this week so hopefully another win, before they take on the storm and they are due for a loss so they can take a breather.  Firmly in the eight now, and eyeing a top 4 berth if they can manage to beat the sharks when they play them.




Yes Bomba another win ,seems like 2005 all over again (for 1 team) .Raiders at WIN this week then as you said the STORM but Cooper Creagh & Gasnier should be back ,not bad for a bunch of pea-hearts ,ah TB:fu:and your Tiggers


----------



## justjohn (7 July 2008)

Tigger ,got your message looks like you and the Tiggers will be sitting on the bench ,come September


----------



## rlprogman (14 July 2008)

Tigerboi,

You've mentioned in this thread of having the program for NSW v Qld at Leichhardt Oval from 1979. The 79 game was actually the second played at Leichhardt on the 5/6/79 the first was 13/6/78 and then also in 80 & 81 until Origin started.

I'm a collector of programs and the 1979 program from Leichhardt is the only Big League I don't have. I have been trying to track a copy down for the last few years with no luck & I was doing a random search in Google today and came across your post.

Would you consider selling it? 

Please contact me at rlprogman@optusnet.com.au

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Bomba (14 July 2008)

the dragons mighty run finally ended.  They were outplayed by a Raiders team in form.  It was the raiders who were actually breathing fire.  nothing went right for the dragons, their execution was poor.  It was a deserved win for the dragons.  I was hoping the dragons would win, and next week they could have lost.

Also big news that Gasnier will sign tomorrow for french rughy at $1m per season.


----------



## Bomba (28 July 2008)

gasnier gone, SBW gone,  rumours Thurston to follow.

Are we seeing th begining of a mass exodus overseas for more money?


----------



## Bomba (29 July 2008)

Talking to myself again.  This week will be a test for the dragons.  If they win i will consider them as contenders, but if they lose, i think they are pretenders and will not go far in this years premiership.


----------



## justjohn (19 August 2008)

Bomba . We needed that win on the weekend ,put us just out of that deadly 7th/8th spot.Good to see the dragon forward lead by Ryles fired up and bashing the opposition (JUST LIKE THE OLD DAYS).How nice was it to see the tiggers get hammered on Monday night,it shows what kind of pea-hearts they really are .Talking of pea-hearts Tigger girl has message me through another member mouthing off as usual,he will be back sometime in September but at present he'll be busy hauling Kleenex STILL::.With Poore,Creagh,Morris & Soward to come back in we should hold onto 6th ,maybe higher.How good was it to see the BIG Dell score:bong: :kiffer:TB here's what I think about your precious tiggers:girl:::


----------



## Family_Guy (19 August 2008)

I need some ideas for this years banner.......can anyone help? this was last years.


----------



## justjohn (26 August 2008)

Well Bomba we are 1 step closer after the weekend,needing a top 6 finish otherwise it's the storm or eagles away .Still have Poore,Scott Soward & Morris to come back.Pussy girl how's your bunch of shirt grabbers travelling starting to show there pea-heart formwhen the pressure is on , I'll make this short and sweet:fu:and kiss this:arsch:


----------



## spooly74 (31 August 2008)

Well the Eels got it handed to them again last night and take their leave ...deservedly so 

Superb season from the Dragons after a terrible start. Love to see em go all the way, fancy the Knights might be there too.

Congrats JJ and Bomba .. time for me to get a new av


----------



## justjohn (31 August 2008)

Geez Spooly I must be overdue for one seeing Baz hasn't played for us for 2 years now and is returning next year for the Sharks


----------



## golfmos123 (31 August 2008)

Yes, Eels were very poor.  Probably finished exactly where everyone thought they would, outside the 8.

Still hard to see many challenging the Storm - maybe the Broncos and Dragons at their absolute best might be capable.  Noone else in the top 8 has the cattle to get the job done.


----------



## tigerboi (12 September 2008)

*Re:dragons got lucky with the draw!*

congrats jj your bunch of sheilas got the soft games during origin to fall into 7th v manly,despite my tigers not making the finals again i had a very large win on them in their last game at $4.25.makes up somewhat for a slack season,beat the dragirls twice(benji last try was a nice earner)

anyhow usually if you dont make the top 4 you cannot win the comp,so to start its either melb,manly,cronulla,roosters.
i think the only team the storm fear is brisbane & i think brisbane will beat the roosters,with the storm looking out for them,if lockyer stays on the paddock they are a huge chance despite my saying only the top 4 can win.

so the match ups are
storm(1)v warriors(8)= storm
manly(2)v dragons(7)= manly(i do note the dragons knocked over manly at brookie this year & for jj's sake id love to see them win,but manly have a point to prove & will come out firing)
cronulla(3)v canberra(6)=cronulla,unlucky here jj if elmasri kicks 1 more goal you more than likely get 2 games in the semis.
roosters(4)v brisbane(5)=brisbane,lockyer is the key as usual.

then its.
cronulla v roosters=cronulla(played semi final style all year & ricky stuart would love to put the roosters out)
brisbane v canberra=brisbane,too classy if lockyer plays, still win without him

grandfinal qualifiers.
storm v cronulla=storm
manly v brisbane=brisbane

grand final
storm v brisbane= brisbane,the mental scars from 2006 still haunt melbourne.
score 19-12 brisbane
clive churchill medal:darren lockyer

storm:raging hot favourites that look over the line & hard to fault but they will be looking at brisbane & hoping they dont meet.

manly:i did like up to the souths game which showed orford as very one dimensional(kicks too much) & watmough is a huge defensive liability(showed up v the dragons)

cronulla:ricky stuart is a very astute coach & has them playing the grinding type needed to win semi's,i cant see them beating the storm,however its a new 4 week comp now,next year with the new players will see them go close.

roosters:hard to assess this team with some injuries close to the game but minichello brings some stability to the side,they look suspect out wide in defence.

broncos(5th):I wrote them off 2 years ago when finishing 3rd & losing the first semi meant they had to win 3 in a row in sydney to win the comp,they are facing the roosters at a tough time, they have the class edge over the next 3 teams above them.if lockyer stays fit they are a huge chance of knocking over the storm just like in 2006.

ill be backing brisbane with some of my tigers winnings & a saver on cronulla as i like the way they have played all year,tough & hard...tb


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2008)

See the Australian Prime Minister Mr. Kevin Rudd in the Broncs dressing room after the game.Kevin 747, shows up at every party lol. 

Big contact game.Don`t ya love it.


----------



## tigerboi (13 September 2008)

*broncos bashed up & still won*

Even down 2-14 i wasnt worried as i knew the broncos had the class edge which they showed from the 25th min onwards,i got the finals games mixed up as the broncos should meet the storm in the grand final qualifier.

the roosters nearly bashed the broncos off the park with clinton gone in the 3rd minute & parker getting smashed & 3 or 4 drawing blood...love it the bash up finals footy!,so only 3 on the bench.going in at only 8-16 down i was super confident the broncs would cut loose in the 1st 20 minutes of the 2nd half & they scored 2 quick tries in that perod.

As i thought the roosters were suspect out wide with the centres sa & soliola more suited to the backrow the broncos targetted that area,i thought the roosters had run out of ammo at 16-8(lucky intercept try)& it proved correct.

the broncos will meet canberra or cronulla in brisbane for the right to face the storm with the winner into the gf v either manly,cronulla or the roosters

so have to redo the semis.week 2...3,4,5,6 swap around
broncos v canberra=broncos(0-4 at home semis is a worry)
cronulla v roosters=cronulla

gf qualifier
broncos v storm=broncos
cronulla v manly=cronulla

gf broncos v cronulla(ive backed both)
score...broncos win 19-12,lockyer mom,clive churchill medal...tb

I note that the storm have only been beaten twice in melbourne since 2006,by cronulla & the warrriors who they face on sunday,but 8th has never beaten 1st,but the warriors are $5.50 in a 2 horse race(450% profit odds of 9/2 or 4 1/2 to 1).i cannot ignore those odds...

so for an interest im going to throw a few bucks($100)on the warriors to ambush the storm,when they got their mojo the kiwis they are a great side to watch similiar to the tigers of 2005...tb


----------



## tigerboi (13 September 2008)

*newcastle 2009 smokeys*



tigerboi said:


> Wayne bennett to coach the saints next year.



Off to saints 2009



tigerboi said:


> Newcastle to spring a few more upsets...TB



knocked over the storm 17-16,manly 13-12,roosters 34-20



tigerboi said:


> The competition ladder after 26 rounds:
> 
> 1.Wests Tigers
> 2.Parramatta
> ...




the real ladder

1.storm
2.manly
3.cronulla
4.roosters
5.broncos
6.canberra
7.dragons
8.warriors
9.newcastle
10.tigers
11.eels
12.penrith
13.titans
14.souths
15.cowboys
16.bulldogs



Didnt do too bad if i take out my team the tigers & my kids team parramatta who were the biggest disappointment of 2008(2009 spooly?)5 out of the 8 correct with manly at 9th.did get the tigers & parra correct beside each other! but in 10th & 11th.

What im looking for from a punters position is can a team from the area of 9th to 16th pull of a stunning coup in 2009.?

Who can improve big time in 2009?i thought penrith & newcastle could improve this year.so im going to stick with newcastle in 2009 as the big improvers,with mullen getting a taste of SOO ill watch them in the off season,plus looking to see how the tigers & parra go as well...tb


----------



## kgee (13 September 2008)

like yur picks tigerboi...hope you put some parlays in!


----------



## kgee (14 September 2008)

Again hope you got in some parlays
picked up the warriors at 6.25 yesterday althought they went out to 7.15 today


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 September 2008)

> 8th has never beaten 1st,but the warriors are $5.50 in a 2 horse race(450% profit odds of 9/2 or 4 1/2 to 1).i cannot ignore those odds...




The big question is .... did the odds get ignored??????


----------



## tigerboi (14 September 2008)

*warriors ambush!yes tb gets the cash!*



Wysiwyg said:


> The big question is .... did the odds get ignored??????




I dont speak out my **** mate,ive got an on line betting account that i use(maybe you should get one)
when i say im going to back a team i do it,as i said i used to be a big cash punter & i put these posts here for others hopefully to also follow( i had the the cnp miracle crowd in mind this time as a lesson in risk v reward.)

see what i said below it wasnt no fluke wysi,i had a nice win on the tigers last week,the broncos,only loss this week so far was 1st try scorer(riley brown,my daughters pick...last year she picked eric grothe jnr as 1st tryscorer v storm)didnt bet in the manly & cronulla games(no value,so pick your games get the value & go for it...)

the bigger question is did you cop the tip? wysi these are genuine tips mate,you can back them with confidence... you only gotta see my racing tips thread...i dont stick a pin in the paper...the warriors have a great international front row of wiki/price,(1 of only 2 teams to win in melbourne since 2006 as i pointed out below...thats form & thats what you go on)so i was confident of an ambush(actually if you must know i fell asleep & woke up at 1/2 time...!)

no parlay kgee i prefer the head to head(thats what the punt is all about to me)to get the $5.50,rather than the 9/10($1.90)odds of taking the start,it doesnt appeal to me,a bit like each way betting...not for me,i nearly backed souths at $5.00 v manly a few weeks ago so ive been waiting for the right game(tigers at $4.25 last week),so its the broncs v storm & warriors v roosters...my broncos & cronulla ($11.00 by the way thank you very much) for the comp look like giving me a good run for my money.

for the record in 2005 i backed the tigers from 125/1 into 8/1 to win the grand final...plenty i did win...next year im going to back newcastle to win the comp...tb


"I note that the storm have only been beaten twice in melbourne since 2006,by cronulla & the warrriors who they face on sunday,but 8th has never beaten 1st,but the warriors are $5.50 in a 2 horse race(450% profit odds of 9/2 or 4 1/2 to 1).i cannot ignore those odds...

so for an interest im going to throw a few bucks($100)on the warriors to ambush the storm,when they got their mojo the kiwis they are a great side to watch similiar to the tigers of 2005...tb "


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 September 2008)

go the warriors, this is now our premiership to lose...

.^sc


----------



## justjohn (16 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> See the Australian Prime Minister Mr. Kevin Rudd in the Broncs dressing room after the game.Kevin 747, shows up at every party lol.
> 
> Big contact game.Don`t ya love it.




lOOKS LIKE THE BRONCOS MADE SOME MORE CONTACT AFTER THE GAME -HUNT-BOYD & THIADAY NAMED .IF THIS IS THE CASE THE BRONCOS 2008 SEASON IS OVER


----------



## golfmos123 (18 September 2008)

justjohn said:


> lOOKS LIKE THE BRONCOS MADE SOME MORE CONTACT AFTER THE GAME -HUNT-BOYD & THIADAY NAMED .IF THIS IS THE CASE THE BRONCOS 2008 SEASON IS OVER




Yes, apparently there is a 4th player implicated as well, no news yet on who it might be.

Another story getting the run tonight is a Lockyer tackle on a bar owner - pretty difficult to believe, if you were going to back one player only to stay out of trouble he'd be it.

Anyway - big game for them on sat night, if they are just a bit off their game the Storm will get through.   But I'll be there to cheer the Broncs on to a win hopefully.  A win would be followed by an armchair run to the final over Sharks - don't think they have the cattle to upset Storm, Manly or Broncs.   For me, it's looking like either Manly v Broncs, or Manly v Storm.  Can't see anything more upsets happening anywhere else atm........


----------



## Stan 101 (19 September 2008)

Well that was a clinical dismantling of Easts by NZ. Easts were busted up the middle so many times by the hooker. NZ were running onto the ball in great backline moves with fluid motion. NZ must have been held up over or a metre from the line 10 times in the last 2 games and how about Wiki's run in the second half!

These guys have promised a few times before in finals and haven't had the staying power. They must certainly now be contenders for the crockery.

This has been a sensational finals series so far.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 September 2008)

Yeah top notch game Warriors v. Roosters.

Storm will gain the upper hand and roll the Broncs tonight.The Broncs will try and match them as long as possible which shouldn`t make the game too one sided.W. Bennett has coached some memorable Bronco teams.Good luck with the Saints next year.


----------



## jman2007 (21 September 2008)

jman2007 said:


> The Warriors without a shadow of a doubt
> 
> The squad is literally dripping with talent and class, when things get tough they can always bring on a 125kg "Jake the Mus" lookalike off the bench and scare the opposition senseless . Damn, I know I'd be scared...
> 
> ...




Starting to look the biz,

Only 80min away from a Grand Final, not bad for a team that managed to just squeak into the playoffs in 8th spot

jman


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 September 2008)

jman2007 said:


> Starting to look the biz,
> 
> Only 80min away from a Grand Final, not bad for a team that managed to just squeak into the playoffs in 8th spot
> 
> jman




Good picking Jman.



2020hindsight said:


> Cameron Smith (Melb Storm captain) found guilty of grapple tackle - out of the finals .  good!
> Better still, they should be sidelined for a period comparable to the injury they might have caused.




Lol, they do have a habit of grabbing them around the upper body with emphasis on controling the ball player as not to get a pass away when being tackled.
This ruling is going to make a NSW grand final winning team more likely and don`t them roach boss boys love that.


----------



## Pronto (25 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> This ruling is going to make a NSW grand final winning team more likely and don`t them roach boss boys love that.




No idea who or what the 'roach boss boys' might be, but I wouldn't be too quick to write off either the Warriors or Storm just yet, and don't be too surprised by a possible Storm/Warriors playoff.

Storm has great depth across the field and rubbing out their skipper will bring out an even stronger determination to again be Top Dog.

As Cam Smith's treatment was a disgraceful act inspired by the Sydney press, the usual anti-Melbourne commentariat, and the inevitable gutless compliance of the NRL, their victory will be all the sweeter.


----------



## Family_Guy (25 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Cameron Smith (Melb Storm captain) found guilty of grapple tackle - out of the finals .  good!
> Better still, they should be sidelined for a period comparable to the injury they might have caused.



Geez....you must live north of the border. Have not met a person yet living outside Vic that likes the Storm. 2020, here's a thought for you. Smith was only doing what every person in the country wanted to do to Thaiday......rip his bloody head off. Thaiday shouldn't have even been playing, the farking rapist scumbag piece of **** he is (allegedly). What about the injury he caused to the girl (allegedly). Mental scars for ever. Your comments are biased and show no remorse or thought for something that someone has (allegedly) done that can actually get jail time.

rant over. i need another beer, gee these taste good.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 September 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Geez....you must live north of the border.
> 
> Have not met a person yet living outside Vic that likes the Storm. 2020, here's a thought for you.
> 
> ...




oops wrong thread

lol - interesting (I wasn't aware of that) - I was only commenting on the tackle - and agreeing with the judges on this occasion lol  (forget the allegedly there) 

The same way Hall was out for 6 or 8 weeks whatever when he kinghit that bloke.   

If Thaiday deserved being tackled in a fashion that could have broken his neck - well ... all the more reason not to watch the game lol.

hell m8, I don't even watch league, although I played a couple of seasons. 

Once the captain (a bright student) was tackled roughly and became unconscious for a while. ... then whenever he was tackled, even lightly, he was "out to it" again.  I decided "this has gotta be for the birds".  Since then I've played other sports .

PS cheers .  :bier: 

PS "the farking rapist scumbag piece of **** he is (allegedly)". - that is one powerful "allegedly" you add there lol.   
PS Presumably he'd be in jail if he was other than "allegedly" . 

PS ABC commentators were giving Storm rave reviews last weekend for "perfect" behaviour - at least off field - as against Broncos recent exploits for instance 

PS I still believe they should be off for the same period as the recipient of any blows/injuries they inflict.


----------



## Family_Guy (25 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> oops wrong thread
> 
> PS I still believe they should be off for the same period as the recipient of any blows/injuries they inflict.




LOL, just because they have the rest of the season off......? 
I put the allegedly in so i don't get sued, still an investigation going on.

Hey, apologies for the outburst

note to self.....don't post when drunk.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2008)

A lot of people don't realise that by using the word "alegedly" does not necessarily discount the possibility of a successful legal action being mounted against them. In law, just putting the word "aleged" into a sentence or adding it after a statement, is not in fact a safeguard against legal action.


----------



## Stan 101 (25 September 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Thaiday shouldn't have even been playing, the farking rapist scumbag piece of **** he is (allegedly). What about the injury he caused to the girl (allegedly). Mental scars for ever.




Family Guy, do you mean mental scars for willingly going into a male toilet cubile with drunk footballers? What did she think she'd be doing in there? Don't think for a moment I am condoning the 3 Broncos actions to whatever extent they were, but that girl, no matter what is far from innocent.

Warriors to get the chocolates!

cheers,


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2008)

Although Melbourne Storm has condiderable talent in team, I think the Cronulla defence will determine that the Storm finish the game second.With that champion Queenslander was iced the Storm have to resign to losing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2008)

Do it for Ettinghausen Sharks !


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2008)

Playing like a bunch of bingo sheilas.


----------



## Pronto (26 September 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Although Melbourne Storm has condiderable talent in team, I think the Cronulla defence will determine that the Storm finish the game second.With that champion Queenslander was iced the Storm have to resign to losing.




28 to NIL, eh. Are you sure that the Sharks went to the right ground?


----------



## Family_Guy (26 September 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> I need some ideas for this years banner.......can anyone help? this was last years.




Seriously..........any ideas for a cool banner for me to make?


----------



## Pronto (27 September 2008)

Random thoughts on some of the the Fox NRL commentary team before the season is over. 

Warren Smith is the consummate professional and a pleasure to listen to; Rabbits is good albeit a touch too excitable; Grumpy Gus Gould lives in the past and should be pensioned off; Junior is OK, smiles a lot but I suspect took too many blows to the head while playing; Greg Alexander blows hot and cold but is alright on his day; Peter "I'm never wrong" Sterling is the pits. It's not enough to have to listen to his whiny voice but his constant second guessing of play and double somersaults when he is wrong is a poor joke. Fox should take him off. And maybe also find Matt Johns a suit that fits him. Gorden Tallis is a gentleman and Laurie Daley keeps improving. The rest just make up the numbers...


----------



## golfmos123 (28 September 2008)

Family Guy - can't bring myself to provide material for the banner, too many options (all of them half smart, or maybe not really that smart at all?).

As for the final, I guess none can be too displeased with seeing a rematch of last year.  Hard to pick but have to lean towards the silvertails, too many below par performers for the storm.  Manly won't just give away points like the Sharkies did either.

Either way, Bellamy's press conference afterwards is going to be worth listening to!!!!


----------



## golfmos123 (28 September 2008)

Oops forgot to mention -the Storm lucky charm Michael Crocker has only ever lost to the Warriors (twice) in his entire Storm NRL career.

An omen perhaps if you are a Storm supporter???


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 September 2008)

The Ferret said:


> Easy... THE MIGHTY MANLY SEA EAGLES!!! YEAH!




Looks like Ferret gets to the grand final with his team and Pronto with his team from the start of the season.



Pronto said:


> Greetings from Melbourne, the Rugby League capital of the nation. I've yet to see any convincing evidence that Storm won't cream the opposition again this year...


----------



## Shrewd Crude (28 September 2008)

next years winners?
the Warriors...

.^sc


----------



## --B-- (2 October 2008)

--B-- said:


> Hagan has no magic to work arminius. He inherited Brian Smiths team and club and their success this year can be attributed to that just like his success with the Knights came after inheriting Warren Ryans team in 2001 and then by resting on the back of Andrew Johns.
> 
> Tahu will be a huge loss. Mateo and Inu are two huge prospects but they will cop a fair bit more attention from their competitors now that they have tasted success.
> 
> Ill tip parra to make the top eight but only just. *Manly and the Storm will dominate again*.




thought id bump my post from october 07.

i highlighted the relevant part.


----------



## tigerboi (2 October 2008)

ah your a genius mate...im taking the $2.10 about melbourne reckon its a sensational price for a champion team,all the dramas has made them a bigger morale..plus i hate manly...tb


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 October 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Geez....you must live north of the border. Have not met a person yet living outside Vic that likes the Storm.




ha ha - don't worry about "north of the border" - you are flat out finding people inside Vic that like the Storm!!!  ABC radio did a broadcast from St Kilda today and the level of disinterest was unbelievable.

For mine - Manly. They have built their side up from nothing and should be repected for that. It wasn't too many years ago they rose from the fallout of the mergers and were in a similar position to Souths. Now look at the two!! They might have won previous premierships with the cheque book but can hardly say that at the moment.


----------



## jman2007 (5 October 2008)

Hats off to Manly,

Very hard to think when a team last dominated an NRL Final to such an extent, they didn't just stomp on the Storm, they absolutely _buried_ them! Clearly a class above on the day.

jman


----------



## pepperoni (5 October 2008)

... they didnt just bury them, they handed out a record kick ****ing.  And they did it playing the game as it was intended.  

Lets hope this is the revival of the true spirit of the game.


----------



## golfmos123 (5 October 2008)

INteresting to assess next year, top contenders would appear to be...

Manly - won't lose too many important players in the off season and still with a young core group
Melbourne - lots of quality but losses of Crocker, Folau, Geyer will hurt as no real recruiting has gone on to replace them
Warriors - finished well, plus have recruited Kemp and Moon from the Broncs
Sharks - similar playing group but add Barrett, Tupou and Corey Hughes.  Will add to offense but will it affect defence?

Hard to go outside that group for the top 4 I'd think.   Roosters and Broncs as wild cards but Broncs have lost a pile of players and Bennett of course.

Smokeys - Knights and Dragons perhaps.


----------



## white_crane (6 October 2008)

Next years winners....

:jump:

COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## Macquack (6 October 2008)

golfmos123 said:


> Manly - *won't lose too many important players *in the off season and still with a young core group




Except for Queensland State of Origin representative centre *Steve Bell *and the legend *Steve Menzies*.  "Beaver"  is the *greatest try scoring forward in rugby league history* ( 2nd outright behind Ken Irvine) and will be sorely missed.


----------



## golfmos123 (7 October 2008)

Macquack said:


> Except for Queensland State of Origin representative centre *Steve Bell *and the legend *Steve Menzies*.  "Beaver"  is the *greatest try scoring forward in rugby league history* ( 2nd outright behind Ken Irvine) and will be sorely missed.




I stand by my quote - I don't really think that either of those are great losses. Bell is a solid centre, not flashy but does his job well - but you can find someone else to do that role.  Menzies is so important to the side that he has been playing off the bench, filling in bit part roles depending on whoever is currently injured - again, this kind of player can be replaced.

I'm not arguing that they aren't good or great players - just that they are the kind of players that can be replaced without massive effort.  This is very unlike key position players like halfback, fullback and hooker.


----------



## Panacea (7 October 2008)

golfmos123 said:


> I stand by my quote - I don't really think that either of those are great losses. Bell is a solid centre, not flashy but does his job well - but you can find someone else to do that role.  Menzies is so important to the side that he has been playing off the bench, filling in bit part roles depending on whoever is currently injured - again, this kind of player can be replaced.




I agree, Manly have plenty of depth.

For Bell - 'Wolfman' Williams to the centres with Matai, and Micheal Bani onto the wing. Or the Newcastle 5/8 recruit (who's name escapes me) to 5/8 and Lyon back to centre.

For Menzies - Adam Cuthbertson gets a permanent bench spot, or Tony Williams (Parra recruit) into second row with Glenn Stewart a ball-playing backrower off the bench.  

Plenty of options! Manly will be very strong next year.


----------



## Gundini (7 October 2008)

I agree with both of you... They are the ones to beat again this year. Just a shame we have to wait so long to see the footy again, though there is world cup! 

I think Bailey is the 5/8 you mentioned there...


----------



## Panacea (7 October 2008)

Bailey, that's right. 

Apparently the English Super League competition has been really good this year, so maybe the poms will give us a bit of competition in the World Cup. 

Still a long off season, though...


----------



## Gundini (7 October 2008)

At least we have the cricket


----------



## spooly74 (21 October 2008)

Good riddance


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 October 2008)

lol - 
If you happen to watch the preliminaries to the "NZ Maoris" vs the "Aboriginal Dreamtime team",  - where they do the haka and the Aussie equivalent respectively :eek3: - complete with spears 

... pay attention to how close one of the Abs goes to spearing one of the assembled Maori's feet , lol


----------



## Whiskers (22 April 2010)

Well... it certainly won't be the Storm for 2010.

EDIT: Transfered to 'Melbourne Storm Busted' Thread.


----------



## Mofra (23 April 2010)

The 2010 NRL winners - the AFL!


----------



## dutchie (7 March 2014)

After watching the first game of the 2014 season I predict that Souths will be the premiers.

Oh well, at least the Roosters won it last year!


----------

